# Spitfire :: mural - vol 2 released!



## british_bpm

Here's a new demo from the rather talented *Andy B* featuring *Mural Vol 1 and 2* -- specifically the velocity controlled leg patches.

*WALTZ OF THE FAERIE QUEENE - ANDY B*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/WaltzOfTheFaerieQueene_AB.mp3[/mp3]

Enjoy!!



link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/WaltzOfTheFaerieQueene_AB.mp3





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X-gVaSh2wI

WILL REQUIRE A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN.

As successful award-winning composers the collective that is Spitfire Audio know and understand what it takes to make world-class film, TV and games music. Mural #2 is a carefully curated broad and massively comprehensive selection of articulations designed to perfectly compliment http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-1 (Mural Volume One). With a deeper selection of longs and shorts, soul searching Sul Tasto, and haunting sul points. With must-have trills and your soon to be work-horse measured trems and more colourful articulation with a variety of truly functional legato patches* to greater expression with molto espressivo (molto vibrato) articulations. Topped off with some brilliantly tasteful and inspiring FX, the "tense" longs that are worth the price of admission alone. We've also filled in some of the gaps in Volume 1 with flautando, bartok pizz, harmonics and unmeasured trems for the second violins and violas. We feel this massive instalment of our Symphonic range makes the Mural library the first-go comprehensive collection of samples any discerning composer would reach for. But don't just listen to us, this is what the trades have been saying about Mural:

http://www.musictech.net/2014/04/spitfire-bml-review/ (Music Tech Choice Award Review)
Economic Voice 10/10 Review

Recorded deeply with up to 8 round robins and numerous dynamic layers and controls including vibrato and intelligent legato switching. Each section in BML Mural Volume 2 features some or all of the following articulations in every section.

V1 (16 players), V2 (14 players), Va (12 players), VC (10 players),CB (8 players):

Legato Detache (require volume 1 to be fully functional)
Legato Portamento (require volume 1 to be fully functional)
1'0 Shorts
0'5 Shorts
Col Legno Batt (p dynamics)
Longs Molto Vib
Longs Sul Pont
Longs Sul Pont Con Sordino
Longs Sul Pont Distorted
Longs Sul Tasto
Measured Trems 150 BPM
Measured Trems 180 BPM
Trills Maj 2nd
Trills Min 2nd
FX & Tense Longs

With additional articulations in V2 & Vas Only:

Flautando
Bartok Pizz
Longs Harmonics
Longs Unmeasured Trems

...and CB Only:

Staccato Dig.

LINK TO USER MANUAL

32.8 GB OF LOSSLESS COMPRESSED DATA (FROM APPROX 50GB OF RAW DATA) FROM 28713 SAMPLES (MAIN MICROPHONES IN INITIAL RELEASE ONLY) AVAILABLE FOR DOWNLOAD ONLY.

WILL REQUIRE A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 OR 5 TO RUN.

*NB LEGATO PATCHES REQUIRE VOLUME 1 TO BE FULLY FUNCTIONAL

Previously on this thread:






We are delighted to present a demo from our good friend Rohan Stevenson of Mural Vol 1.

*The Captain Evades Capture - Rohan Stevenson*

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/The_Captain_Evades_Capture_RS.mp3[/mp3]


link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/The_Captain_Evades_Capture_RS.mp3


Here is a baroque style demo - Journeying inside Bachs Head - by Jacques Mathias:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3

Here's all three demos to show off some different areas of the library. All strings heard are from Mural Volume 1.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Nita_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Nita_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Get_Shorter_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Get_Shorter_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Serpentine_CONEXTUAL_ESOTERIC_CH.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Serpentine_CONEXTUAL_ESOTERIC_CH.mp3

Here's Andy's latest, naked, one articulation only (legato) all played in live:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_FatalConnection_AB.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_FatalConnection_AB.mp3

FIRST LOOK WALKTHROUGH:



Andy B has done a demo to show just the legato patches from Vol 1 (fingered legato) -- hope you enjoy!

*SPIRALS - ANDY BLANEY*

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3[/mp3]


link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3


_here is a very quick taster of the Celli legato patch._

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Celli_Legato_Taster_AB.mp3[/mp3]

link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Celli_Legato_Taster_AB.mp3

Here's a link to the manual:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0.pdf

After the masterful simplicity of the Albion - epic 'out-of-the-box' orchestral ensembles and the finely crafted detail and beauty of the Sable chamber string range, Spitfire at last are creating the ultimate *symphonic-sized* detailed string collection as part of their comprehensive British Modular Range. Spitfire's long term project to create the greatest sounding, deepest sampled and ultimately future proofed living orchestral virtual instruments collection on the planet today.

As with Spitfire's entire BML range, *Mural* features the best musicians working in London today playing rarefied and priceless instruments. The English Session Orchestra comprise the finest session musicians on the London scene, all of whom have played on the majority of A-list movies recorded here - a healthy mix of seasoned session players interspersed with international soloists, high-profile chamber musicians and emerging young talent. Recorded by Jake Jackson at Air Studios, one of the finest recording studios in the world and host to film scores including Gladiator, Inception, The Batman Tryptic, Harry Potter, James Bond and countless top selling classical recordings, Mural has been recorded through a selection of rarefied microphones, via Neve Montserrat pre-amps, through the world's largest Neve 88R desk onto a finely maintained Studer 2" tape machine (the only orchestral library on the market to be recorded first to tape) and finally to 96k 24 bit digital via high end Prism AD converters.

All the players are recorded in situ and mixed carefully with the correct perspective and placing so that they lock together which each and every BML module as if they were all in the same room together when recording. This means that when you start putting sections together it simply works. No mixing, panning, or careful manipulation of reverbs is required to create ultra realistic true sounding mockups, demos and masters. It is designed for ease of use and instant satisfaction with numerous mic positions and essential Jake Jackson mixes to give you options to change the character of the recording, and apply the Mural sound to any number of applications. 

*Mural* offers a grand *60 piece* string band (16,14,12,10,8) but is recorded and performed in such a way as to provide you with ultimate detail. It is not an epic dirgy sludge of trailer-making strings. It is pure in its detail and beauty and is designed to encourage and inspire you to write better orchestral music for your canon.

Mural also features many scripting and sampling innovations developed when producing our seminal Sable range and comes with the full feature set and intuitive GUI developed for the whole of the BML range. Including UACC articulation switching, the Ostinatum machine, and intelligent legato switching. Learn one interface, learn them all!

*Volume #1 Essential Articulations*.

RRP 399

(subject to VAT in the EU)



As working award-winning composers the collective that is Spitfire Audio know and understand what it takes to make world-class film, TV and games music. Mural #1 is a carefully curated selection of essential articulations from the entire Mural band to give you everything you would need to compose great music for a symphonic string section. 

Volume 2 will contain more esoteric detailed and advanced selection of tools but we have no doubt that this first volume will get you up and running straight away with our great British symphonic string sound. These sounds will be your workhorse and what will provide you with 90% of your flying time in the future!

Recorded deeply with up to 8 round robins and numerous dynamic layers and controls including vibrato and intelligent legato switching BML Mural Volume 1 features the following articulations.

*V1 (16 players)*

Longs nonvib
Longs vib
Legato Fingered
Longs Con Sordino nonvib
Longs Con Sordino vib
Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Tremolando
Longs Sul Ponticello
Spiccato
Pizz
Bartok Pizz
Col Legno

*V2 (14 players)*

Longs nonvib
Longs vib
Legato Fingered
Longs Con Sordino nonvib
Longs Con Sordino vib
Spiccato
Pizz

*Va (12 players)
*
Longs nonvib
Longs vib
Legato Fingered
Longs Con Sordino nonvib
Longs Con Sordino vib
Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Sul Ponticello
Spiccato
Pizz

*VC (10 players)*

Longs nonvib
Longs vib
Legato Fingered
Longs Con Sordino nonvib
Longs Con Sordino vib
Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Tremolando
Longs Sul Ponticello
Spiccato
Pizz
Bartok Pizz
Col Legno

*CB (8 players)*

Longs
Legato Fingered
Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Tremolando
Longs Sul Ponticello
Spiccato
Pizz
Bartok Pizz
Col Legno

=======================================================




http://www.spitfireaudio.com/british-modular-library-2014-releases-announced.html

With only a couple of pickup sessions to go, everything detailed here has been recorded and is currently being mixed, edited and scripted. We'll use this thread to post updates and possibly some behinds-the-scenes stuff as we get this all ready.

Our recently released BML101 Flutes is a testament to the quality bar, the depth of sampling, the breadth of mixing options and the artfully scripted out-of-the-box usability and instant gratification, joy and inspiration we hope to provide. 

We thought it fair to give a fair heads up of all this stuff as it's a major commitment from us to provide the VI world with a full British take on the orchestra. As composers ourselves we're chomping at the bit for these and the betas we have are all jaw dropping. We know it's going to make us all write better music for musicians to play.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL AND THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT IN 2013, NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A VERY EXCITING ONE FOR US, AND WE ALWAYS LOVE TO SHARE OUR NEWS AND IDEAS HERE FIRST. SEE YOU THE OTHER SIDE OF CHRISTMAS!

*HERE'S WHAT'S DUE OUT IN 2014 FOR THE BRITISH MODULAR RANGE:*









































*MORE DETAILS TO FOLLOW.*


----------



## valexnerfarious

OMG..two volumes for mural....man i can not wait for this beast to be released...be throwing all my cash towards these two bad boys...EPIC


----------



## pelagicoats

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

AHH!! WHAT DID I JUST SEE??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



.....ehem that was the dying scream of my wallet. 

Best christmas present without actual gift....!?


----------



## shapeshifter00

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

Looks amazing, wish I could buy them all :D


----------



## Ryan

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

>8o


----------



## Kralc

Those last 3 have got me super excited!

Cannot wait. :D


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

Well, now that I know what is on the schedule for 2014, I can start planning my bank heists. Mural is what has me right now. I am happy with my strings but I can't resist another great Spitfire library.


----------



## Stiltzkin

So glad I just purchased all of the BML series 

Soon my spitfire template will be complete \o/


----------



## pelagicoats

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

btw, where is clarinet Eb....? didn't see that anywhere.


----------



## Stiltzkin

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*



pelagicoats @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> btw, where is clarinet Eb....? didn't see that anywhere.



Would assume the Eb would be the one in the reeds and then you get the Bb bass clarinet in the low woodwinds section, along with the contrabass clarinet.


----------



## FatPablo

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

What was the reasoning for recording solo and a2 only? Why didn't you guys want to record at least another solo, especially for Horns and Trumpets?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

More details soon... as working composers we've recorded volume #1 of everything first so we have a fully functioning library governed as per our years of writing using these tools and the current zeitgeist within modern orchestration. Things like Eb Clarinets, Cornets, Flughels (I'll never work out how to spell that) Euphoniums and alternate solo trumpets etc etc will be considered further down the line. Some deeper vol 2 stuff has already been recorded so more details soon...


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

It is very exciting to know that we'll soon have even more beautiful orchestral colours to use within the Spitfire sound world.

I'm really looking forward to these libraries.

Thanks to all the Spitfire team for the hard work in making these tools available to us. You could easily have kept them all to yourselves, and the fact that you've opened up the Spitfire world to the rest of us is much appreciated.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

Looking forward to hearing Mural. And also trumpets. Always a tough one. And of course the oboe(s).


----------



## germancomponist

WOW!


----------



## kclements

OK, so now I know where all my money will be going in 2014.

So looking forward to these releases.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

_-) _-) _-) _-) _-) _-) _-)


----------



## Walid F.

Boooooones!!


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

I was so hoping for Clarinets a2 & Solo. I love having a flute section with the new flute lib., and wish you'd consider doing the same with clarinets.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

The world needs better trumpets samples! Hope that one is one of the first releases


----------



## FatPablo

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> Some deeper vol 2 stuff has already been recorded so more details soon...


Good to know... thanks


----------



## handz

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

Finally a dedicated Trombones library, Im still lacking a good Trombone samples!

Excited about mural as well...


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*



handz @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> Finally a dedicated Trombones library, Im still lacking a good Trombone samples



Yes, this is the one that most interests me at the moment. If the legato rocks, if it has real bite in the fffs, if there's some great dynamics and - oh please please - if they can do some convincing slides in there too (especially if it's playable as key-velocity based portamento), it'll be a wondrous thing.

Spitfire people, is it too early to be updating the public calendar with any of these?


----------



## dcoscina

"Yawn"...

KIDDING. Really interested in the string library.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Great! this is like a complete section of the orchestra now... 
When can we get the rest of Hans Zimmer percussions? 
and why don't you guys make extensive Orchestral FX library which has tons of orchestral effects of strings (something like sixth sense soundtrack screaming strings), brass (something like inception soundtrack brass), woodwind effects (anything fairy tale movie stuffs), etc? 

I'd also suggest you guys to work on a choir library 
'The great britain choir' would be awesome. Please make something that can beat EWQL choir or Voxos / VSL Choir / 8DIO Requiem / Soundiron Choir.


----------



## matolen

Some much deliciousness, but must keep eyes on prize (for me): 'bones, and 'pets!


----------



## 667

I would love more Euphoniums, deep-sampled. One of the surprise highlights from Loegria.


----------



## benmrx

667 @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> I would love more Euphoniums, deep-sampled. One of the surprise highlights from Loegria.



+1 It's such a wonderful tone. I actually find myself using the brass in Loegria quite often. The low Sackbutt shorts are really nice IMO. Looks like 2014 could be the year of Brass Wars too! I see absolutely _nothing_ wrong with that  

.....however... BRING ON MURAL!


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Spitfire trumpet! Yes. About the only thing that would excite me more would be Spitfire Choir/Voices. Merry Xmas Paul.


----------



## valexnerfarious

i think posted something earlier about Mural but i just hope that its as good as the bespoke symphonic strings....im dropping the cast regardless..always loved the Spitfire's strings..second to none


----------



## dadek

really was expexcting clarinets A2 and oboe A2. but still very happy about all this.


----------



## park bench

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

dadek- 
how many oboes does one need? :D 
clarinets A2 would be good though.


----------



## prodigalson

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

Spitfire, you guys just broke the internet with that one! Holy Moly! 

So much for all the debating on CineStrings vs Berlin Strings. I've officially abandoned the idea of starting a Teldex template, I've invested so much money in Spitfire libraries that completing this template would just be fantastic!! (Also, Andy Blaney's demo for the new Flute Consort helped seal the deal there)

I also LOVE that Mural is going to have basic arts in all sections in vol 1. as opposed to the more modular approach of Sable.


----------



## Lawson.

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

Oh Spitfire...

(o::o)


A trumpet library with Spitfire standards… :shock:


----------



## dadek

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*



park bench @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> dadek-
> how many oboes does one need? :D
> clarinets A2 would be good though.



been recently using 2 ob and 1 english horn for the more 'classical' sound i've been after.


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

Here's hoping that Mural includes first chairs of each instrument.


----------



## jamwerks

The BML Low Brass library and now hearing the flutes in that room, have got me excited about completing the WW & Brass. And I hope the idea of a BML solo strings is still alive.


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

I also think Mural should include first chairs that are better than Solo Strings library which can't play fast legato phrases... o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

It's dazzling to witness the rate these amazing new orchestral libraries are being released at. It makes it very hard to decided what to include and what not to include in my "to go" template really. In the "old days", I only had to revise this maybe once every 2-3 years, and that wouldn't even be too radical. These days it's tought to catch up with the latest and greatest, also considering that you actually use these libraries to compose and work, so the main focus should be on that 8) 

So many exciting new libraries to look forward to in 2014. My head is spinning already.


----------



## tmm

It appears that literally all of my 2014 sample lib funds will be going to SF. This looks great!


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE BML, 2014 Releases ANNOUNCED - 8 New Volumes!!*

Hi,

Wow... 2014 is going to be a big year for new, and exciting Sample Libraries ! 

Looking forward to all these new Libraries from Spitfire  , especially Mural.

Cheers & Happy Holidays,

Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Bml Mural Live Session Webcast!!*

Hi all, we'll change the thread header on this, but I wanted to give you a heads up:

As production on volume 2 of Mural continues, we thought it only right to invite you into our world and hang out with us at Air Studios. Join us over the next couple of days for a live webcam of the sessions where everyone can share their hopes and wishes for our exciting, long awaited symphonic strings range; Mural, part of our extensive release schedule for 2014. We're very close to completing production on volume 1, and will be announcing price and release info over the next 48 hours!

GO TO THE WEBCAST HERE:

https://new.livestream.com/accounts/2827805/mural-live

There's quite a lot of trade secrets we don't want to give away which is why audio is not offered, we hoped this could kind of a be a hangout whilst we're working on this so we can all chat about the project...


----------



## jamwerks

Is it open bar or BYOB? o=?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL webcast! MORE MURAL INFO IN NEXT 24 HOURS!!*

We always have an open bar and a fine shmorgasbord of fingery delights from the Marks & Spencer at the bottom of the hill to keep our tummies full.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL webcast! MORE MURAL INFO IN NEXT 24 HOURS!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> We always have an open bar and a fine shmorgasbord of fingery delights from the Marks & Spencer at the bottom of the hill to keep our tummies full.


Cool! Chin-chin & "bon appetit"!


----------



## Stiltzkin

:o so excited!!! \o/ \o/ \o/

My wallet is ready :D


----------



## Stiltzkin

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL webcast! MORE MURAL INFO IN NEXT 24 HOURS!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> We always have an open bar and a fine shmorgasbord of fingery delights from the Marks & Spencer at the bottom of the hill to keep our tummies full.



I miss living in england :( Hope to return home some day - if only for greggs haha


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL webcast! MORE MURAL INFO IN NEXT 48 HOURS!!*

There's no sound, but I can already hear it in my head.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL webcast! MORE MURAL INFO IN NEXT 48 HOURS!!*



Enyak @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> There's no sound, but I can already hear it in my head.


You're such a Ludwig Van :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I love SF (the city, too!) but the bold and all-caps in the Subject of this thread is garish, pushing the hype factor to a silly level, for me. Please edit it.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

.... I hope that edit is a satisfying compromise.


----------



## Stiltzkin

peRfECt


----------



## maestro2be

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

Haha that is perfect . The only thing that can make it better now is the introduction price so I can open my wallet and slap you in the face with green! 

I didn't jump on the Sable Bandwagon, but I won't make that mistake again.

Maestro2be


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

We're going to be announcing that in the next 48 hours along with articulation lists and details of promos.

The betas are sounding great, this stuff just gets better and better and we're hoping to curate a Volume #1 that gives everyone everything you could need to make sweet symphonic string music for most applications...

C.


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

Fast legato patches must be part of it.. as well as extensive articulations. 
Portamento, variety of legato, many variation of spiccato, etc.
Also, please include super dry sounds. 
I hope you guys make something better than LASS, Hollywood Strings and Berlin Strings. That would be only reason for me to purchase this library.


----------



## bbunker

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

Alright, I have to know...

Which of the M&S sandwiches result in the best string sound? My vote is for All-Day Breakfast, but I'd guess something like Falafel Wrap would be a winner.

I know these are trade secrets and all, but if I can't hear the session, I may as well live vicariously through the sandwiches.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

Oh no, none of that pre-packed muck, a selection of sliced meats (they do lovely ox tongue), some fine cheese, artisan bread, stuffed olives and some onion chutney.


----------



## doctornine

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL webcast! MORE MURAL INFO IN NEXT 24 HOURS!!*



Stiltzkin @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> british_bpm @ Thu Jan 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always have an open bar and a fine shmorgasbord of fingery delights from the Marks & Spencer at the bottom of the hill to keep our tummies full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss living in england :( Hope to return home some day - if only for greggs haha
Click to expand...


Greggs.... I don't know, they changed the recipe for Cheese pasties and you wouldn't believe how much 4 sausage rolls are these days :evil:


----------



## valexnerfarious

I remember in Moonraker...they had some cucumber sandwiches..you guys have any of those? lol


----------



## blougui

valexnerfarious @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> I remember in Moonraker...they had some cucumber sandwiches..you guys have any of those? lol



Moonraker, M&S, AIR... now we're talking.


----------



## tmm

Most looking forward to the low reeds & bones here... I made the mistake of not getting the flutes during the intro sale :( I won't do that again.

Any hint as to what order those 8 libs are coming out in? I imagine Mural I is first, but ... low reeds 2nd? o-[][]-o

The only time I was in London, I ended up eating at a stand on the Tower Pier twice in the same day, because I really liked the food (checked out a couple of the local bars, too). I can't remember what the food was actually called... it was like a meat pie kind of thing.


----------



## Enyak

I This is probably for volume 3 if it materializes: I would like different lengths for non-short arts. Detached, potato, etc. Would really, really to have different length options for notes that play with an intention an end naturally.


----------



## tmm

Enyak @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> Detached, potato, etc.



Those potato articulations are a must-have! o/~ Must be all the sudden food talk in this thread.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

A bonus Maris Piper patch would be good. Potato patches are notoriously hard to get right though.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

A couple things that have recently been done elsewhere, that I'd love to be able to do in Mural:

- release samples for the shorts, allowing custom lengths (BST, CineS)
- control over the attack of the longs (nicely done in BST)


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*



wilx @ Thu 09 Jan said:


> A bonus Maris Piper patch would be good. Potato patches are notoriously hard to get right though.



Yeah, the Maris Piper potato articulation is a good suggestion, it's rather like playing flautando.



jamwerks @ Thu 09 Jan said:


> A couple things that have recently been done elsewhere, that I'd love to be able to do in Mural:
> 
> - release samples for the shorts, allowing custom lengths (BST, CineS)
> - control over the attack of the longs (nicely done in BST)



Didn't Spitfire implement short release samples with the newer releases in the BML range?


----------



## R.Cato

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*



jamwerks @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> - control over the attack of the longs (nicely done in BST)



+1

Would be cool to have measured tremolos and some harmonics in the first volume of Mural and the flautando and sordinos in the second one, but I slightly doubt that will happen judging from the Sable Essential Articulations list.

Anyway, can't wait to hear some demos.


----------



## Stiltzkin

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*



R.Cato @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> jamwerks @ Thu Jan 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - control over the attack of the longs (nicely done in BST)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Would be cool to have measured tremolos and some harmonics in the first volume of Mural and the flautando and sordinos in the second one, but I slightly doubt that will happen judging from the Sable Essential Articulations list.
> 
> Anyway, can't wait to hear some demos.
Click to expand...


Sable has harmonics, flautando, sordinos and a normal trem in the first volume, measured trem in vol 2 - don't see any reason why they wouldn't continue the trend


----------



## Kralc

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

Looking forward to checking this out, and seeing that artics list!



british_bpm @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> Oh no, none of that pre-packed muck, a selection of sliced meats (they do lovely ox tongue), some fine cheese, artisan bread, stuffed olives and some onion chutney.



Speaking of condiments, I saw this fancy mustard in a deli the other day, and thought of you guys. It's like they stole your entire aesthetic!
http://images.cdn.bigcartel.com/bigcartel/product_images/78726789/max_h-1000%2Bmax_w-1000/Spitfire_Hot_English_Mustard.jpg (http://images.cdn.bigcartel.com/bigcart ... ustard.jpg)


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*



Kralc @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> Looking forward to checking this out, and seeing that artics list!
> 
> 
> 
> british_bpm @ Fri Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, none of that pre-packed muck, a selection of sliced meats (they do lovely ox tongue), some fine cheese, artisan bread, stuffed olives and some onion chutney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of condiments, I saw this fancy mustard in a deli the other day, and thought of you guys. It's like they stole your entire aesthetic!
> http://images.cdn.bigcartel.com/bigcartel/product_images/78726789/max_h-1000%2Bmax_w-1000/Spitfire_Hot_English_Mustard.jpg (http://images.cdn.bigcartel.com/bigcart ... ustard.jpg)
Click to expand...


Excellent !
plus it's one of my fav plane. Had a big plastic mockup when I was young.


----------



## rJames

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*



R.Cato @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> jamwerks @ Thu Jan 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> - control over the attack of the longs (nicely done in BST)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


+1 on the +1


----------



## pabloborghi

will we get an update for solo strings?, it'll be nice to get a more clear legato, the actual has so much reverberation and hall sound that is imposible to use in a non classical context


----------



## valexnerfarious

no solo patches...all patches have section leaders and the leaders are controllable


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

Ostinato legato, and sul Pont, and fast legato that sounds good. 

And a pony.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*



wilx @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> Ostinato legato...


Looks like a "runs-trill maker" is coming for Sable & Mural, that should do the Ostinato legato think coming in BST. Here's to hoping anyway!!


----------



## Graham Keitch

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> I love SF (the city, too!) but the bold and all-caps in the Subject of this thread is garish, pushing the hype factor to a silly level, for me. Please edit it.



Ned, the unconventional / garish subject heading is the least of my worries.  There have been far worst cases of marketing hype from other publishers over the past year or so. Let Spitfire have a bit of fun!! These guys produce some of the best libraries out there and that's what I care about and use this forum for! 

Graham


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*


----------



## germancomponist




----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

What fab customer service! 
One down... o/~


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*

Please release mural demo! _-) _-) _-) _-) _-) _-) _-)


----------



## Ryan

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 and MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Webcast! MoRe MuRaL InFo In NeXt 48 HoUrS!!*



Synesthesia @ 10/1/2014 said:


>



Ohh, Just need to shear this one when I saw that pic.



Cheers guys!


----------



## british_bpm

After the masterful simplicity of the Albion - epic 'out-of-the-box' orchestral ensembles and the finely crafted detail and beauty of the Sable chamber string range, Spitfire at last are creating the ultimate *symphonic-sized* detailed string collection as part of their comprehensive British Modular Range. Spitfire's long term project to create the greatest sounding, deepest sampled and ultimately future proofed living orchestral virtual instruments collection on the planet today.

As with Spitfire's entire BML range, *Mural* features the best musicians working in London today playing rarefied and priceless instruments. The English Session Orchestra comprise the finest session musicians on the London scene, all of whom have played on the majority of A-list movies recorded here - a healthy mix of seasoned session players interspersed with international soloists, high-profile chamber musicians and emerging young talent. Recorded by Jake Jackson at Air Studios, one of the finest recording studios in the world and host to film scores including Gladiator, Inception, The Batman Tryptic, Harry Potter, James Bond and countless top selling classical recordings, Mural has been recorded through a selection of rarefied microphones, via Neve Montserrat pre-amps, through the world's largest Neve 88R desk onto a finely maintained Studer 2" tape machine (the only orchestral library on the market to be recorded first to tape) and finally to 96k 24 bit digital via high end Prism AD converters.

All the players are recorded in situ and mixed carefully with the correct perspective and placing so that they lock together which each and every BML module as if they were all in the same room together when recording. This means that when you start putting sections together it simply works. No mixing, panning, or careful manipulation of reverbs is required to create ultra realistic true sounding mockups, demos and masters. It is designed for ease of use and instant satisfaction with numerous mic positions and essential Jake Jackson mixes to give you options to change the character of the recording, and apply the Mural sound to any number of applications. 

*Mural* offers a grand *60 piece* string band (16,14,12,10,8) but is recorded and performed in such a way as to provide you with ultimate detail. It is not an epic dirgy sludge of trailer-making strings. It is pure in its detail and beauty and is designed to encourage and inspire you to write better orchestral music for your canon.

Mural also features many scripting and sampling innovations developed when producing our seminal Sable range and comes with the full feature set and intuitive GUI developed for the whole of the BML range. Including UACC articulation switching, the Ostinatum machine, and intelligent legato switching. Learn one interface, learn them all!

*Volume #1 Essential Articulations*.

As working award-winning composers the collective that is Spitfire Audio know and understand what it takes to make world-class film, TV and games music. Mural #1 is a carefully curated selection of essential articulations from the entire Mural band to give you everything you would need to compose great music for a symphonic string section. 

Volume 2 will contain more esoteric detailed and advanced selection of tools but we have no doubt that this first volume will get you up and running straight away with our great British symphonic string sound. These sounds will be your workhorse and what will provide you with 90% of your flying time in the future!

Recorded deeply with up to 8 round robins and numerous dynamic layers and controls including vibrato and intelligent legato switching BML Mural Volume 1 features the following articulations.

*V1 (16 players)*

Longs nonvib
Longs vib
Legato Fingered
Longs Con Sordino nonvib
Longs Con Sordino vib
Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Tremolando
Longs Sul Ponticello
Spiccato
Pizz
Bartok Pizz
Col Legno

*V2 (14 players)*

Longs nonvib
Longs vib
Legato Fingered
Longs Con Sordino nonvib
Longs Con Sordino vib
Spiccato
Pizz

*Va (12 players)
*
Longs nonvib
Longs vib
Legato Fingered
Longs Con Sordino nonvib
Longs Con Sordino vib
Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Sul Ponticello
Spiccato
Pizz

*VC (10 players)*

Longs nonvib
Longs vib
Legato Fingered
Longs Con Sordino nonvib
Longs Con Sordino vib
Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Tremolando
Longs Sul Ponticello
Spiccato
Pizz
Bartok Pizz
Col Legno

*CB (8 players)*

Longs
Legato Fingered
Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Tremolando
Longs Sul Ponticello
Spiccato
Pizz
Bartok Pizz
Col Legno


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Basses in volume?


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



adriancook @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Basses in volume?



Eh?


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Looks really good. 

I know it says_ numerous dynamic layers _ - may I ask how many dyn layers for the *Longs nonvib and vib *please?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



RiffWraith @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> Looks really good.
> 
> I know it says_ numerous dynamic layers _ - may I ask how many dyn layers for the *Longs nonvib and vib *please?



The volume 1 presentation of the Longs nonvib and vib are three dynamic layers.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



RiffWraith @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> adriancook @ Sat Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basses in volume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
Click to expand...


I might have missed something with this dyslexia of mine but I can't see when the basses come out.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



adriancook @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> RiffWraith @ Fri Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adriancook @ Sat Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basses in volume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might have missed something with this dyslexia of mine but I can't see when the basses come out.
Click to expand...


Hi Adrian,

Everything listed so far is in volume 1.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Rv5

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



adriancook @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> RiffWraith @ Fri Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adriancook @ Sat Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basses in volume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might have missed something with this dyslexia of mine but I can't see when the basses come out.
Click to expand...


They're listed as CB (Contrabass) 

Looks great - when will the price be announced?


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Think there are eight basses.

Happy to hear that this exciting project is getting closer to reality, though with only one short note (in Vol I), I will probably have to wait until Vol II (with more shorts) before I'll start using it much. If it sounds as good as I think it will, I would even hope for a Vol III with extensive arts for all sections, so as to be able to cover just about any musical situation.

o-[][]-o


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

I'm game. As usual, the price will come shortly before release. I have to ask though, why no Viola Tremolando? I can understand Vln 2's not needing it but Vla seems essential to the basic articulations needed. Is it safe to assume that is a typo?


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



Synesthesia @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RiffWraith @ Fri Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adriancook @ Sat Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basses in volume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might have missed something with this dyslexia of mine but I can't see when the basses come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Adrian,
> 
> Everything listed so far is in volume 1.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


This is what I mean. I didn't even see it. 8)


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Is there just the one bowed short articulation (spiccato)?


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Stephen I think you've caught my dyslexia. :lol:


----------



## Rv5

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Oooh ok so the usual mo is price shortly before release - noted! This is so cool. A full symphonic library recorded at air studios... The recording chain, so tasty... This is a very fine thing indeed. Very fine. I'm so excited!


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



adriancook @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> Stephen I think you've caught my dyslexia. :lol:



How so?

Pizz = not bowed
Bartok Pizz = not bowed
Col Legno = back of bow

Therefore only bowed short articulation = spiccato?


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Stephen I'm having a bad attack tonight. Everything looks entirely backwards. Ignore me. Dyslexia getting worse which is a pita.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thats right Stephen -- a lot of cool stuff in the bag for vol 2 including more short detail.

Wanted to give max bang for the buck on the articulation side, in terms of different sounds, in vol 1, so we put the most generally useful short bowed art in vol 1.


----------



## Stephen Rees

Synesthesia @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> Thats right Stephen -- a lot of cool stuff in the bag for vol 2 including more short detail.
> 
> Wanted to give max bang for the buck on the articulation side, in terms of different sounds, in vol 1, so we put the most generally useful short bowed art in vol 1.



Thanks Paul


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Hi Paul,

I'm very excited to know about your new 2014 product lineup. 

Q. Are *Mural 1* and *Mural 2* expected to be released during Q1 ? 

Some feedback on this would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Can it do these sorts of repetitive ostinatos?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PztMcNH8t2g

Even some sort of subtle pitch randomisation per note might help if there are no specific legato ostinato repetition samples. Also properly defined, melodic fast legato would be awesome.

But Sul Pont! Hooray!

Demos are essential obviously, but I'm happy I held off Berlin Strings (as it happens, so is my tax bill). If there's anything similar to the Berlin Strings' attack velocity control, I'm doubly sold.

Hopefully this will be where my HZ voucher goes


----------



## aaronnt1

Looking good, and some real con sordinos for longs. Can you explain what 'fingered' means here, is it a second type of vibrato, like a 'molto vibrato'?

Ps the description paragraphs don't list the number of basses, just a smiley face, which may have led to the confusion.


----------



## kawaivpc1

please release this next week!


----------



## ModalRealist

Hi Paul,

How much alacrity will there be in the Vol. 1 Fingered Legato? Could we have a ballpark figure for the fastest tempo at which it could do semiquavers or quavers, for example?


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Wow , the base articulations are a wonderful starting point , can't wait to hear the first demos later in the year . Also , rather a surreal experience watching the musicians in the recording session , inviting everyone to be a part of the journey , a developer passionate in every part of the process o-[][]-o


----------



## benmrx

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

No trills?! No staccato?!? Limited Tremolo. Curious to see what the price is. I must say I would gladly trade sul ponticello and flautando for more of the basics. Really looking forward to more info.


----------



## DDK

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

No stac
No Marc
No trills

I have to agree a lot of bread and butter articulations missing

When will u release the price??


----------



## TSU

It is Volume #1.
I think it is great that we have all sections in the first volume.


----------



## benmrx

TSU @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> It is Volume #1.
> I think it is great that we have all sections in the first volume.
> It is better than only V1 and VC as in Sable case.



100% agree. I was just hoping to see more of a basic full 'core' set of articulations in v1, even at the expense of the alternate bowings (sordino, sul ponticello, flautando, etc.). I completely understand if I'm in the minority on that though. It just seems wierd to me to put more emphasis on Sul Ponticello than standard Tremolo. I don't know. SF obviously know more about the orchastra than I do, they know more about sampling, more about making convincing mockups, and are no doubt doing more work as a composer than myself. _I don't doubt their decisions, I'm just confused by them._ Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Diffusor

benmrx @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> TSU @ Fri Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Volume #1.
> I think it is great that we have all sections in the first volume.
> It is better than only V1 and VC as in Sable case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agree. I was just hoping to see more of a basic full 'core' set of articulations in v1, even at the expense of the alternate bowings (sordino, sul ponticello, flautando, etc.). I completely understand if I'm in the minority on that though. It just seems wierd to me to put more emphasis on Sul Ponticello than standard Tremolo. I don't know. SF obviously know more about the orchastra than I do, they know more about sampling, more about making convincing mockups, and are no doubt doing more work as a composer than myself. _I don't doubt their decisions, I'm just confused by them._ Hope that makes sense.
Click to expand...



Well if they did it that way then you might not buy Vol 2.


----------



## wesbender

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Yeah, I feel like the violas got shafted a bit with that articulation list. 

No tremolo or col legno to keep them consistent with the rest of the group. Seems a rather bizarre decision to me as tremolo is certainly what I would consider an essential articulation (especially compared to sul pont).....but, in any case....still very much looking forward to this....

Can't wait to finally work with a complete Spitfire strings collection....Sable/Mural should be a pretty formidable team.


edit: alright, I feel kind of bad having a mostly negative reaction to the announcement. I truly am excited for the release guys - just hoping that the violas get the same amount of love as the other sections.


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

IMO Volume 1 has enough essentials material. 

Leave the stacc in Volume 2 isn't a bad idea. In VSL, there are 4 type of shorts, Staccato Long, Staccato Short. Detach Short, Detach Long. 

I think Spitfire can explore more kind of short notes, run, effect, trills, tremolo, harmonics, up bow, down bow, grace note, same note but switch bow ......etc in Volume 2.


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

Honestly, I'm disappointed with amount of articulations. 
I wished you guys create many different types of legato patches and short note patches.
We can find them in VSL, 8Dio, Berlin Strings.. 
I hope volume 2 is three times larger than the first volume and would contain everything.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*

These articulations are based on what I use 90% of the time as a jobbing composer who does quite a variety of stuff. Recording to tape in the hall at Air is an incredibly expensive affair combined with 60 players it is jaw dropping. So we have to make these tough decisions in order not to make this stuff too expensive. We're already (as could be seen this week) recording many more artics and I think everyone can see with our Sable range that we intend to go deep. It was important for us to get you guys a full choir of the orchestra in this release so that it could shape your sound in it's entirety. I myself will be using Sable and the Albions to fill in the odd gap for that 5% of the time that I need a trill or a slower gliss legato.

As you all know we also constantly provide free upgrades to existing libraries so please remember this is the V1.0 artic set.


----------



## benmrx

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> These articulations are based on what I use 90% of the time as a jobbing composer who does quite a variety of stuff. Recording to tape in the hall at Air is an incredibly expensive affair combined with 60 players it is jaw dropping.



Make sense. I trust you, and the whole SF know what they're doing for obvious reasons. And I couldn't imagine doing that to tape. My little studio has a 2" 24 track MCI and just working to tape for 'rock bands' is _plenty!_

Looking forward to more info.


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> These articulations are based on what I use 90% of the time as a jobbing composer who does quite a variety of stuff. Recording to tape in the hall at Air is an incredibly expensive affair combined with 60 players it is jaw dropping. So we have to make these tough decisions in order not to make this stuff too expensive. We're already (as could be seen this week) recording many more artics and I think everyone can see with our Sable range that we intend to go deep. It was important for us to get you guys a full choir of the orchestra in this release so that it could shape your sound in it's entirety. I myself will be using Sable and the Albions to fill in the odd gap for that 5% of the time that I need a trill or a slower gliss legato.
> 
> As you all know we also constantly provide free upgrades to existing libraries so please remember this is the V1.0 artic set.


You mentioned full choir of the orchestra....please tell you guy have plans on doing a choir library..that would be truly amazing


----------



## Resoded

*Re: Bml Mural Live Session Webcast!!*

Release? Price?



british_bpm @ 9th January 2014 said:


> We're very close to completing production on volume 1, and will be announcing price and release info over the next 48 hours!.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi all,

Just to clarify -- yes there are a few 'extra' arts included here and there, where they are most useful.

We wanted to be able to bring you this at the same RRP as Sable vol 1. But with the full band.

Its been hard work!

But the pricing will be 

RRP £399

Opening two week promo period -- 15% discount to £339.

We are on target for Vol 1 to be released first week of Feb. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## EwigWanderer

Synesthesia @ 11th January 2014 said:


> Its been hard work!
> 
> But the pricing will be
> 
> RRP £399



So everybody let's not complain!! There will be more articulations in VOL 2. For £399 price VOL 1 is very well put together. Basic articulations + more.

Can't wait to hear demos


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

Alrighty then o/~ very interested in the forthcoming demos , and to finally hear an Air Studios Symphony String Library come to life.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

Yeah when you add in the price of Air studios (around $5k per day I believe), all those expensive engineers & players, tape, editing, etc., that's a very fair price imo. _-)


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



jamwerks @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Yeah when you add in the price of Air studios (around $5k per day I believe), all those expensive engineers & players, tape, editing, etc., that's a very fair price imo. _-)



Indeed! Its significantly more than that btw.

:D


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

Hi Paul,

I asked this earlier on this thread, but will ask again. 

Do you think MURAL Vol. 2 will be out during Q1 ? 

Looking forward to both MURALs  

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Muziksculp -- 

It won't be Q1. I won't predict yet as we are still working through it. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## dedersen

I had made a promise to myself not to get any more string libraries after constantly coming back to using lass for 95% of my stuff anyway, but damn.. 339gbp for large string sections recorded at AIR by the Spitfire wizards is really damn tempting. Will it include the usual voucher on future purchases as well or is that pushing it?


----------



## Stiltzkin

£339 is a bargain, I was expecting £800+ for each volume so I'm absolutely blown away with that price!

Looking forward to hearing how lush they sound


----------



## muziksculp

Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Hi Muziksculp --
> 
> It won't be Q1. I won't predict yet as we are still working through it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul,

Thanks for the feedback. 

Good Luck with Vol. 2 , 

It would be nice if you can have it ready for release by early Q2. But I am used to waiting  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## aaronnt1

Yes, that price is extremely appealing! Spitfire, can you please clarify whether there will be any trills and staccatos coming, it sounded earlier when you said you'd use Albion for those that they may not be in Mural at all?


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

looks great!

will there be a presale of volume 1 and all following vol-# (like sable)?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi all,

So -- Mural beyond volume 1 :::

We have a fabulous planner/workflow system. Its called "Sauron".

I can say that judging by how we are burning through the "beyond vol 1" recordings and judging from the fun stuff in our next batch that is all planned out and booked in.. Mural will be the most comprehensive String library there is, recorded in the most comprehensive way, and with absolute high production values, all 100% natural (no hidden reverbs in our patches!!)

However, I'm not going to specify at this stage exactly what we have on that planner, to give us flexibility.

What I will say is -- there will be very flexible shorts and of course trills, extended trems etc in Vol 2.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



Saxer @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> looks great!
> 
> will there be a presale of volume 1 and all following vol-# (like sable)?



Hi Saxer,

Not this time -- 

We feel very uncomfortable taking peoples money before a product is complete.

We much prefer to let you see and hear exactly what you are buying.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

please include fast legato patches too as well as playable runs. 
Also, lots of different spiccato patches will be appreciated... I haven't heard any library which can perfectly emulate ending title 'Chevalier de sangreal' of Da Vinci Code. 

Honestly, old Sonic Implant Symphonic Strings have best sustain patches. Check their 'Expressivo' patch if you have it. Even though it has only three layers, I haven't heard any better patch than that yet... 
It's been nearly 10 years since that product came out.. someone really has to make something better than that.
Just bring it Paul!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Saxer @ Sat Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks great!
> 
> will there be a presale of volume 1 and all following vol-# (like sable)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxer,
> 
> Not this time --
> 
> We feel very uncomfortable taking peoples money before a product is complete.
> 
> We much prefer to let you see and hear exactly what you are buying.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


The right way to go! o/~ 

I never bought a lib before I have heard it enough for my taste.


----------



## Vik

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details announced...*



benmrx @ 11.1.2014 said:


> No trills?! No staccato?!? Limited Tremolo. Curious to see what the price is. I must say I would gladly trade sul ponticello and flautando for more of the basics.


It's hard to please both the writers who focus most on short notes and those who want a good set of variations of long notes, I guess. I haven't heard any Mural demos yet for obvious reasons, but based on what I've heard from Sable and Albion II, SF makes the kind of string sounds I'm looking for, and both the price and the initial articulation list is pretty much what I hoped for. Including sul ponts, harmonics and sordinos has almost mad me decide to buy the library unheard. 

I may still get Berlin in addition to Mural – when BS is more finished/when some walkthroughs has been posted (and if the sound artefacts have been sorted out). Their 'True Adaptive Legato' seems really great. I may even get LASS for their auto-divisi ("Auto Arranger") and down-scalability.... The auto-arranger seems like a good tool, especially in the early process of creating new music. Depending on how the Mural Sordinos sound (not impressed with the Berlin fake sordinos, btw), I may even get the LASS sordinos as well. And maybe even CineStrings for even more harmonics!  But given that Mural I will sound great, it could soon become the best buy for what us 'long-note guys' are looking for.


----------



## Synesthesia

The sordinos are delicious.

Fwiw, we only ever had one short art in the bespoke lib, so this will already be more comprehensive than that!

We used to play shorts using the measured trems and things like that to get some more jagged sounding shorts. 

We now have scripting to add RTs to all the short arts, including the marcatos etc, as per the recent BML releases, so this will also add a lot of flexibility to things.

We do have extra shorts in Vol 2 though as I mentioned.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Great... 
I have LASS and was never happy with its short notes. They all sound artificial and very limited. There has to be something better. 
Check out old Sonic Implant's spiccato sound. They're still better than the most of stuffs out there. I wish you guys can make something comparable.


----------



## jamwerks

Complete Sable + Mural... pretty exciting! =o


----------



## Guy Rowland

Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Fwiw, we only ever had one short art in the bespoke lib, so this will already be more comprehensive than that!



Out of pure curiosity, has development effectively stopped on the bespoke series? Are those clients effectively moving to the new public libraries?


----------



## Vik

Synesthesia @ 11.1.2014 said:


> We now have scripting to add RTs to all the short arts, including the marcatos etc, as per the recent BML releases, so this will also add a lot of flexibility to things.


Pardon my ignorance... -) but what are RTs?


----------



## Guy Rowland

Vik @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Pardon my ignorance... -) but what are RTs?



(release triggers)


----------



## Ryan

Think the articulation list rightly done. I almost never use the shorts. There´s A LOT of bang for the bucks you got there. 

So, right now I´m a bit sad because I used my 25% code on the flute :( 

Again, I could achieve a big sound by doubling up the Sables. So think I´ll wait a bit to buy this, and go for the bones and trumpets. 

love to hear demos soon. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

I think the art list for Vol1 is close to optimal.

If it was for me, I would excise Harmonics, Sul Ponticelli and maybe even Col Lego and Bartok Pizz way into volume 3. I don't place much value on being comprehensive and exhaustive with ALL arts.

Instead I think sampling variations and variations and more variations of the basic arts is more important. Having different note starts (slow / fast) and more lengths (0.5sec, 1.5sec, etc) for the Arco art would be far more important for Vol2 and a possible Vol3 to me.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

The price is right... Especially compared to Berlin Strings at more like £900. 
BS sound fab, of course, but if Mural can do *decent fast legato *and has some way of dealing with *ostinato legato repetition* so many consecutive notes or transitions have some variance (even if scripted/artificial) rather than hearing exactly the same thing every three notes, then it's a no-brainer. 

Hans has turned out to be something of a gateway drug for my spitfire interest. o[])


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

I have just found a discount voucher. Can this be used on top of the early discount?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



adriancook @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> I have just found a discount voucher. Can this be used on top of the early discount?



Yes!


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> adriancook @ Sat Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just found a discount voucher. Can this be used on top of the early discount?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
Click to expand...


Oh great. Good news. It's a miracle. I can read and write again! Phew, bad attack yesterday. Sorry about that.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

I like some am slightly disappointed with the overall articulations count in volume 1 however Mural 1 + 2 together should be no less than phenomenal if Spitfires previous libs are anything to go by. Plus for us Sable owners we have 3b coming soon. I have now to find the $$ to buy Mural. I will be living on what is to known as the Spitfire Diet which mainly consists of dust. Not only will I be able to afford Mural but also lose weight :idea:


----------



## Polarity

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

Seems very interesting...
and the price seems fair.
About the shorts, I myself use almost all times the spiccato articulation instead of staccatos, marcatos...
so it is fine to have just spiccato but have real sordinos already.

May I ask how many GBs will be on hard disk Mural vol1, please?


----------



## devastat

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

Really excited about this! Could we have a little taster soon?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

We'll try and get something up very soon. In my humble opinion and after nearly eight years of sampling in this room, this is will be the definitive large-scale string lib (I'm with you on Sonic Implants BTW, massive fan and user until about 6 or 7 years ago when I switched to 100% Spitfire). It is truly magnificent. We have waited so long for a reason, and Sable has created one of the most valuable year of R&D to enable us to take the plunge and book 60 musicians in Air Studios for days and days and days of sampling for the first volume alone!

Something we also pride ourselves on is the largely "organic" approach to making our products. We don't do shortcuts, and we don't add anything artificial in the end product. So musicians are correctly placed so that you have the appropriate perspective out of the box. There is absolutely no normalisation so all dynamics are true. There are no convolution reverbs added either to the mix presets nor the instruments themselves (we don't for example use Kontakt convolution verbs to cheat release triggers and/or augment the sound... a surprisingly common practice). The primary record source is 2" tape. We take both feeds and when you A/B the mix it is staggering how different it is. Of all the libraries we have done Mural seems to benefit out of this approach the best. For me it's like the difference between a beautifully projected image at an Imax and watching the same image on a LCD screen at home. You see the same thing but one looks beautiful, the other just looks true. We don't stop at the tape though, everything we do is also properly mixed and balanced in post production before any of the editing occurs.

It's an exhaustive and formidably expensive process but it's the only way we can get what we wanted out of this project and that is, the best.

Sorry we can't please everyone on the artic list, again these are carefully curated so we can create an entry level version of the library that is affordable and not prohibitive. We simply have recreated the staples that Paul and I use for the majority of our comp work.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Something we also pride ourselves on is the largely "organic" approach to making our products. We don't do shortcuts, and we don't add anything artificial in the end product. So musicians are correctly placed so that you have the appropriate perspective out of the box. There is absolutely no normalisation. There are no convolution reverbs added either to the mix presets nor the instruments themselves (we don't for example use Kontakt convolution verbs to cheat release triggers and/or augment the sound... a surprisingly common practice). The primary record source is 2" tape. We take both feeds and when you A/B the mix it is staggering how different it is. Of all the libraries we have done Mural seems to benefit out of this approach the best. For me it's like the difference between a beautifully projected image at an Imax and watching the same image on a LCD screen at home. You see the same thing but one looks beautiful, the other just looks true. We don't stop at the tape though, everything we do is also properly mixed and balanced in post production before any of the editing occurs.
> 
> It's an exhaustive and formidably expensive process but it's the only way we can get what we wanted out of this project and that is, the best.



Great!!!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Sorry we can't please everyone on the artic list, again these are carefully curated so we can create an entry level version of the library that is affordable and not prohibitive. We simply have recreated the staples that Paul and I use for the majority of our comp work.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



You can't please all the people all of the time and if these articulations are in volume 2 and it is as reasonably priced then I personally consider it a non issue.

Looking forward to some demos though…

Dave


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

For those who purchase in the initial two week period, is there any discount voucher included for a future purchase?


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

A somehow strange question: I have bought the three Sable Volumes ,each separatly when it was announced. Has there been a voucher coming with any of them? Because I can´t remember or can´t find anything :oops: :?


----------



## devastat

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> The primary record source is 2" tape. We take both feeds and when you A/B the mix it is staggering how different it is. Of all the libraries we have done Mural seems to benefit out of this approach the best.


Does this mean that in Mural we will have access to the samples recorded on tape, and also "raw" non-tape versions?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*

That doesn't look like what he meant. I assumed he was saying they have a digital protools backup in case the tape machine farts out, and they checked the backup against the tape out of curiosity.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



wilx @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> That doesn't look like what he meant. I assumed he was saying they have a digital protools backup in case the tape machine farts out, and they checked the backup against the tape out of curiosity.



Correct!


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



Sid Francis @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> A somehow strange question: I have bought the three Sable Volumes ,each separatly when it was announced. Has there been a voucher coming with any of them? Because I can´t remember or can´t find anything :oops: :?


If I remember correctly, I bought the Sable bundle when it was first announced, and there was a 20% voucher that came with that purchase. I don't know if there was vouchers if purchased separately.


----------



## SoundTravels

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



british_bpm @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> There is absolutely no normalisation so all dynamics are true.
> 
> Christian.



Very excited to hear the demos. Gonna be amazing is my guess. What you mentioned brings up a question I had.

If you disable the velocity or CC control of the Kontakt volume, are the samples at relative volume? I think it's great that you don't normalize. Was just wondering if in the nki's if the samples relative volumes are adjusted, or if they're all set identical to the faders being at unity? I.E. if there were a reference like a click or 2pop in the p, mf, f samples it'd be the exact same volume in all of them, because the raw files weren't turned up or down after the recording. 

To me, a lot of VI's sound unnatural because when the volume of the room doesn't match you hear it! Especially if it's being turned way down to get a niente, or way up to get an artificial FFF. 

Thanks so much for your dedication to this amazing room, and to the sound! Can't wait to hear what Mural can do.


----------



## quantum7

Very excited!  I really like the multiple volume approach that Spitfire does. Berlin Strings, for example, could have benefited from this approach IMO. Over 1k is a big investment for BS..... but to be fair both volumes with Mural will also be nearly as much, BUT if you buy volume 1 and for some reason are not impressed, you've only lost half of what it would have been if volumes 1 and 2 were combined in one expensive library. Of course, I've yet to be disappointed in any of the 8 libraries I now own from Spitfire.


----------



## quantum7

*Question to Spitfire*- With the 15% discount for first 2 weeks at £339 we will be able to use our 25% discount from our HZ purchase, correct? At £255 Mural will be an absolute no-brainer for me then.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thats correct Sean!


----------



## park bench

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Is the student discount stackable on the special release price?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



park bench @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Is the student discount stackable on the special release price?



Fraid not.

But the educational discount will start up when the opening discount closes.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

That price is incredible. And we must have similar workflows because I too rarely use staccato and marcato and trills.


----------



## midi_controller

I'm wondering, how many dynamics of legato transitions were recorded?

I'll agree that the articulation list is throwing me a bit. I'm obsessive about having articulations consistent between sections, so I'd much rather have seen that, even if it meant sacrificing stuff like con sord and flautando for now. 

What is your plan for the end result in terms of articulations and legato styles? Having that available for Sable made my purchase of it much easier.


----------



## park bench

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Still that's £280, very no-brainer.
I for one am not upset about the shorts comming in Vol2. The Albion shorts still sound great. 
_that's customer service, answering questions at 10pm on a Saturday..._


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

I'm really pleased to see some harmonics in there.

Think it's nice to see a slightly different approach to articulation make-up of a library. Creative, light, emotive. I know where my Zimmer percussion voucher's going!


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE BML 2014 :: MURAL volume 1 details & price announced...*



Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> Saxer @ Sat Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks great!
> 
> will there be a presale of volume 1 and all following vol-# (like sable)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxer,
> 
> Not this time --
> 
> We feel very uncomfortable taking peoples money before a product is complete.
> 
> We much prefer to let you see and hear exactly what you are buying.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


So is there any incentive for early birds who have a 25% voucher? (other than getting your hands on these great samples ASAP). 

Because, according to my math, unless you give out another 25% voucher, it would be cheaper to wait to buy both Volume 1 + 2 together, regardless of the (unannounced) price you charge for Vol 2. So it seems the choice is to grab it now (and pay more for both), or wait and save. 
Is this the case? 
(sorry to be picky :oops: , but I'm just trying to weigh out the options and make a sensible plan. :D )


----------



## FriFlo

Yeah, exactly! So many releases by the end of 2013 and so many great ones coming in 2014 as well ... I need to be careful with my finances ... Would be good to know, if you can hit mural with the HZ voucher and still have another one left for volume II. Thanks for doing the math for us!


----------



## rJames

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



TheUnfinished @ Sat Jan 11 said:


> I'm really pleased to see some harmonics in there.
> 
> Think it's nice to see a slightly different approach to articulation make-up of a library. Creative, light, emotive. I know where my Zimmer percussion voucher's going!


Uh,huh. Me too!


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

I hope we'll have nice demos before the end of january that I can make a decision between the 8Dio offer and this one - not exactly same price range nore arts but probably the same purpose as far as I'm concern.


----------



## muk

Interestingly the articulations chosen for vol 1 seem to imply a certain tendency towards cinematic music. In film music harmonics (flautando etc) are often used, so these would be important. In classical music however you would only rarely need these, but you don't get far without staccato. Marcato and trills would also be common articulations for classical music.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi guys,

We'll start putting demos up so you can hear the arts in about a week. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Simon Ravn

Can't wait


----------



## catibi79

Cool!


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Please try to emulate some classical pieces.
o/~ o/~


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

thanx for your answer Paul, looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## Stephen Rees

muk @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> Interestingly the articulations chosen for vol 1 seem to imply a certain tendency towards cinematic music. In film music harmonics (flautando etc) are often used, so these would be important. In classical music however you would only rarely need these, but you don't get far without staccato. Marcato and trills would also be common articulations for classical music.



I've always been a bit puzzled by the inclusion of col legno and bartok pizz in many string libraries as 'basic' articulations. Thinking back I've probably only ever used those articulations once in about 10 years.

Even Holst only used them about once  And Bartok didn't exactly use Bartok pizz all the time either....


----------



## muk

Stephen Rees @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> I've always been a bit puzzled by the inclusion of col legno and bartok pizz in many string libraries as 'basic' articulations.



True, in classical music these were sparsely used, very specific effects. But Bartok pizz, for example, seems to be a favourite for horror/suspense these days. So I guess for the majority of sample users Bartok pizz and harmonics may be more 'basic' articulations than staccato.


----------



## SyMTiK

cant wait to hear the demos! ever since i got albion, ive been obsessed with your products and sound. every single product you guys release is incredible. :D


----------



## british_bpm

muk @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> Interestingly the articulations chosen for vol 1 seem to imply a certain tendency towards cinematic music. In film music harmonics (flautando etc) are often used, so these would be important. In classical music however you would only rarely need these, but you don't get far without staccato. Marcato and trills would also be common articulations for classical music.



For those who don't know the background of Spitfire Audio. We're a collective of film, TV and games composers. Part of the success of our product range lies in us making samples based on our own needs and experience. Understanding the current zeitgeist, trends and weaknesses in other libs when using them within our work. This allows us to curate our product range accordingly. So the emphasis will always lean towards trends in these fields albeit from a British indie standpoint as opposed to the A-list Hollywood experience. We hope this nuance also gives our libs a bit more of a European edge. So whilst we always jump at the chance of a Col Legno, we also love some of the quieter stuff, Flautando, etc etc.

We hope that volume two corrects any imbalances though.

Best.

C.


----------



## jamwerks

Stephen Rees @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> I've always been a bit puzzled by the inclusion of col legno and bartok pizz in many string libraries as 'basic' articulations.


I've thought about that also. Don't know of any use of Bartok pizz in film (though there're probably some), though it does get used by contemporary concert music composers. Imo, all libraries include them because they are one-dynamic, one-RR articulations easy to record and edit, so it brings up the articulation count quick and easy (not saying this is the case with SF). It is nice to have them, but they are far from the most important in my eyes.

I've very much hoping for some minor-third, major-third, perfect-forth tremoli for V1, V2, Vla & Celli for either Vol II or why not do a Vol III. And doing these also con sordino would be awesome. Sooooo much more important that other disco falls and fx imo. Great orchestrators have strings doing the above all over the place. I'm praying SF will go the extra mile to make Mural a decisive tool for great orchestrators, and not just trailer-film composers. /\~O

Now that I think about it, I'd much rather have that in Sable (if I could only have that in one library), since those trems are often div à2 or à3.


----------



## Stiltzkin

jamwerks @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Sun Jan 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a bit puzzled by the inclusion of col legno and bartok pizz in many string libraries as 'basic' articulations.
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about that also. Don't know of any use of Bartok pizz in film (though there're probably some), though it does get used by contemporary concert music composers. Imo, all libraries include them because they are one-dynamic, one-RR articulations easy to record and edit, so it brings up the articulation count quick and easy (not saying this is the case with SF). It is nice to have them, but they are far from the most important in my eyes.
> 
> I've very much hoping for some minor-third, major-third, perfect-forth tremoli for V1, V2, Vla & Celli for either Vol II or why not do a Vol III. And doing these also con sordino would be awesome. Sooooo much more important that other disco falls and fx imo. Great orchestrators have strings doing the above all over the place. I'm praying SF will go the extra mile to make Mural a decisive tool for great orchestrators, and not just trailer-film composers. /\~O
> 
> Now that I think about it, I'd much rather have that in Sable (if I could only have that in one library), since those trems are often div à2 or à3.
Click to expand...


Perhaps I'm miss-understanding, but isn't that the point of sable + mural?

Sable = Div of Mural so div trem a3 or any 3 part harmony in any sable patch will be the same thickness as non div mural.

2 Part harmony in any sable patch will be slightly thinner than mural, but should still clearly be a thinner sound?


----------



## kawaivpc1

If you guys really have used other libraries such as Berlin Strings and Hollywood Strings, you guys had to include playable runs and fast legato / portamento patches as well as more spiccato / marc patches, different types of legato patches, more string effects.
These are really essential patches that are missing in your library. I can clearly see that they're missing but it seems like you guys don't.


----------



## Synesthesia

kawaivpc1 @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> If you guys really have used other libraries such as Berlin Strings and Hollywood Strings, you guys had to include playable runs and fast legato / portamento patches as well as more spiccato / marc patches, different types of legato patches, more string effects.
> These are really essential patches that are missing in your library. I can clearly see that they're missing but it seems like you guys don't.



Playable runs, Fast leg, already in Vol 3a of Sable -- and will be in Mural once the complete library is released.

Marcatos, Spicc etc.

Portamento and bowed were in Vol 1 of Sable because it was V1 and Celli only. 

This Volume 1 for Mural has all sections.

Berlin Strings is a thousand Euros.

Do you see the benefit of us offering a great grab bag of essential articulations in a single volume to enable more people to buy this who may no be able to afford to buy more than one volume?

and yes - having been a pro composer since 1994, I "really have" used many other libraries.


----------



## Bernard Duc

Synesthesia @ 12th January 2014 said:


> Do you see the benefit of us offering a great grab bag of essential articulations in a single volume to enable more people to buy this who may no be able to afford to buy more than one volume?



Thank you! As a student I really appreciate this!


----------



## kawaivpc1

I'm glad that you guys are going to do that! 
I will buy it for sure


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Seems like many of the SF libraries of late has seen the articulation list expand as Christian & Paul get into the project. And (free) additions often come out even years after the 1.0 offering. That shows the passion these guys have about their products.

So, my "wish" above about them going the "extra mile" to make Mural as complete as possible, means that I hope it will be financially viable this time for them to go crazy with the arts, as they often do.

This low price Vol I seems a good strategy, so I selfishly hope everyone will buy!


----------



## eric aron

muk @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Sun Jan 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a bit puzzled by the inclusion of col legno and bartok pizz in many string libraries as 'basic' articulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, in classical music these were sparsely used, very specific effects. But Bartok pizz, for example, seems to be a favourite for horror/suspense these days. So I guess for the majority of sample users Bartok pizz and harmonics may be more 'basic' articulations than staccato.
Click to expand...


trends, trends, and so thus blind repeat loop traveling among developers in their libraries articulations lists.. reconducting these minor articulations instead of developing more expression and variants in the useful ones.

and most of these Cl and Bp articulations does sound artificial, because too much emphasized, exaggerated. I imagine in some years, will we come to a caricature of the symphonic orchestra? what will be the next step? realtime broken violins noises? 

music without these col legnos and bartok pizz will still remain music, even in the movie music galaxy.. come on, with all the paralel possibilities we have with synths and sound design, is that not enough? where is the creativity?

if Gustav Holst would have knew that..


----------



## dedersen

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

I really like the approach Spitfire are taking with the multiple volumes rather than one gigantic release. The articulations are an interesting choice, but I can recognize the reasoning behind it.

Can't wait to hear how these sound!


----------



## SeanM1960

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Looks great guys - cant wait to hear demos and Paul's walkthru.

Two questions for you guys:

1. I have Albion 1, and love the sound. How close will Mural get to that sound? Of course it wont be identical - different sessions on different days. But if I were to pull up an Albion 1 patch and a Mural patch, would they sound virtually the same? Or are there distinct differences in the sound?

2. Three dynamic layers seems a tad light. Maybe not for the trems and other stuff, but for the legatos yes. Are you planning on adding more layers in vol 2, or is 3 it?


----------



## Vik

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



kawaivpc1 @ 12.1.2014 said:


> I can clearly see that they're missing but it seems like you guys don't.


I think everyone agrees that more samples are needed for a complete library, it's just that BML is a modular library - hence the M in in BML – we simply can't complain about a modular library being modular.  VSL Dimension Strings does it in a different way, they only have violins and cellos so far, meaning that you are buying into a product you could discover is not what you want. Berlin Strings is also a modular library, and you need five extra modules to get all the bows you needs, FC etc. 

Even if ALL the other modular libraries would offer a complete set of fast legatos/staccatos/marcatos etc in their first volume - wouldn't that actually serve as an argument for doing it different? 

This is a private company, run by composers who are sharing/selling the kind of samples they'd like to see for their own work, and it's up to us if we want to buy it or not. I think I will. 

Who knows... in the future, such libs may be even more modular than they are today. LASS users may want to buy basses only from another company, or some may want to buy violins from the company which has the kind of violins they want. All these products increases the chance that each of us may get the samples we want.


----------



## muk

The articulation included in vol. 1 make a lot of sense to me, even if I personally preferred slightly different ones. But there's a volume 2, and maybe even more. So in the end everyone should be happy.
Also, 3 velocity layers can be better than 10 if it is well recorded and programmed. If the crossfade isn't smooth enough, more velocity layers can even be detrimental. In my opinion it depends very much on the instrument. With a clarinet, for example, 3 layers may be short because it has a very distinct sound in each register, and at each volume. With violins I think that 3 can do just fine.

Another thought about the different articulations people are wishing for: couldn't the modular approach be pushed even further by offering single articulations? Personally I think it would be great for us customers. That would give everybody the flexibility to buy just what they need. So no dreaded col legno for me, but boy would I buy staccato, marcato and trills


----------



## Synesthesia

muk @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> The articulation included in vol. 1 make a lot of sense to me, even if I personally preferred slightly different ones. But there's a volume 2, and maybe even more. So in the end everyone should be happy.
> Also, 3 velocity layers can be better than 10 if it is well recorded and programmed. If the crossfade isn't smooth enough, more velocity layers can even be detrimental. In my opinion it depends very much on the instrument. With a clarinet, for example, 3 layers may be short because it has a very distinct sound in each register, and at each volume. With violins I think that 3 can do just fine.
> 
> Another thought about the different articulations people are wishing for: couldn't the modular approach be pushed even further by offering single articulations? Personally I think it would be great for us customers. That would give everybody the flexibility to buy just what they need. So no dreaded col legno for me, but boy would I buy staccato, marcato and trills



this!

I recorded a 7 layer solo tenor bone. It was way overkill... the 3 layer version was easier to use and sounded better.


----------



## tmm

kawaivpc1 @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> These are really essential patches that are missing in your library. I can clearly see that they're missing but it seems like you guys don't.



Seriously? This kind of post makes a good argument for heavily restricting the posts to the Commercial section. They're professionals, probably one of the most successful sample lib developers our there right now, they know what they're doing.

I personally think the arts list makes a lot of sense.

After seeing this and the list of the other 8 libs you have planned for the year, you're making a really strong case for the all-SF approach. Very excited to hear demos of Mural (and the BML Low Reeds).


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Even more modular would be a nice touch. You could put together a kit of specific instruments and articulations/playing styles and pay for exactly what you need. If you only want close mic and Decca, and only need the fx articulations, you could just order those specific ones.

I'm not sure about fast legato only being available as an expansion (or did I read that wrong?) - I'd assume the main, bread & butter release would include legato which could do all speeds (as per LASS, BS, Hollywood Strings, Cinestrings, Cinematic Strings) rather than 'unlocking' the ability to play faster passages after buying an expansion.

Everything else sounds great though - and I might well be wrong about the legato thing anyway.

Incidentally (and slightly off-topic) I was chatting to a F. Horn player for the LSO yesterday, and realised I'd seen him playing a couple of times at the Barbican in London with the orchestra. 

He bemoaned the lack of (acoustically) decent concert halls in London. Said the Birmingham Symphony Hall was his fave in the UK, but mentioned Air as being a great place for recording.


----------



## Stiltzkin

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



wilx @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> Even more modular would be a nice touch. You could put together a kit of specific instruments and articulations/playing styles and pay for exactly what you need. If you only want close mic and Decca, and only need the fx articulations, you could just order those specific ones.
> 
> I'm not sure about fast legato only being available as an expansion (or did I read that wrong?) - I'd assume the main, bread & butter release would include legato which could do all speeds (as per LASS, BS, Hollywood Strings, Cinestrings, Cinematic Strings) rather than 'unlocking' the ability to play faster passages after buying an expansion.
> 
> Everything else sounds great though - and I might well be wrong about the legato thing anyway.
> 
> Incidentally (and slightly off-topic) I was chatting to a F. Horn player for the LSO yesterday, and realised I'd seen him playing a couple of times at the Barbican in London with the orchestra.
> 
> He bemoaned the lack of (acoustically) decent concert halls in London. Said the Birmingham Symphony Hall was his fave in the UK, but mentioned Air as being a great place for recording.



Keep in mind that the fast legato they are referring to is most likely the REALLY fast legato in sable (vol3). The standard legato can perform most work fine (certainly would never consider it as a slow legato anyway - and the speed is changeable with the speed slider anyway), the fast legato is for things you'd likely use spiccato for in other libraries, but sable fast legato pulls it off stunningly well.


----------



## aaronnt1

I love that you recorded harmonics for basses too! 

Will there be molto vibrato patches coming in volume 2? It's hard to imagine a modern symphonic sized string library with only one level of vibrato. In fact, when can you fill us in on what content will be in Volume 2? Thanks.


----------



## JT

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

For those of us that already have Sable & the Albions, they have been updated to be layered together to get the most use and versatility out of both of them. So, what will Mural bring to the table that can't be done already?

JT


----------



## aaronnt1

I think it's fantastic that real con sords have been recorded but what are the chances that like Hollywood Strings and Berlin Strings you could also add a sordino simulated effect? This would have the benefit of offering a decent sordino sound for all the articulations that haven't been recorded as real sordino.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



jamwerks @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> Seems like many of the SF libraries of late has seen the articulation list expand as Christian & Paul get into the project. And (free) additions often come out even years after the 1.0 offering. That shows the passion these guys have about their products.



Jamwerks makes a great point here. As someone who was an early adopter on a library that revolutionized the woodwind samples but was missing certain instruments (Alto flute, Contrabassoon, etc) That library has yet to receive an update with free content of the such like SF does. If anything, there were expensive expansions to fill the void of instruments which brought that full library in upwards of €997. 

I mainly use SF products for the mere fact that they have always offered excellent pricing as well as amazing customer service and support. I bought Albion back in when it was still in version 1 just before they updated to v2. Comparing the Redux versus the first version, it amazes me. They keep their libraries current and always on top of technological advances in the sample world. 

Thus, there is a reason for their articulation list which I agree, some standards are missing. For me, it is Viola Trems (I use them a lot in my writing as part of my own sound). With that said, I trust they will provide it in Vol. 2 or even in an update because their track record proves it. So let's stay positive and look at what this library can do effectively, which is most likely making beautiful music on a light to epic scale.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

I thank everyone for this debate, it's truly excellent and so valuable for us as developers. I want to throw a couple of points in, not only for us haggered VI-C vets but also potential buyers who may not know the SF history.

Mural is going to be the eighth string library we have recorded in the hall. Top to bottom, start to finish. This is not eight including Sable 1,2,3, but eight with Sable as a whole. Whilst many of you wouldn't have been involved in the first two, your feedback from the third (solo strings) has helped us shape who we are and what we do. 

What I'm getting at is we're experienced vets at this. Mural we've kept on hold until we were ready to offer the world something truly defining, a gold standard. On other libs we've tried lots of dynamic layers, we've tried more specific instructions (molto espr... senza vib, etc etc) and we've found the best median that gives everyone a genre defining library for the best price.

But most importantly we've used our wares on countless films, TV series and games, and by doing so we've worked out where the real value lies in different aspects of the library.

Moreso Paul and I have been running a sample company answering every service ticket created whilst running sessions, editing samples. Whilst writing scores and helping greats like HZ create and distribute commercial libs.

We are about to deliver something that we have been waiting for, that we believe everyone has been hoping for. We're not arrogant, but we ask for you to have faith.....

..... whilst giving us as much FB as you can!!

Much love...

C.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Now that's the sort of post that I like to read . Exciting times ahead ..


----------



## Jordan Gagne

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



british_bpm @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> I thank everyone for this debate, it's truly excellent and so valuable for us as developers. I want to throw a couple of points in, not only for us haggered VI-C vets but also potential buyers who may not know the SF history.
> 
> Mural is going to be the eighth string library we have recorded in the hall. Top to bottom, start to finish. This is not eight including Sable 1,2,3, but eight with Sable as a whole. Whilst many of you wouldn't have been involved in the first two, your feedback from the third (solo strings) has helped us shape who we are and what we do.
> 
> What I'm getting at is we're experienced vets at this. Mural we've kept on hold until we were ready to offer the world something truly defining, a gold standard. On other libs we've tried lots of dynamic layers, we've tried more specific instructions (molto espr... senza vib, etc etc) and we've found the best median that gives everyone a genre defining library for the best price.
> 
> But most importantly we've used our wares on countless films, TV series and games, and by doing so we've worked out where the real value lies in different aspects of the library.
> 
> Moreso Paul and I have been running a sample company answering every service ticket created whilst running sessions, editing samples. Whilst writing scores and helping greats like HZ create and distribute commercial libs.
> 
> We are about to deliver something that we have been waiting for, that we believe everyone has been hoping for. We're not arrogant, but we ask for you to have faith.....
> 
> ..... whilst giving us as much FB as you can!!
> 
> Much love...
> 
> C.



Christian, as you know I am one of your guys's biggest fans and my fervent Spitfire fanboi-ism has more than likely annoyed a person or two on this board already 8) 

Is there any way you guys would reconsider excluding viola tremolos from volume 1? I think tremolo is an important/required articulation -- as evidenced by your including it in vol 1 for most sections -- but leaving it out on the violas seems like it could cause annoyance down the road. If I'm being honest I don't really understand its exclusion.


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Tremolos as well as legato tremolos should be in. I hope they do this for Vol 2...
8Dio created many types of legato patches. I think something similar would be nice too but still LASS has the best legato patches. It's been 4 years since it came out but no one is making something improved.


----------



## benmrx

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



SymphonicSamples @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> Now that's the sorta of post that I like to read . Exciting times ahead ..



+1


----------



## muk

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



SymphonicSamples @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> Now that's the sorta of post that I like to read . Exciting times ahead ..



From Spitfire's product history it's absolutely clear that they are on top of what they're doing. So if there's three velocity layers in Mural, I know that's because they have already tried all possible alternatives, and that's the one that sounds and works best. For me it's out of question that Mural will be a top of the line product, both in terms of recording and programming.
One great thing about Spitfire is imo that you don't have to worry about anything but the sound. You already know that everything (including customer care) is top notch. The only question open is whether you need this particular instrument/section, and whether the sound is to your particular needs. So I'm sure Mural will be an incredible product. Now I only have to wait for the demos to see if it's sound, top notch as it will be, is what I personally need.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

You all know how amazing the Low Octave Legato patch is Albion 1? Can you imagine the sound you will get in Mural when you Get the Vlc Leg and CB Leg playing in Octaves? The fact is that we are basically getting the full sound of Albion but with a hell of a lot more control between the sections and how we can orchestrate our pieces. Assuming they are matching most of the standard articulations that they did in Sable, it will drastically enhance my writing between full and thin moments. We can easily go from Huge and Epic to Small and delicate without having to fiddle with mixing libraries, they will just sit together seamlessly.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

@Darris

I am actually quite curious how Mural will turn out in comparison to some of those Albion muli-section patches. I think it's in no way a given that Mural will come out ahead sound-wise if you stack up the Vc and Basses in octaves yourself.

While Mural will offer the flexibility and depth missing in Albion, I think there's still a lot to be said for capturing an ensemble of players performing at the same time in the same room.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Man, given the price, I think the articulations list is pretty great. My current main string lib is CS2, and Mural vol 1 fills most of the gaps there, plus adds a lot of options for bread & butter articulations in Vln1 and Vcs. I do wish that trems were included for all sections right out of the gate, but looking at it practically, I already have all that stuff in my current template from other libraries, and Mural would expand my capabilities dramatically.

This is compared to Berlin Strings, which I've been lusting over along with everyone else. It's essentially twice the price for WAY more options in every section--a bewildering array of options that would take days or weeks to fully sort out and integrate into my template. On paper, Mural looks like it would sit nicely with my existing setup and integrate smoothly into my existing workflow, and that is worth a lot to me at this point. :D


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



Enyak @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> While Mural will offer the flexibility and depth missing in Albion, I think there's still a lot to be said for capturing an ensemble of players performing at the same time in the same room.



Oh I couldn't agree with you more. I can see how my post could be mistaken as "Mural is going to replace Albion's strings" but not at all. Obviously you can't beat sections playing in unison at the same time (re:Room sound). I am just stoked to have a full string library in divisi, with loads of articulations, and finally; In Air Lyndhurst.


----------



## Mahlon

Ian Dorsch @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> This is compared to Berlin Strings, which I've been lusting over along with everyone else. It's essentially twice the price for WAY more options in every section--a bewildering array of options that would take days or weeks to fully sort out and integrate into my template. On paper, Mural looks like it would sit nicely with my existing setup and integrate smoothly into my existing workflow, and that is worth a lot to me at this point. :D



That's a great point. Spitfire's release approach looks very good to me. I'm working through Berlin Strings right now, and it reminds me of when I first worked through Hollywood Strings, though not quite as dense. I love having the multitude of patches available because many times, one tiny thing won't work about a patch (HS mostly here), but you can usually shimmy another patch in and it works perfectly.

But it does take a lot of time to become comfortable with all those patches. And huge time to get a template working the way you want. It's worth it though.

That said, I'm looking forward to the tone of Mural Violins I and II mostly; any missing patches could be replaced as needed from other libraries until Mural is complete. So far, it looks like a smile  and I'll be saving my pennies.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Pardon my ignorance on these matters but if one buys into Mural, what would be the point of Sable? I'm just getting started on Orchestral infused music and love the Spitfire sound so am planning my expenditures of course...


----------



## KMuzzey

InLight-Tone @ Tue Jan 14 said:


> Pardon my ignorance on these matters but if one buys into Mural, what would be the point of Sable? I'm just getting started on Orchestral infused music and love the Spitfire sound so am planning my expenditures of course...



Sable is a small ensemble… I think 4.3.3.3.3 or 3.3.3.3.3. It's very detailed. If you check out the Spitfire videos, you'll see how well they combine: Albion is the biggest one, Loegria is slightly smaller and provides more detail and dimension, and Sable is smaller still, but adds more detail. Sable is definitely a small chamber sound. I can't wait to hear what Mural sounds like: it's going to be the new brass ring.

Kerry


----------



## dcoscina

Congrats on this one Spitfire folks!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Paul and Christian,

I was curious to the sound you guys are going for with this library. Based on the section sizes, this orchestral is larger than the Albion one. However, is Mural going to sound slightly more dry and close like Sable to stay true to the strings of the BML series or are we to expect big and full sound like Albion (slightly larger perhaps)? 

I understand you are going for a symphonic sound which to me means you might adjust the room to get clear defined sound and colors of the sections versus the big and full wet sound that you had with Albion. Anyway, some insight on the comparisons between Albion and Mural would be awesome. Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



The Darris @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> Paul and Christian,
> 
> I was curious to the sound you guys are going for with this library. Based on the section sizes, this orchestral is larger than the Albion one. However, is Mural going to sound slightly more dry and close like Sable to stay true to the strings of the BML series or are we to expect big and full sound like Albion (slightly larger perhaps)?
> 
> I understand you are going for a symphonic sound which to me means you might adjust the room to get clear defined sound and colors of the sections versus the big and full wet sound that you had with Albion. Anyway, some insight on the comparisons between Albion and Mural would be awesome. Thanks.
> 
> -Chris



Chris, I'm sure the upcoming demos will adress your query 
(and think diff mics !)
Sorry for chiming in as I'm not Paul nore Christian. 
Now let them answer !


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



The Darris @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> However, is Mural going to sound slightly more dry and close like Sable to stay true to the strings of the BML series or are we to expect big and full sound like Albion (slightly larger perhaps)?
> 
> I understand you are going for a symphonic sound which to me means you might adjust the room to get clear defined sound and colors of the sections versus the big and full wet sound that you had with Albion. Anyway, some insight on the comparisons between Albion and Mural would be awesome. Thanks.


What do you mean by dry and close for Sable? Does Sable sound dry to you? 4 violins sounds much different than 16 for sure. I'm quite sure that the mic placement is the same for the whole BML-Sable range, and probable no different to that of Albion.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Looking forward to Mural however does anybody know if this is going to be a staggered release?


----------



## muk

It is. But all sections will be included in vol. 1 already (different than with Sable), with all the bread and butter articulations. Vol. 2 will contain additional articulations.


----------



## Bernard Duc

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Come on... post a demo. I keep refreshing the page and can't finish my work. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



jamwerks @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> Does Sable sound dry to you?


I said 'slightly' close and dry which is a big difference. I am well aware of how different size ensembles sound but their approach to creating Sable was to bring out the delicate qualities of the string instruments which makes me think they used a different room configuration at Air (re: adjustable ceiling). Also, close microphones for 4 violins versus 16 will sound closer as well as the other positions. 

I am just curious how Mural will compare to Albion being a larger group of players.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



Bernard Duc @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> Come on... post a demo. I keep refreshing the page and can't finish my work. :mrgreen:


On the 12th, Paul wrote :
_We'll start putting demos up so you can hear the arts in about a week_
So I guess it means you can go back to work a few more days, Bernard :wink:


----------



## Click Sky Fade

muk @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> It is. But all sections will be included in vol. 1 already (different than with Sable), with all the bread and butter articulations. Vol. 2 will contain additional articulations.



Thanks for information but i'm already aware of that. What I meant to ask was, are we going to get the full product of Mural Volume 1 from the onset or will we be downloading it in components (different mice, etc.)?


----------



## Synesthesia

Dave -- the download will be split as usual, so that everyone gets a good download experience. 

Darris -- the room 'rings' more when you have more players, or when you are playing louder, but we have used the same mic techniques and room configuration so that Mural matches up to Sable perfectly.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

Cool, I can't wait to hear the demos later this week.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> Dave -- the download will be split as usual, so that everyone gets a good download experience.
> 
> Darris -- the room 'rings' more when you have more players, or when you are playing louder, but we have used the same mic techniques and room configuration so that Mural matches up to Sable perfectly.



Thanks Paul but will it be split by different mic set ups or will it be split up by sections e.g. Violins 1, etc.

Oh and are there surround sound mic setups this time around.


----------



## The Darris

Click Sky Fade @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> Thanks Paul but will it be split by different mic set ups or will it be split up by sections e.g. Violins 1, etc.
> 
> Oh and are there surround sound mic setups this time around.



The library's download will be split by mic setups. (ie: Main and Alts). Volume 1 is listed in the main post with all Instrument sections being included. Again, the only separated download is between the Mic setups like they have done with their last few releases.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*

OK we couldn't resist.. here is a very quick taster of the Celli legato patch.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Celli_Legato_Taster_AB.mp3[/mp3]

We are having great fun tweaking away here!

All the best,

Paul


link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Celli_Legato_Taster_AB.mp3


----------



## Stiltzkin

Well isn't that just lovely :o


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

WOW (jaw drops to the floor)! _-) =o _-)


----------



## davidgary73

Wooooowww!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: That's so so so beautiful. 

My jaw dropped to the floor as well..hahaha 

Looking forward to hear more in the coming days


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

'suppose it sounds 'alright' :wink: 

And yes more demos please. We need something while we wait. 

Will there be surround mics with Mural?


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Interesting preview. 

What impressed me was the connections between notes. It seemed quite smooth, but not too smudged over.

Quite wet. Which is why a close mic would probably be needed/handy. Would be interesting to hear the same clip, but with the individual mics.

The realism is definitely there. As I said above, I quite enjoyed the transitions between notes. There wasn't any weird sample vibe going on there. Don't want to get too ahead of things though. Just one patch.

Vibrato is nice. At least you can hear it.

Anyway. You have gained my interest thus far. Awesome.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Out of the box or anything added?


----------



## EwigWanderer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



adriancook @ 16th January 2014 said:


> Out of the box or anything added?



They usually don't add anything, so I'm sure it is out of the box sound. Maybe Tree-mics and a touch of close and ambient mics.


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



adriancook @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> Out of the box or anything added?



Nothing's been added to the demo. Mics used were Outrigger, Ambient and Section Leader.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Andy B @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> adriancook @ Thu Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box or anything added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing's been added to the demo. Mics used were Outrigger, Ambient and Section Leader.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


Awesome!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Hmm, "section leader' mic. I guess the 'close' is pretty much first chair. Makes sense considering it is hard to closely mic 10 cellists. 

I quite enjoyed this little teaser. I got out my other SF string libraries and AB'd them. Honestly, this sound is quite close to the Cello Ensemble patch from Iceni. At least the Right section legato patch. The biggest difference is clarity and definition in Mural but the size is quite nice sounding. I totally can't wait to hear the full orchestra playing together.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Darris,

No - the section leader mic is a new 5th mic in the 'main mics' patches. You still also have the close mics.

Funnily enough, the section leader mic almost sounds like a solo instrument!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



The Darris @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> Hmm, "section leader' mic. I guess the 'close' is pretty much first chair. Makes sense considering it is hard to closely mic 10 cellists.



The section leader mic is a focused spot on the player. The close mics cover the whole section.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## muk

Sounds nice and symphonic to me. It seems to have a very sculptable tone that should work great for both classical and cinematic style. Sounds great so far.


----------



## SeanM1960

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Demo sounds great! 

Perhaps my previous questions were missed.

1. I have Albion 1, and love the sound. How close will Mural get to that sound? Of course it wont be identical - different sessions on different days. But if I were to pull up an Albion 1 patch and a Mural patch, would they sound virtually the same? Or are there distinct differences in the sound?

2. Three dynamic layers seems a tad light. Maybe not for the trems and other stuff, but for the legatos yes. Are you planning on adding more layers in vol 2, or is 3 it?

Thanks.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

marvelous
Definition - and then some. Depth. Low end !


----------



## The Darris

Synesthesia @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> Hi Darris,
> 
> No - the section leader mic is a new 5th mic in the 'main mics' patches. You still also have the close mics.
> 
> Funnily enough, the section leader mic almost sounds like a solo instrument!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



Awesome!!! I am now incredibly pumped for this. This is like a two-in-one kinda deal for me. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## eric aron

very beautiful tone, bravo !!


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

This is much better than what you guys have done for Albion or Sable. 
This sounds a lot more realistic... I think it sounds very convincing!!
I hope you guys make more extended legato patches on vol 2 just like 8dio guys did. 
=o


----------



## valexnerfarious

Hey Paul...just wondering is it to late for you guys to add a full strings patch across the entire keyboard like the ones you added to the albion redux updates?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



SeanM1960 @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> Demo sounds great!
> 
> Perhaps my previous questions were missed.
> 
> 1. I have Albion 1, and love the sound. How close will Mural get to that sound? Of course it wont be identical - different sessions on different days. But if I were to pull up an Albion 1 patch and a Mural patch, would they sound virtually the same? Or are there distinct differences in the sound?
> 
> 2. Three dynamic layers seems a tad light. Maybe not for the trems and other stuff, but for the legatos yes. Are you planning on adding more layers in vol 2, or is 3 it?
> 
> Thanks.



I think these questions have been answered. To reiterate it is the same set up for BML Sable, so a greater emphasis on detail as opposed to just expanse. The room "blooms" more with a bigger band but we've concentrated on capturing every player. With Albion we took advantage of the even bigger bloom you get with ensembles and "ran with it" with a room setup that was very much for broad epic and widescreen. Whilst the band for BML is bigger we are aiming for versatile and of course, as beautiful tone as we can get. 

As I explained before this is our 8th string range that we have recorded in this hall (and that is including all volumes of Sable as 1). As busy composers we have A/B'd 3 versus 4 and in some cases more. We have tried every which way. It is our feeling 4 dynamics in this room with this number of players doesn't get you the bang for your buck that the increase in library cost would incur, and the tax it has on systems and drives. It leaves us with resources to investigate espressivo layers further down the line which can be a much more effective way of extending the passion and dynamic range further.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

One thing I'd like Spitfire to investigate in the future is to include more dynamic transition elements. That may be unrealistic with the budget, but I'd like elements ala:

- dynamic transitions (p -> mf, etc)
- notes starting (slow, fast)
- notes naturally ending (0.5 second detache, 1.5 sec, etc)


----------



## SoundTravels

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Enyak @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> One thing I'd like Spitfire to investigate in the future is to include more dynamic transition elements. That may be unrealistic with the budget, but I'd like elements ala:
> 
> - dynamic transitions (p -> mf, etc)
> - notes starting (slow, fast)
> - notes naturally ending (0.5 second detache, 1.5 sec, etc)



+1 I would love these kind of elements in Vol. 2!!! Also, I'd pay for an extension pack to Sable with these in a heartbeat.

With that said, great job Spitfire, the raw sound is really amazing. Can't wait to hear more. Also, I'd love to hear what it sounds like with Sable.

CONGRATS!


----------



## BenG

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Loving the tone! Very excited to see this released.


----------



## EwigWanderer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Enyak @ 16th January 2014 said:


> - dynamic transitions (p -> mf, etc)
> - notes starting (slow, fast)
> - notes naturally ending (0.5 second detache, 1.5 sec, etc)



+1


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 details & price announced...*



Synesthesia @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> OK we couldn't resist.. here is a very quick taster of the Celli legato patch.
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Celli_Legato_Taster_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> We are having great fun tweaking away here!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Paul



NICE!


----------



## benmrx

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Lovely Cello! Sounds really nice, and with great dynamics. The 3 dyn layers seems like a perfect choice based on that demo. I'm wondering if there is a way to add a harder attack if needed to the legato though. I know Volume 1 will only offer the one legato type, so maybe that will be a Volume 2 patch/option?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



benmrx @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> I'm wondering if there is a way to add a harder attack if needed to the legato though. I know Volume 1 will only offer the one legato type, so maybe that will be a Volume 2 patch/option?



This idea would be especially nice in a fast legato patch. Now that we are getting a Section Leader mic we could do some cool expressive Legato lines within a cue. But, won't know for sure until we get our hands on it. February can't come fast enough.


----------



## quantum7

C'mon February!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pontus Rufelt

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

I am really excited about Mural, and there are a lot of really nice aspects to this short demo. But I feel like you barely hear much of a transition in this legato, kinda taking away that flowing feel of the bows. I can't help but compare to the bespoke symphonic strings test in the demo section of the website, where you can really hear the transitions.


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Pontus Rufelt @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> I am really excited about Mural, and there are a lot of really nice aspects to this short demo. But I feel like you barely hear much of a transition in this legato, kinda taking away that flowing feel of the bows. I can't help but compare to the bespoke symphonic strings test in the demo section of the website, where you can really hear the transitions.


I done the exact same thing,comparing demos of each.bespoke strings seem to feel alot more open and alive...samples seem to be alot more natural sounding like in post not alot was done to them..but im definitely not complaining about Mural...im dropping the cash as soon as it drops...love the sound

Also keep in mind the sections sizes in the bespoke strings might be different than Mural


----------



## TSU

I think bespoke demos just used more close mics.
(And maybe section leader mics if they exist in bespoke strings range. Some time ago Andy said that Iceni celli + solo cello is similar to bespoke celli.)


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

I like to think that the Bespoke line is this mythical creature that we are not supposed to see (or hear). However it does exist and throughout the ages we tell stories of its wonders to our children in hopes that one day we will have the opportunity to meet and play with its magical qualities.

However, that day isn't going to come to most of us but ultimately they are recreating something comparable with Mural. I am excited for that aspect and can't wait to here more.


----------



## star.keys

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Sounds excellent.... Fab tone!!


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



The Darris @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> I like to think that the Bespoke line is this mythical creature that we are not supposed to see (or hear). However it does exist and throughout the ages we tell stories of its wonders to our children in hopes that one day we will have the opportunity to meet and play with its magical qualities.
> 
> However, that day isn't going to come to most of us but ultimately they are recreating something comparable with Mural. I am excited for that aspect and can't wait to here more.



from what i have read and i dont know alot that wouldnt drop the cash for it in a heartbeat..i know i would throw the money at it


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Will there be surround sound mics and do you know (roughly) what kind of hard disc space this is going to consume?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

O-o. those celli breathe, yet the transition between notes is very smooth and the sound quite rich. Lovely. More demos please; patiently awaiting a chance to hear some of the high strings.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

One of the cool things we have to look forward to is the new script with the legato that switches between fast, runs, and regular. I know they said an update to Sable will feature that so we should expect it in Vol 1 of Mural, unless of course those types of Legato aren't considered part of it but nevertheless, I am really looking forward to getting my hands on that new scripting in Sable.


----------



## MacQ

Great tone ... and intonation! Thank you for paying attention to intonation. You can always dial-in sloppy tuning ... but it's impossible to remove from ensemble recordings. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Lovely sound - thanks for the teaser! :D
Request: A patch with a way to dynamically move the start point of the samples via a controller.
In this celli legato example I hear the same swell on each note as in many other libraries, and I'd like to be able to control that, if it's possible.
(Now eagerly awaiting a demo with the section leader mic mixed upfont.)

Hakan


----------



## EwigWanderer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Click Sky Fade @ 18th January 2014 said:


> Will there be surround sound mics and do you know (roughly) what kind of hard disc space this is going to consume?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



I'm sure there will be. Close,tree,ambient,outriggers and section leader.



Synesthesia @ 16th January 2014 said:


> the section leader mic is a new 5th mic in the 'main mics' patches. You still also have the close mics.
> 
> Funnily enough, the section leader mic almost sounds like a solo instrument!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Will Mural fake interval repetitions by borrowing from neighbouring notes and pitch shifting? For repeated, ostinato legato lines... And if this is how Sable does it, could anyone comment on how well it works? Better still, post a short example...


----------



## syashdown

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



wilx @ Mon Jan 20 said:


> Will Mural fake interval repetitions by borrowing from neighbouring notes and pitch shifting? For repeated, ostinato legato lines... And if this is how Sable does it, could anyone comment on how well it works? Better still, post a short example...



Oh Wilx, you're so hoping for the ability to get that ostinato legato sound like in the BSG cue. 

I hope you get your wish!  (which is also a little wish of mine too )


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Dear Paul
I guess we're ready to hear some others MP3 tasters, now :wink:


----------



## Stiltzkin

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



blougui @ Mon Jan 20 said:


> Dear Paul
> I guess we're ready to hear some others MP3 tasters, now :wink:



I think I could possibly stomach another demo too


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Anymore demos coming soon? Would be handy. :D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

We'll get them up soon, sorry for this but aside from dev'ing we're also super busy composing away. However I'm using Mural in anger and it's effing awesome.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> We'll get them up soon, sorry for this but aside from dev'ing we're also super busy composing away. However I'm using Mural in anger and it's effing awesome.



Christian, have you ever thought of becoming a salesman? :lol: 

Look forward to hearing something soon. Withdrawal symptoms kicking in.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

With the crap I write believe me everyday is one long sales patter to get cues signed off! 

However with Mural, I hope to write some better crap. I'll try not to hype, composer hat on, but this is the best strings lib I've worked with yet, with a couple of really simple (but complicated to implement) but invaluable new features.

But the one thing that I am relieved to state is recording with the best musicians, in the best room, to-tape via the best mics and pre-amps, pays, and when using this number of players, all those extra pounds in costs are multiplied by the number of players..... It really is staggering how wealthy one feels when you're behind the wheel of these things. It was like I said with the HZ01 lib, playing it for the first time was akin to being handed the keys to the death star. Playing these is akin to being given the keys to an Aston Martin.... and being told it's all yours to do with what you like! 

We will post more audio and maybe a walkthrough this week though I've been promised... Highlight for me are the sul ponts.... awesome! We would try to get stuff up earlier but as I said composing commitments are hampering things... gotta pay the rent somehow!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> With the crap I write believe me everyday is one long sales patter to get cues signed off!
> 
> However with Mural, I hope to write some better crap. I'll try not to hype, composer hat on, but this is the best strings lib I've worked with yet, with a couple of really simple (but complicated to implement) but invaluable new features.
> 
> But the one thing that I am relieved to state is recording with the best musicians, in the best room, to-tape via the best mics and pre-amps, pays, and when using this number of players, all those extra pounds in costs are multiplied by the number of players..... It really is staggering how wealthy one feels when you're behind the wheel of these things. It was like I said with the HZ01 lib, playing it for the first time was akin to being handed the keys to the death star. Playing these is akin to being given the keys to an Aston Martin.... and being told it's all yours to do with what you like!
> 
> We will post more audio and maybe a walkthrough this week though I've been promised... Highlight for me are the sul ponts.... awesome! We would try to get stuff up earlier but as I said composing commitments are hampering things... gotta pay the rent somehow!



And now our appetites are more whetted... So looking forward to hearing this before I decide whether to purchase (he says knowing he'll purchase).

New features eh? pray tell...


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> With the crap I write believe me everyday is one long sales patter to get cues signed off!



I dunno. I thought that Poirot was more than pretty good.



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> Playing these is akin to being given the keys to an Aston Martin.... and being told it's all yours to do with what you like!



You're doing it _again_! :lol: :lol: 



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> We will post more audio and maybe a walkthrough this week though I've been promised... Highlight for me are the sul ponts.... awesome! We would try to get stuff up earlier but as I said composing commitments are hampering things... gotta pay the rent somehow!



Look forward to it. _Thinks_ How often do I use sul points?


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> Playing these is akin to being given the keys to an Aston Martin.... and being told it's all yours to do with what you like!



I drive a Mercury Mariner......so hurry up and release to me that Aston Martin already!!! :D


----------



## re-peat

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



adriancook @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> (...) I thought that Poirot was more than pretty good.(...)


Poirot is very nice indeed. I just happened to watch the final season (the one including "Curtain" that is) only last week, and while not being totally convinced by the episodes themselves (some of the storylines felt a bit too doctored and artificially complex, as opposed to 'logically intricate'), the music is great throughout. Very well done.

And am I wrong, or does Mr. Suchet sometimes walk through life as if he wrote the Poirot canon himself? Very capable actor, no doubt about it, and his creation of Hercule is indeed a most impressive achievement, but that included documentary "Being Poirot" was nonetheless at times a bit difficult to digest, I felt. I wouldn't be surprised if he sort of half expects either the British or the Belgian Postal Services to issue a series of stamps with his image on it.

_


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Poirot translates to the screen better than the books, which is probably the case with most Agatha Christie. ITV have a long tradition of being very good at all of that type of 2 hour program. Much better than the BBC.

For someone who has played Poirot for over 25 years he does a great job. Is it definitive in the same way that Jeremy Brett was as Sherlock Holmes? Maybe not because I though Finney was brilliant in his one outing. Ustinov was very humorous.

Interesting to note that Christopher Gunning prefered a different opening title theme than the one they used. The one he liked sounded like a dirge. Just shows.

I think the Belgian Post Office would be well advised to get him on the stamps tout suite. :D


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

And Christian too of course!


----------



## re-peat

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



adriancook @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> Interesting to note that Christopher Gunning prefered a different opening title theme than the one they used. The one he liked sounded like a dirge. Just shows.


I had the exact same reaction.

Talking about Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes (also an actor, by the way, who over the years, increasingly identified himself with the role he played, wasn't he?): that series had the most wonderful, truly exquisite music. Written by Patrick Gowers. Very much worth checking out. 


_


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Have you guys given any thought to squeezing in Viola tremolos into Vol 1? It just seems like it will be so annoying to have such a key articulation in Vol 2 for one instrument and in Vol 1 for some others.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



re-peat @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> adriancook @ Wed Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that Christopher Gunning prefered a different opening title theme than the one they used. The one he liked sounded like a dirge. Just shows.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the exact same reaction.
> 
> Talking about Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes (also an actor, by the way, who over the years, increasingly identified himself with the role he played, wasn't he?): that series had the most wonderful, truly exquisite music. Written by Patrick Gowers. Very much worth checking out.
> 
> _
Click to expand...


Yes he has this great knack of repeating the theme in a thousand different ways throughout the series. He was very much an original choral writer trained at Cambridge and I remember stuff like Smileys People where you could hear that coming through.

Anyway.... keeps the Spitfire chaps on their toes what? :mrgreen:


----------



## Maks_Lavrov

I'm anxiously waiting to see a walk through video. I only have HS for a string library and am almost 100% certain I will be switching to Mural, but we need more demo's NOW! Haha the anticipation is killing me Chris, Paul and team!


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



re-peat @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> Talking about Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes (also an actor, by the way, who over the years, increasingly identified himself with the role he played, wasn't he?): that series had the most wonderful, truly exquisite music. Written by Patrick Gowers. Very much worth checking out.
> _


I love that series, Brett IS Holmes to me.

And yes, the music is terrific.


----------



## playz123

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



TheUnfinished @ Wed Jan 22 said:


> re-peat @ Wed Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes (also an actor, by the way, who over the years, increasingly identified himself with the role he played, wasn't he?): that series had the most wonderful, truly exquisite music. Written by Patrick Gowers. Very much worth checking out.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> I love that series, Brett IS Holmes to me.
> 
> And yes, the music is terrific.
Click to expand...


Couldn't agree more. I described Jeremy Brett as the definitive Sherlock Holmes, have seen all the episodes a number of times, and yes, Jeremy Brett, towards the end, did immerse himself deeper and deeper into the character, even as he became more ill. Patrick Gower's music still stirs the senses years later, and fits the mood of the series perfectly. Kudos too to the two actors who played Watson. Both had their strength, but I was very slightly more drawn to Edward Hardwicke's portrayal. The series is truly a classic.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Patrick Gowers rocks!

Mr A


----------



## Pontus Rufelt

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Can't wait to hear what you write man! I'm dying to hear more of the library!


----------



## Maks_Lavrov

The week is almost over, we need more demos! :D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

We're working as hard as we can!! Soon come, soon come!

Thanks by the way for Poirot comments. Total honour to do the last one ever. Tight budgets so had to use a mixture of SF and real instruments, Sable was a life saver.

C.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Completely O of T but as we talk about Holmes, Poirot and itv : 
Just seen Broadchurch, with the incredible Olivia Colman. Where the hell does this actress come from ? She's so great at playing... well every single emotion, and with subtlety. And btw, Olafur Arnalds does a great job at scoring with an hybrid touch and a flow of melancholia. 
Going to London in april, staying near Euston and Pancras - so does it mean it'll be clause to SF HQ 8) ?
As a tourist, love that city sooo much that it's 4 times in 2 years.


----------



## Rctec

I used to be Christopher Gunnings synth programmer. Wonderful composer and great and generous teacher. As far as Patrick Gowers' 'Sherlock' is concerned - there was a wonderful Varese cd. Every piece is beautiful and a lesson in what music for tv can be. His 'River Chase' cue is one of my favorite pieces of music. Ever.
Both Chris and Patrick are as good as composers get.

...Plus, Chris' "Martini" jingle was a study in how many different ways you could re-imagine a classy tune. It ran for years and years.

I'm glad you chaps are discovering two of my musical heroes!

Best,

-H-


----------



## synergy543

Rctec @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> As far as Patrick Gowers' 'Sherlock' is concerned - there was a wonderful Varese cd. Every piece is beautiful and a lesson in what music for tv can be. His 'River Chase' cue is one of my favorite pieces of music. Ever.


Maybe this? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqk2jWo2CR0

Incredible buildup!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Request to Spitfire from tuther 'alf:

'Please DO NOT release Mural for at least another 6 months as we're only half way through watching the entire Poirot DVD set and I was hoping to see them all with my husband before he locks himself away with yet another library from your outfit somewhere up there in London.

Yours, Mrs Keitch'


----------



## Richard Bowling

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Graham Keitch @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Request to Spitfire from tuther 'alf:
> 
> 'Please DO NOT release Mural for at least another 6 months as we're only half way through watching the entire Poirot DVD set and I was hoping to see them all with my husband before he locks himself away with yet another library from your outfit somewhere up there in London.
> 
> Yours, Mrs Keitch'



that is funny!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Richard Bowling @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Graham Keitch @ Fri Jan 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Request to Spitfire from tuther 'alf:
> 
> 'Please DO NOT release Mural for at least another 6 months as we're only half way through watching the entire Poirot DVD set and I was hoping to see them all with my husband before he locks himself away with yet another library from your outfit somewhere up there in London.
> 
> Yours, Mrs Keitch'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is funny!
Click to expand...


Try telling that to Mrs Keitch! :D


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*

Hi everyone,

We are very busy tweaking and testing!


Andy B has done a demo to show just the legato patches from Vol 1 (fingered legato) -- hope you enjoy!

SPIRALS - ANDY BLANEY

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3[/mp3]


link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3


I will do a youtube video at the start of the week to show the articulations in the library. Its very exciting -- we are very happy with how this first instalment of Mural has come out!

All the best,

Paul


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Yep. Very distinct sound and a wonderful track from Andy.

Well done gents.


----------



## SeanM1960

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Synesthesia @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Andy B has done a demo to show just the legato patches from Vol 1 (fingered legato) -- hope you enjoy!
> 
> SPIRALS - ANDY BLANEY
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3[/mp3]



:shock:


----------



## eric aron

beautiful !! precise sound, not too thick, just the right amount for optimal expressiveness.. congratulations for all this huge work, I feel blessed


----------



## Richard Bowling

very nice


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

I think the dynamic control of this demo piece sounds very unnatural. 
Yet I feel that this is very improved from Sable.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Synesthesia @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are very busy tweaking and testing!
> 
> 
> Andy B has done a demo to show just the legato patches from Vol 1 (fingered legato) -- hope you enjoy!
> 
> SPIRALS - ANDY BLANEY
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> link for non flash users:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3
> 
> 
> I will do a youtube video at the start of the week to show the articulations in the library. Its very exciting -- we are very happy with how this first instalment of Mural has come out!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Paul



Holy Cow! 

These strings sound better than all the other libraries I've heard so far. What a great SOUND!

And a nice demo from Andy!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Synesthesia @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are very busy tweaking and testing!
> 
> 
> Andy B has done a demo to show just the legato patches from Vol 1 (fingered legato) -- hope you enjoy!
> 
> SPIRALS - ANDY BLANEY
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> link for non flash users:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3
> 
> 
> I will do a youtube video at the start of the week to show the articulations in the library. Its very exciting -- we are very happy with how this first instalment of Mural has come out!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Paul



Frightfully good! o-[][]-o


----------



## SyMTiK

incredible! i love the space to them as well as with all your products, its always just the right amount of reverb and really adds to the beauty and lushness of the sound. 

the sound reminds me of skyrim in a way, and believe me thats a good thing because i love skyrim and enjoy the soundtrack. 

great stuff! :D


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Hi Paul & Andy,

Thanks for the latest Mural Demo. 

It sounds great ! 

But... I noticed a suction type effect that sounds unnatural in the demo, kind of a sudden decay of the notes. You would not normally hear this in a real string section performance, so, you might want to look further into what is the cause of this issue. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Vik

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Synesthesia @ 24.1.2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are very busy tweaking and testing!
> 
> 
> Andy B has done a demo to show just the legato patches from Vol 1 (fingered legato) -- hope you enjoy!
> 
> SPIRALS - ANDY BLANEY
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3[/mp3]


This sounds really good - so good that it would be interesting to hear an uncompressed version of the same material!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 first taster mp3!...*



Vik @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Synesthesia @ 24.1.2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are very busy tweaking and testing!
> 
> 
> Andy B has done a demo to show just the legato patches from Vol 1 (fingered legato) -- hope you enjoy!
> 
> SPIRALS - ANDY BLANEY
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_Spirals_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds really good - so good that it would be interesting to hear an uncompressed version of the same material!
Click to expand...


I am pretty sure when they do demos like these, it is direct out-of-the-box sound so we can get a very clear assessment of what we would be getting.


----------



## feck

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



kawaivpc1 @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> I think the dynamic control of this demo piece sounds very unnatural.
> .


Agreed.


----------



## Dr.Quest

> This sounds really good - so good that it would be interesting to hear an uncompressed version of the same material!


I'm pretty sure he means full resolution audio rather than an mp3 file. There needs to be another term than uncompressed.
J


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Vik @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> This sounds really good - so good that it would be interesting to hear an uncompressed version of the same material!



The .mp3 you are hearing is 320k. You could argue there is compression, yes, but you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between this file and a .wav; whatever "anamolies" exist are extremely slight and completely inaudible.




muziksculp @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> But... I noticed a suction type effect that sounds unnatural in the demo, kind of a sudden decay of the notes.



Curious - where are you hearing this?



muziksculp @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> You would not normally hear this in a real string section performance...



Well, this_ isn't _a real string section performance, and therefore will not sound like one 100%.

Demo sounds great guys - looking forward to the walkthrough vid.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Beautiful sound!

Connection between notes is still a work in progress though...

I know there will be an update for Sable that improves on the legato, but I hope you guys are trying to address this issue.
One of the greatest qualities of the strings section is the ability to transition from one note to another seamlessly, as we all know.
Such is not the case (yet) with the Spitfire legato.
Sorry to repeat myself


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Beautiful sound!
> 
> Connection between notes is still a work in progress though...
> 
> I know there will be an update for Sable that improves on the legato, but I hope you guys are trying to address this issue.
> One of the greatest qualities of the strings section is the ability to transition from one note to another seamlessly, as we all know.
> Such is not the case (yet) with the Spitfire legato.
> Sorry to repeat myself



I agree. 

The connection between notes needs some additional work/tweaking to get it right. 

Sorry, but I think it is very audible in the demo. Listen carefully, and you won't miss it. It's like a sudden drop in the dynamics, rather than a smooth decrescendo.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Yes, and to be splitting hair, there are cases when there is no decrescendo between slurred notes if the player digs deeper into the bow while transitioning...

So the transition should be alive and really connect the first and second note.
Like I said before, some developers have managed to do it, so clever scripting should be able to get us there.
SF libraries have so many great features. Improved connectivity would take it over the top.

But of course, what do I know...


----------



## KingIdiot

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> But of course, what do I know...



enough to say things I agree with.


----------



## jleckie

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> But of course, what do I know...



What you know is what I know and what I know is that you are right.

More attention to note connection would elevate Spitfire further forefront than where it already is.


----------



## jamwerks

SF stuff is very tweekable. In a demo like this, you never know what Andy did or didn't do.


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Yeah, everyone hears this problem. 
The dynamic changes and midi programming on the piece sound very 'MIDI'.
I could tell they're not real in few seconds. 
of course, I'd not recommend that piece to be your official demo track.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks for the great feedback!

Couple of things to bear in mind.

- Its a work in progress as ever. This is v0.99 -- and Albion for example is at v5.0


*** its worth adding in here: what we do with our opening discount is effectively what in the games industry is called "early access". We get some immediate and valuable feedback, the early adopters get a discount, and we put an update out to 1.1 within a week or so from the end of the discount period that clears up almost all the issues. ***


- All you are hearing here is fingered legato. The other transition types are not in Vol 1.

- You can always rely on Andy B to write a beautiful, yet totally uncompromising piece - incredibly hard for samples to pull off!

- We are comparing to our reference files of performed lines.

- You may be used to using libraries that have a convolution reverb applied to all the transitions, which obviously gives a false idea of what the real actual transition sounds like.

- Legato is a small part of this library by content, and on Monday I'll play through everything on a youtube video so you can hear the really fabulous other arts!

Thanks for your interest guys,

Paul


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

I like the sound very much though I also hear that "drop" between the notes, specially in the more or less exposed Celli lines later in the tune. It is a common effect for me in the Spitfire libs, I got Loegria and Sable complete and have to deal with it quite often. In an earlier update of Loegria Paul even made the releases longer in the patches due to common request with the only result that the patches produced smeared lines from then on. It is a very delicate path to move on in patch programming. 
I just ended an hour long session, where I changed the release volumes and the loudness of the attack portions coming in at higher velocities in the longs to my taste. There is always room for improvement if you have a bit of knowledge of Kontakts programming.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

As I mentioned earlier it has a very distinct sound. There is a lot made of legato patches and with a certain amount of merit because after all strings are the main workhorses of orchestral and even non orchestral (when used in other settings) works.
Paul I'm no expert on Kontakt programming at all, but I'm wondering if the legato can be eventually sorted out to be even better than it is now, over a fairly short period?


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



adriancook @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> As I mentioned earlier it has a very distinct sound. There is a lot made of legato patches and with a certain amount of merit because after all strings are the main workhorses of orchestral and even non orchestral (when used in other settings) works.
> Paul I'm no expert on Kontakt programming at all, but I'm wondering if the legato can be eventually sorted out to be even better than it is now, over a fairly short period?



Hi Adrian,

We're trying out a few new things with the legato in Mural which might make it into the release or might be shelved. Either way, there's always room and time for improvement. 

Thanks everyone for the feedback.

Andy.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Just for your interest, we already addressed the question of releases for the main articulations -- you can select between a more realistic tighter release or a smoother, more 'fadeout' style release.

There is also a useful 'Tightness' control that give you more control over the start point of the short arts.

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pics/muralpatches.png


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Yes, and to be splitting hair, there are cases when there is no decrescendo between slurred notes if the player digs deeper into the bow while transitioning...
> 
> So the transition should be alive and really connect the first and second note.
> Like I said before, some developers have managed to do it, so clever scripting should be able to get us there.
> SF libraries have so many great features. Improved connectivity would take it over the top.
> 
> But of course, what do I know...



Hi Patrick,

I'm interested to know which libs you are referring to? Are you sure what you are hearing is not just Kontakt reverb smudging over the transition?

I'm not trying to be provocative, its just that we can clearly hear from our recordings what the transition sounds like and we can always add in more 'room' -- but initially we've gone for the most naturalistic approach.

No reason why we can't eventually have both approaches. After all, we've taken a lot of feedback over the years and provided solutions for those things that are requested by a significant proportion of the userbase. And of course, those things we find useful when using the libs on actual jobs.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Stiltzkin

So many awesome things, really can't wait for the walkthrough on monday! The longer releases is definitely something I'm interested in!

As a side note; I was looking through the manual for sable and the releases seem to say they are customizable in sable too, but the manual says it should be on the cog at the bottom left which has been removed in the 1.1 update that I'm on - is it possible to know where it has moved to?


----------



## Vik

Dr.Quest @ 25.1.2014 said:


> This sounds really good - so good that it would be interesting to hear an uncompressed version of the same material!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he means full resolution audio rather than an mp3 file. There needs to be another term than uncompressed.
> J
Click to expand...


Hi! 320 kbps MP3 files compresses the data 4.4 times, so I'm not sure if compressed/uncompressed are really wrong terms here. 

But if the Spitfire team are sure that there's no audible difference between the original file and the one which has been data compressed, of course nothing is wrong with posting MP3s... (OTOH: if 320 kbps is so great, why do people prefer FLAC or even AAC files over Mp3? http://www.head-fi.org/t/570621/flac-vs ... st_8537328 )

I think the demo sounds great, but when listening to the high frequencies, it still sounds kind of compressed to me. Or maybe it just doesn't sound 24-bit. 

There are various opinions about 24-bit and MP3; some claim that MP3s made from 24-bit originals sound better than If the MP3 file has been made from an 16-bit CD-file (see the link above). Others claim that making an MP3 from a 24-bit original could reduce the sound quality, all depending on which software that is being used to make the MP3:

http://taperssection.com/index.php?topic=136471.0
"Converting a 24-bit lossless file directly to mp3 can be downright dangerous, because you're relying on the mp3 compressor to convert to 16-bits (there is no such thing as a 24-bit mp3).

Depending on what program you use it may not dither, but rather truncate (chop off) the top 8 bits, thus doing very bad things to the sound. Obviously good editing programs can do the job right if given the right instructions, but your average "converting tool" can screw things up big time. Some of these programs are notoriously bad at sample rate conversions too."

Again, I think the demo sounds great, and I trust the Spitfire ears at least as much as I trust my own.  But I do have a feeling that the original 24-bit file sound even better. 

320 kpbs MP3s are supposed to have "near CD" quality. CDs are based on 16-bit files. 

Sorry for having gone somewhat off topic for a bit!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pics/muralpatches.png



Woof more sliders. This should be tagged as 'Mural Porn' or something.

Looking forward to the walkthrough(s).

Dave


----------



## Theseus

I'll save my first "real" impressions for the walkthrough, because so far I don't see myself agreeing much about the sound, which puzzles me (but that's of course a very personal thing). Something in the lower mids, probably around 500hz I would say, that my ears tend not to dig much. The legato on the other hand doesn't bother me that much (I always layer Lass underneath everything legato anyway).

So I'm looking forward to the walkthrough, especially the shorts, because I think that Spitfire libraries so far tend to have the best spicatto and pizzicato of any libraries.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Andy B @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> adriancook @ Sat Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned earlier it has a very distinct sound. There is a lot made of legato patches and with a certain amount of merit because after all strings are the main workhorses of orchestral and even non orchestral (when used in other settings) works.
> Paul I'm no expert on Kontakt programming at all, but I'm wondering if the legato can be eventually sorted out to be even better than it is now, over a fairly short period?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Adrian,
> 
> We're trying out a few new things with the legato in Mural which might make it into the release or might be shelved. Either way, there's always room and time for improvement.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the feedback.
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


Cheers Andy. Experimentation is everything.

Did you set up the strings on your track and improvise straight into the daw?


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



adriancook @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Cheers Andy. Experimentation is everything.
> 
> Did you set up the strings on your track and improvise straight into the daw?



Worked most of it out whilst walking the dog but then played straight into the DAW, which is my usual way of writing.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Andy B @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> adriancook @ Sat Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Andy. Experimentation is everything.
> 
> Did you set up the strings on your track and improvise straight into the daw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked most of it out whilst walking the dog but then played straight into the DAW, which is my usual way of writing.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


That's actually sickening. :lol: 

Great track Andy. :D


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



adriancook @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Andy B @ Sat Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adriancook @ Sat Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Andy. Experimentation is everything.
> 
> Did you set up the strings on your track and improvise straight into the daw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked most of it out whilst walking the dog but then played straight into the DAW, which is my usual way of writing.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's actually sickening. :lol:
> 
> Great track Andy. :D
Click to expand...


Thanks Adrian but the dog has to take full credit - vey good ears.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> *** its worth adding in here: what we do with our opening discount is effectively what in the games industry is called "early access". We get some immediate and valuable feedback, the early adopters get a discount, and we put an update out to 1.1 within a week or so from the end of the discount period that clears up almost all the issues. ***
> 
> 
> - All you are hearing here is fingered legato. The other transition types are not in Vol 1.



I think the amount of rampant fanboyism I've posted in regards to Spitfire libraries has earned me the right to say this. I am reassured by most of the bullet points you posted, as well as your track record of providing fantastic updates to your products, but I don't think that the highlighted excuse is very valid. It seems to imply that one would need to buy Vol. 2 for good legato. Nobody expects all legato types in Vol 1, but it needs to be convincing enough to not handicap the library. 

This is probably the first time in recent memory for me where I'm not jumping full on the Spitfire hype train, as the demo sounds incredibly MIDI to me (no offense meant, Andy). Of course I'll reserve final judgment until I hear more but I hope you guys work out some of the issues before release (or alleviate our concerns with another demo).


----------



## Andy B

Jordan Gagne @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> This is probably the first time in recent memory for me where I'm not jumping full on the Spitfire hype train, as the demo sounds incredibly MIDI to me (no offense meant, Andy).



Hi Jordan,

Could you possibly describe exactly what you mean by sounding midi? Is it the sequencing (does it sound robotic), the sound (GMish) or something else?

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Synesthesia

Jordan Gagne @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *** its worth adding in here: what we do with our opening discount is effectively what in the games industry is called "early access". We get some immediate and valuable feedback, the early adopters get a discount, and we put an update out to 1.1 within a week or so from the end of the discount period that clears up almost all the issues. ***
> 
> 
> - All you are hearing here is fingered legato. The other transition types are not in Vol 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the amount of rampant fanboyism I've posted in regards to Spitfire libraries has earned me the right to say this. I am reassured by most of the bullet points you posted, as well as your track record of providing fantastic updates to your products, but I don't think that the highlighted excuse is very valid. It seems to imply that one would need to buy Vol. 2 for good legato. Nobody expects all legato types in Vol 1, but it needs to be convincing enough to not handicap the library.
> 
> This is probably the first time in recent memory for me where I'm not jumping full on the Spitfire hype train, as the demo sounds incredibly MIDI to me (no offense meant, Andy). Of course I'll reserve final judgment until I hear more but I hope you guys work out some of the issues before release (or alleviate our concerns with another demo).
Click to expand...


I'm not saying that, I'm saying don't expect to hear bowed transitions and so on.


----------



## Stiltzkin

I think one thing people need to keep in mind about that demo is that it is 100% the same legato in all instruments rather than longs or any other transition.

If you used the same midi file in any other library you would see pretty much the same result - and realistically it's a demo meant to show specifically the legato section and nothing else (and it does that).

It's not a demo like others which show off the entire library which can take away focus from the legato at times which can help hide the fact that it is samples, it is an entire piece written with almost continuous legatos (which if you check other library demos doesn't really happen - they are all masked with other articulations to help pull the focus away) this is more allowing you to see how it plays in each section quickly without it being a simple tech demo style.

I mean for a demo it's always better to focus on the sound rather than the piece anyway, so even if you don't like the piece just try listening to the actual sound of it - like the very opening harmony before the legatos start, that tone is just lovely.

At least that's how it appears to me.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Andy B @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Jordan Gagne @ Sat Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the first time in recent memory for me where I'm not jumping full on the Spitfire hype train, as the demo sounds incredibly MIDI to me (no offense meant, Andy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jordan,
> 
> Could you possibly describe exactly what you mean by sounding midi? Is it the sequencing (does it sound robotic), the sound (GMish) or something else?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


To me, if something sounds "MIDI", it just means that it sounds fake to me (which is probably a combination of things). It's rare that someone will post a demo that "sounds real", but in 2014 it IS possible. But rare, of course. That being said, the bar has been raised so high that a certain level of realism is expected. So I don't mean to be overly critical, but if a company representative posts a demo on behalf of the library, then it's fair game. 

If I listen to the track, within the first six seconds there is something that immediately jumps out at me as sounding overtly artificial. I love the tone of the first note, but at 0:06 the semitone gesture jumps out dynamically and creates a very "square" feeling, as if the expression or mod wheel looked like this: ____---____ . Since I've heard and loved your work before, I'm fairly sure that isn't the case, which causes me to believe that there is some roughness in the dynamic transitions. Maybe you're going from the p sample to the mf sample and the transition is not quite right, so you get that jumping effect. 

Then at 0:26, right before the high note, there is what I feel to be a jerky transition before that note -- almost like a glottal stop, or a stutter. 

In the violins, I feel like some of the notes are jumping back and forth between dynamics, like in one melodic line there will be 4 notes and they sound like they go p - mf - mp - f, but without any hairpins to sew together the changes. I know that there are only four dynamic layers (and probably not of the dynamics that I just listed), so I'm not even sure of how that happens. But the general feeling I get is that it sounds square.

These are just a few of the glaring ones to me, but I hate to say it: I'm not convinced by the moments in between, either. I don't know whether it's the tone, the shaping, the writing, or the scripting. I honestly don't know. I think the constraint of writing ONLY using the legato articulation is a notable one, but these are strings and that's definitely not unheard of.

I don't mean to sound overly harsh or to pick apart the first demo using v 0.99 of the library, those are just my impressions. I've literally loved EVERY orchestral library that Spitfire has put out to date, and I want to be just as blown away by Mural. It's just part of being the -- in my mind -- premier AAA sample developer; expectations are just so high. Not totally convinced just yet on Mural, but I hope to be at some point. :D


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

OK – Thanks for the feedback Jordan.

Andy.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Spitfire chaps - do you have a 'test piece' or pieces you get the orchestra to play when you're doing the recordings, which you can then try to emulate once the VI is in the tweaking stages? With the same orchestra, the same room, but samples vs real. I'd love to hear that sort of comparison if possible.

FWIW, it sounds pretty damn good to me. The 'weakest' bits, in terms of sounding fake, are the sudden ends of phrases at the end of crescendos. Not sure if it's to do with the releases/tails, or the attacks of those notes, or the uniformity of the playing being too mechanical at that point.

EDIT. forgot to mention it's a really nice demo also. Orchestral Tools and now Spitfire are coming out with some fantastically musical pieces for their demos.


----------



## muk

Some observations: you need to listen on good speakers. On my crappy computer speakers the demo does not sound good, very midi-ish. On my trusted headphones it's MUCH better. Maybe something with the mix is not ideal?
It's a very difficult piece to pull off with samples. Slow moving, long and expressive lines in all sections are a real stress test for sample libraries. And even more so if you try to do it with just one articulation (which you wouldn't do in any other situation then a demo piece).

That being said, I'm not entirely convinced by the sound of this demo. To me it sounds a bit static at times. Not sure whether it's because of the mock up (maybe some more swells and dynamics in general would improve it?) or because of all the instruments playing the same legato all the time.

It would be simple to improve the sound of this piece: use a greater variety of articulations. But that's not the point of this demo, of course. I think Andy has done a wonderful job under these restrictions.
All this taken into consideration, I'm pretty pleased how it sounds. In a tougher situation than you'll ever face (difficult piece for samples AND just one articulation) it still sounds pretty good.


----------



## jamwerks

Listened again to the demo. I'm hearing 98% very smooth legato transitions. There is some automation that could be fine tuned imo, sounds maybe a bit heavy handed here and there.

Lots of extreme highs going on in this piece, with not much vibrato, so maybe lacks in warmth (midi-sounding to some?). This piece might have needed the molto vibrato sustains which will come in Vol. II afaik.

Also sounds like the FF layers were being used constantly, which maybe don't match the music, and how a real orchestra might go about playing this.


----------



## Vik

muk @ 25.1.2014 said:


> On my crappy computer speakers the demo does not sound good, very midi-ish. On my trusted headphones it's MUCH better.


Don't forget that on crappy speakers/headphones, the instruments that suffer most the situation are strings including real/live recordings of string players. 

It would be interesting to hear some existing Sable/Albion demos using the Mural sounds instead (for all the instruments that are in Vol. 1).


----------



## TSU

I think that demo composition by Andy is really hard to perform with any strings library. But the legato transitions is not bad at all to me.

Of course I expected beautiful sound... but this is just amazing guys! Congratulations!
I've never heard such a gorgeous sound of symphonic-size strings in samples world before.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Hi Paul,
the library that ,to me, has an excellent legato is LASS.
I do not believe that it is due to added convolution on transitions though...

I even prefer CS2's legato over what I am hearing here.
But I am not saying CS2 would fare better in this specific piece by Andy.

I know you guys will do everything that you can to take care of this.
Maybe contracting a scripting wizard could help?
And all of your product line would benefit from an improved legato...

Thank you so much for all of your great work!


----------



## 667

This demo is indeed a legato torture test. I think it pulls it off well and just needed a lot of dynamics finessing (because real players would be doing a LOT on this piece). Bits do sound synthetic as a result but there are some parts that sound perfect too. I have high confidence that 1.1 will be excellent.


----------



## mk282

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Patrick de Caumette @ 25.1.2014 said:


> Maybe contracting a scripting wizard could help?



They already have a scripting wizard, you know. 


I hear absolutely nothing wrong with legato in the example posted. o/~


----------



## Synesthesia

Hmm.. Can't really compare to LASS as that was recorded dry.

I thought it would be fun to post what I think is a pretty incredible achievement by Andy -- using only leg patches with one single transition type. My bad.

To my ear it sounds fabulous. Obviously its a work in progress using our first iteration of the legato.

And obviously we are posting more demos along with my main walkthru from Monday onwards.

Our scripting is in great hands. The best in fact. He is indeed a wizard.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

nothing wrong with the legato to my hears but the releases surprised me in for being unatural - and I was not expecting this as their in its sharp contrast with the detailed sustains and swells and work of the bow.

The pp parts are amazing and the definition is stunning, lots of detail.

Composition is great in its constant evolution - don't know if it's an evolving harmonic figure, I mean if it's has a specifique name or if your compo derives from a specific figure but it works emotionnaly.

Waiting impatiently for the following demos 

edit : did'nt realize it's one single articulation - my bad,as it's written everywhere. Amazing work, makes me feel humble.


----------



## Andy B

Synesthesia @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Our scripting is in great hands. The best in fact. He is indeed a wizard.



Not just a wizard. Gandalf himself.


----------



## quantum7

I work with strings quite a bit, albeit with smaller ensembles, but personally I think some here are being a little to anal regarding the demo by Andy. Is it perfect? No.....and no sampled string demo I've ever heard has ever been, but for the most part I do not think that it sounds "MIDI" and I am also not hearing bad legato. I really think you guys should at least wait until we hear a few more demos before coming to that conclusion.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

+1 (to Quantum above)

The fact SF even attempts such an exposed demo with a single articulation speaks volumes. 

_-)


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

well, is that Blake Robinson? 
Anyways, I was thinking the same. LASS has the most natural legato patches ever made. It's been 4 years since it came out but no one has beat them yet. 
The only downside of LASS is that there's no fast legato patches or playable runs. Also, it lacks articulations. It can easily cover some sort of soundtracks but it's hard to make realistic classical music mockups with it.

The most idealistic string library for me would be: 

*Natural and expressive sound of SONiVOX Strings 
*Legato patches of LASS, Berlin Strings
*Various types of legato patches of 8Dio strings 
*Diverse articulations of Hollywood Strings
*Arrangement feature of Audio Impressions 70 DVZ strings / Brass
*Quality solo strings from Embertone libraries
*8 different microphone positions 
*Incredible texture / tone control 
*Additional tons of 'controllable' strings effects of all kinds (400GB of string effects)
*4TB of samples

If any company can deliver this, I can pay two grands for it.
It would be a bliss if all these can work together within a single library


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



kawaivpc1 @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> well, is that Blake Robinson?
> Anyways, I was thinking the same. LASS has the most natural legato patches ever made. It's been 4 years since it came out but no one has beat them yet.
> The only downside of LASS is that there's no fast legato patches or playable runs. Also, it lacks articulations. It can easily cover some sort of soundtracks but it's hard to make realistic classical music mockups with it.
> 
> The most idealistic string library for me would be:
> 
> Natural and expressive sound of SONiVOX Strings
> Legato patches of LASS, Berlin Strings
> Various types of legato patches of 8Dio strings
> diverse articulations of Hollywood Strings
> With additional tons of strings effects of all kinds
> 
> If any company can deliver this, I'd pay two grands.



Where does tone / texture feature in your list??


----------



## kawaivpc1

haha I'd include that too. 
This is going to be the best library in the world.


----------



## blougui

quantum7 @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> I work with strings quite a bit, albeit with smaller ensembles, but personally I think some here are being a little to anal regarding the demo by Andy. Is it perfect? No.....and no sampled string demo I've ever heard has ever been, but for the most part I do not think that it sounds "MIDI" and I am also not hearing bad legato. I really think you guys should at least wait until we hear a few more demos before coming to that conclusion.



I must say I agree with you with the anal...ogie :wink: and was surprised to read some disappointement here and there - like when the 1st HZ demos were out. I felt like we havent heard the same demo. I'm not a SF fanboy -though their global graphic approach really suits my tastes - as I don't own any SF lib - but planning to grab Mural. I can just say the release were... unatural but I did'nt realize it was a unique articulation. My bad and I'll edit my post. 
I'm not as a pro as 98% of the members, all I can say after listening to maaaaaany demos over the lasts years and months that this one impresses me a lot, especially the detail of the sound as ell as enjoying the compo.

- Erik


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Graham Keitch @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Where does tone / texture feature in your list??



Good point Graham. I would pay three grands for that. :mrgreen: 

When I listen to Andy's track I guess I am not really paying attention. I listen like a layman. Perhaps I don't know enough about legato transitions and need to listen out for more of that. No wait. I can't afford the psychiatric treatment I would then require.

I am positive these guys will improve, not just legato, but anything else they feel like over time. Re LASS. I wish I had it but the only issue that put me off was it sounds a bit brittle IMO. The tone of Spitfire cannot be questioned and it's the tone and texture that is more important for me personally. And besides, having Sable already I think this will make a good sound and divisi then comes into play and is made easier because of Spitfires recording and placement system among other things.


----------



## SeanM1960

quantum7 @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> I work with strings quite a bit, albeit with smaller ensembles, but personally I think some here are being a little to anal regarding the demo by Andy. Is it perfect? No.....and no sampled string demo I've ever heard has ever been, but for the most part I do not think that it sounds "MIDI" and I am also not hearing bad legato. I really think you guys should at least wait until we hear a few more demos before coming to that conclusion.



Agree 100 perc. People are being way too picky here. I hear nothing wrong with the legato whatsoever. It doesnt sound real - correct. But if you are looking for it to sound real, you are in the wrong end of the business.


----------



## kb123

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



kawaivpc1 @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> well, is that Blake Robinson?
> Anyways, I was thinking the same. LASS has the most natural legato patches ever made. It's been 4 years since it came out but no one has beat them yet.
> The only downside of LASS is that there's no fast legato patches or playable runs. Also, it lacks articulations. It can easily cover some sort of soundtracks but it's hard to make realistic classical music mockups with it.
> 
> The most idealistic string library for me would be:
> 
> Natural and expressive sound of SONiVOX Strings
> Legato patches of LASS, Berlin Strings
> Various types of legato patches of 8Dio strings
> diverse articulations of Hollywood Strings
> Arrangement feature of Audio Impressions 70 DVZ strings / Brass
> Quality solo strings from Embertone libraries
> With additional tons of strings effects of all kinds
> 
> If any company can deliver this, I can pay two grands for it.
> It would be a bliss if all these can work together within a single library



For those list of requirements, you better add at least 1 more zero to the price you would have to pay.

Lets also not forget that Mural is an ambient library with no added reverb whatsoever, its not even included on the instrument, I don't think you can compare it to similar price point libraries in that regard.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



kawaivpc1 @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Natural and expressive sound of SONiVOX Strings
> Legato patches of LASS, Berlin Strings
> Various types of legato patches of 8Dio strings
> diverse articulations of Hollywood Strings
> Arrangement feature of Audio Impressions 70 DVZ strings / Brass
> Quality solo strings from Embertone libraries
> With additional tons of strings effects of all kinds


Just for the record, Sable has about 2-3 times more articulations than HS. And most of us have seen the video for the Sable update, showing that Sable will have 6-7(?) kinds of legato, all in one patch, something I don't think anyone else has....


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



jamwerks @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> kawaivpc1 @ Sat Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natural and expressive sound of SONiVOX Strings
> Legato patches of LASS, Berlin Strings
> Various types of legato patches of 8Dio strings
> diverse articulations of Hollywood Strings
> Arrangement feature of Audio Impressions 70 DVZ strings / Brass
> Quality solo strings from Embertone libraries
> With additional tons of strings effects of all kinds
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, Sable has about 2-3 times more articulations than HS. And most of us have seen the video for the Sable update, showing that Sable will have 6-7(?) kinds of legato, all in one patch, something I don't think anyone else has....
Click to expand...




kb123 @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> kawaivpc1 @ Sat Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, is that Blake Robinson?
> Anyways, I was thinking the same. LASS has the most natural legato patches ever made. It's been 4 years since it came out but no one has beat them yet.
> The only downside of LASS is that there's no fast legato patches or playable runs. Also, it lacks articulations. It can easily cover some sort of soundtracks but it's hard to make realistic classical music mockups with it.
> 
> The most idealistic string library for me would be:
> 
> Natural and expressive sound of SONiVOX Strings
> Legato patches of LASS, Berlin Strings
> Various types of legato patches of 8Dio strings
> diverse articulations of Hollywood Strings
> Arrangement feature of Audio Impressions 70 DVZ strings / Brass
> Quality solo strings from Embertone libraries
> With additional tons of strings effects of all kinds
> 
> If any company can deliver this, I can pay two grands for it.
> It would be a bliss if all these can work together within a single library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those list of requirements, you better add at least 1 more zero to the price you would have to pay.
> 
> Lets also not forget that Mural is an ambient library with no added reverb whatsoever, its not even included on the instrument, I don't think you can compare it to similar price point libraries in that regard.
Click to expand...


Agreed on both!


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



kawaivpc1 @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> well, is that Blake Robinson?
> Anyways, I was thinking the same. LASS has the most natural legato patches ever made. It's been 4 years since it came out but no one has beat them yet.
> The only downside of LASS is that there's no fast legato patches or playable runs. Also, it lacks articulations. It can easily cover some sort of soundtracks but it's hard to make realistic classical music mockups with it.
> 
> The most idealistic string library for me would be:
> 
> *Natural and expressive sound of SONiVOX Strings
> *Legato patches of LASS, Berlin Strings
> *Various types of legato patches of 8Dio strings
> *Diverse articulations of Hollywood Strings
> *Arrangement feature of Audio Impressions 70 DVZ strings / Brass
> *Quality solo strings from Embertone libraries
> *8 different microphone positions
> *Incredible texture / tone control
> *Additional tons of 'controllable' strings effects of all kinds (400GB of string effects)
> *4TB of samples
> 
> If any company can deliver this, I can pay two grands for it.
> It would be a bliss if all these can work together within a single library



Personnaly, what I'm looking for are the tone and the ease of use.


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

I disagree about the legato sounding weird.

The only thing strange to me IMO, is just the piece it's self. It's a little bit all over the place in terms of phrasing and notation. 

However, the tone is really nice. Most important thing for me is tone and hoping that devs don't add in too many artifacts, such as reverbs for the tails. Fake 2nd violins. Too much EQ and compression. Built in layering to thicken samples. You get it.

It's really important for the samples to breath and keep as much of the original air in the recordings as possible. Too much fiddling with the samples would just minimize this.

Samples are also never going to sound real (live recording) and I think too many people are expecting this to happen.

I wonder how many composers here actually want to do realistic string mockups. From my perspective, there are not that many. Most here to me are doing trailer music/orchestral/hybrid, so unless the strings are playing on there own, then the legato in this demo is perfect for all that.


----------



## Vik

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Dan Mott @ 26.1.2014 said:


> Most important thing for me is tone and hoping that devs don't add in too many artifacts, such as reverbs for the tails. Fake 2nd violins. Too much EQ and compression.


I agree, it's good that the original samples sound un-altered (of course - as long as gingered legato sound like fingered legato etc). I listened to that Mural demo again, with and without some extra (2.2 sec Hall) reverb, some EQ (which lowered the cello a bit) and even some compression. _With_ these effects, the result sounded more like an actual recording of an orchestra. But it could be wrong to ship the samples like that. IMO it would be great of demos would be posted with and without effects. 

There's a natural compression effect happening when placing the microphones away from the source. When using close mics, that natural compression is reduced, and dynamics are exaggerated. So anything recorded closer to the orchestra than than where the audience sits in a concert hall, will sound less compressed than the natural, acoustic sound of the orchestra (as it sounds for the audience). 

I tried the same effects with the Berlin Strings (Ravel) track which somebody had posted on Soundcloud, a private BS demo which also got comments about sounding MIDI-like, and some compression and reverb improved that as well.


----------



## Dr.Quest

To me, Spitfire is THE string sound. The first time I heard Albion II that was it. Mural is that defined. I don't hear anything in the legato demo that cannot be finessed. I love the sound. I guess that makes me a fanboy. It sounds alive to me. Berlin Strings sound great but somehow flat. I would def buy Mural just from this last demo. I can't wait for more!
That's just me, of course. Not trying to flame anything. I just like Spitfire.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

man some of the comments on this page are brutal. This has been the case for all string libraries recently released. Users or potential buyers start complaining almost immediately after the release of a demo, most could not write as well if their lives depended on it yet they feel they will get a better result if somehow the legato per example was just this much better. 

I've got news for most of you ...it won't, the problems with almost all libraries is the users themselves, one could make great work with libraries put out 10 yrs ago if you knew what you were doing. There are a wealth of options out there and not one lib does everything perfectly because there are different room sizes , string sizes and a host of other things. Instead of hunting for flaws I suggest you look for the sound of inspiration when listening to demos, if you can find that then you really have something you can look forward to.

Done ranting and sorry SF for diverting the thread, demos are excellent.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Craig Sharmat @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> man some of the comments on this page are brutal. This has been the case for all string libraries recently released. Users or potential buyers start complaining almost immediately after the release of a demo, most could not write as well if their lives depended on it yet they feel they will get a better result if somehow the legato per example was just this much better.
> 
> I've got news for most of you ...it won't, the problems with almost all libraries is the users themselves, one could make great work with libraries put out 10 yrs ago if you knew what you were doing. There are a wealth of options out there and not one lib does everything perfectly because there are different room sizes , string sizes and a host of other things. Instead of hunting for flaws I suggest you look for the sound of inspiration when listening to demos, if you can find that then you really have something you can look forward to.
> 
> Done ranting and sorry SF for diverting the thread, demos are excellent.



+1

Sometimes I can only shake my head .... .


----------



## Dr.Quest

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Craig Sharmat @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> man some of the comments on this page are brutal. This has been the case for all string libraries recently released. Users or potential buyers start complaining almost immediately after the release of a demo, most could not write as well if their lives depended on it yet they feel they will get a better result if somehow the legato per example was just this much better.
> 
> I've got news for most of you ...it won't, the problems with almost all libraries is the users themselves, one could make great work with libraries put out 10 yrs ago if you knew what you were doing. There are a wealth of options out there and not one lib does everything perfectly because there are different room sizes , string sizes and a host of other things. Instead of hunting for flaws I suggest you look for the sound of inspiration when listening to demos, if you can find that then you really have something you can look forward to.
> 
> Done ranting and sorry SF for diverting the thread, demos are excellent.



Yes, a voice of reason! This is what I feel. Thanks for this.
J.


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Deleted


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Craig, sorry but I disagree.

With a thinking such as yours, no progress will be made from this point on.
There is always room for improvement in the world of virtual instruments.
I understand after Paul's last post that the challenge lays with the fact that those strings' greatest strength (the beautiful sound of the AIR studio) is also what causes the legato to be a challenge.

It may not be tomorrow, but I can promise you one thing: despite your prediction, we will see improvements in all aspect of virtual orchestral instruments.
And no matter what you say, we are still very much limited in what a virtual instrument can do.

ps: nobody here criticized Andy's fine writing..


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Patrick,

What a short sighted comment,

To think a comment like mine would stop progress in sampling...really???

Also Andy's piece was criticized by Don which I can only shake my head at.

I think Don's other comments were fairly spot on in his earlier posts.

Don,

Many of your other comments show a lack of history here and some general music knowledge in general. I rarely comment on libraries in general and never if I don't like something. If I do comment I like something then I do, but if you check it does not happen much as I try to keep a level approach.


----------



## Dr.Quest

Somehow, I think progress will continue just fine. Spitfire, Orchestral Tools, Project Sam are going to just keep getting better . Why would they not?
J


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

SF Team,

I know you have mentioned in previous posts that the demo features the one legato type but in Vol 1 will we be getting the standard Legato styles of Bowed, Fingered, and Portamento with the use of velocity switching that is in Sable? I can understand the difficulties of this with such a large section and getting the right sound as Portmento is not an essential articulation. I am just curious what flexibility the legato has other than legato speed in Vol 1. I got slightly excited about the new scripting you are doing with Sable in respect to all the Legato styles and getting a playable all-in-one patch. What are your thoughts on this with Mural?

The demo sounds amazing for a work-in-progress. I can't wait to hear more this week and then again on my computer come February. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## KingIdiot

How do I block these announcement threads from ever showing up when I log in?

I really want them to disappear from my RSS feed.

it makes me think everyone here is fucking batshit. (har har sarcasm funny... teehee sarcasm font)

when we all know I'm the only one who is. (har har teehee truth font)

BTW I'm being honest, is there a way?... and just so people don't think I'm not adding to the discussion...

I find the demos disappointing. But they are disclaimed as not really the correct use of the library, so I guess they are allowed to be? I dunno how all this works here anymore. Am I supposed to disclaim that I don't care too?


----------



## wesbender

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

I thought the demo had some lovely moments that the samples captured quite beautifully. Sure, there were some questionable moments for me, but I think it's rather pointless to form strong opinions on the library at this point (that's what the walkthrough is for).

I do appreciate how Andy's demos are rather merciless for (any) samples. Spitfire could easily throw up a lush, swelling demo of block chords which would likely induce a more positive reaction, but I like the fact that their first demo shows the library working its ass off on a piece that would be torture for any samples.




The Darris @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> I know you have mentioned in previous posts that the demo features the one legato type but in Vol 1 will we be getting the standard Legato styles of Bowed, Fingered, and Portamento with the use of velocity switching that is in Sable? I can understand the difficulties of this with such a large section and getting the right sound as Portmento is not an essential articulation. I am just curious what flexibility the legato has other than legato speed in Vol 1. I got slightly excited about the new scripting you are doing with Sable in respect to all the Legato styles and getting a playable all-in-one patch. What are your thoughts on this with Mural?



I may be wrong, but from what I've gathered, it seems as if Vol. 1 will have one legato type - fingered; the other types will be in Vol. 2. 

Also, I noticed the 'intensity' slider on the interface screenshot seems to control legato volume (I think, could be totally wrong there). If so, that'd be a very welcome addition and I hope Sable gets the same treatment. Few things are more annoying than random legato transitions sticking out too much with no way to tame them (no 'legato' library seems to be immune from transition inconsistency, so the more control we have, the better).




KingIdiot @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> it makes me think everyone here is fucking batshit.



Well, we are composers. I've tried many times to un-batshit myself, but I'm afraid it just comes with the territory.


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

the sound of the demo is beautiful and i have no problem with the legatos at all.
and it really sounds like the big brother of sable.

the midi-ish elements in that demo would come through in every library i know. well... it is midi. and andys great composition is a real challenge for mockups (no pads, no slooow legatos, no other instruments to cover and no tchaka-tchaka-spiccatos). 
what i really like is the transparence in that very polyphonic arrangement. for my taste there could be more dynamic flow over phrases - i think it could glue the notes and bring out the musical motives and make the endings more natural... a very detailed and time consuming work. 

but i'm always happy to here demos like that instead of sample conform trailer stuff.


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Saxer @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> the sound of the demo is beautiful and i have no problem with the legatos at all.
> and it really sounds like the big brother of sable.
> 
> the midi-ish elements in that demo would come through in every library i know. well... it is midi. and andys great composition is a real challenge for mockups (no pads, no slooow legatos, no other instruments to cover and no tchaka-tchaka-spiccatos).
> what i really like is the transparence in that very polyphonic arrangement. for my taste there could be more dynamic flow over phrases - i think it could glue the notes and bring out the musical motives and make the endings more natural... a very detailed and time consuming work.
> 
> but i'm always happy to here demos like that instead of sample conform trailer stuff.


+1
It sounds good to me..there are some cello or bass dynamic transitions that could be smoother as well but the library sound fantastic


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Saxer @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> Andys great composition is a real challenge for mockups (no pads, no slooow legatos, no other instruments to cover and no tchaka-tchaka-spiccatos).
> .../...
> 
> but i'm always happy to here demos like that instead of sample conform trailer stuff.



Going the Gunther way, here, with a big + 1


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

haha, no, nothing against trailer stuff. but that's what all sample libraries can do very well. the difficult parts (for samples) are much more interesting in demos of new libraries.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



Saxer @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> haha, no, nothing against trailer stuff. but that's what all sample libraries can do very well. the difficult parts (for samples) are much more interesting in demos of new libraries.



I do agree with that.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

I guess the "brutal" words in his thread might be the "midi'sh" part.
Especially when you write to a team that worked countless hours with la crème de la crème in one the top best recording hall for a crazy amount of £.
Why not ? But yes, brutal, considered that Andy went naked here - no other instruments involved. 

As far as "progress" is concerned, I would imagine detailed bug reports and tech solutions/proposals like "a button doing this here might be of great help", for instance being ways to improve a product and pushing it along the way of progress, but not opinions based on "sounds Midi to me because of this and that" - I'm not a dev though, may be it could be part of the progress path despite I doubt it.

- Erik


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

What I admire about SF demos is they never try and hide anything. Even the videos are just bare.

Your hear a lot of demos where everything gets covered up with loud brass, horns ect. I've even heard a demo where the the woodwinds, I mean the friggin woodwinds, were actually louder than the strings that were the main source of the demonstration.

When you become an early adopter of any library and take advantage of the discount, you are basically making a bet. I don't buy into all this investment thing. It's a bet. It's not like you're dealing with a DOW or FTSE listed company.
I'm much more inclined to make a bet on some sample companies than others from past experience. SF make a lot of advances and masses of updates. 
So if sample companies were a horse race, SF would be one of the betting favourites.

In terms of Andy's writing. I don't know Andy personally at all. But to come out with the comment that it could be construed as a little bit all over the pace is fine, but if I was making that comment, I would certainly not want go head to head with him in a composition contest at a later date.

Looking forward to the video. Monday?


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

And a lot of people actually don't really need string libraries. They think they do but they don't. They would be better off, and sound a lot better, using a synthesizer.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



adriancook @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> And a lot of people actually don't really need string libraries. They think they do bit they don't. They would be better off, and sound a lot better, using a synthesizer.



And that's my case 8) But I'll treat myself with one, just for the fun of it.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



blougui @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> Saxer @ Sun Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andys great composition is a real challenge for mockups (no pads, no slooow legatos, no other instruments to cover and no tchaka-tchaka-spiccatos).
> .../...
> 
> but i'm always happy to here demos like that instead of sample conform trailer stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going the Gunther way, here, with a big + 1
Click to expand...




Saxer @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> haha, no, nothing against trailer stuff. but that's what all sample libraries can do very well. the difficult parts (for samples) are much more interesting in demos of new libraries.



I think blougui was talking about my "+1" ... .

BTW: Gunther has nothing against well composed and produced trailer stuff.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



blougui @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> adriancook @ Sun Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a lot of people actually don't really need string libraries. They think they do bit they don't. They would be better off, and sound a lot better, using a synthesizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's my case 8) But I'll treat myself with one, just for the fun of it.
Click to expand...


Yes you should. I have one but I've forgotten how to switch it on.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



adriancook @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> And a lot of people actually don't really need string libraries. They think they do but they don't. They would be better off, and sound a lot better, using a synthesizer.



Fiddle sticks - you've just made me choke on my coffee!! _-) o=? o=?


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



adriancook @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> blougui @ Sun Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adriancook @ Sun Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a lot of people actually don't really need string libraries. They think they do bit they don't. They would be better off, and sound a lot better, using a synthesizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's my case 8) But I'll treat myself with one, just for the fun of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you should. I have one but I've forgotten how to switch it on.
Click to expand...


I of course was talking about treating myself with a useless string lib :mrgreen: 

@Gunther : yes, I was talking about your + 1


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



blougui @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> And that's my case 8) But I'll treat myself with one, just for the fun of it.



Yes you should. I have one but I've forgotten how to switch it on.[/quote]

I of course was talking about treating myself with a useless string lib :mrgreen: 

[/quote]

Are you sure you wouldn't rather have a synthesiser? :| 

How's Val doing? What a gal she is. That nasty old President. :twisted:


----------



## valexnerfarious

This place is starting to sound like the Andy Sneap forum.... have noticed this has been going on for a few months now,companies posting demos and clips of new libraries to have alot of people just bitch about what they feel it cant do...if you dont like it dont buy it...dont discourage everyone else and knock others from buying it...it just seems a lil high schoolish behavior.


----------



## Graham Keitch

valexnerfarious @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> This place is starting to sound like the Andy Sneap forum.... have noticed this has been going on for a few months now,companies posting demos and clips of new libraries to have alot of people just bitch about what they feel it cant do...if you dont like it dont buy it...dont discourage everyone else and knock others from buying it...it just seems a lil high schoolish behavior.



That's why a few of us are just having a bit of fun! This thread has largely remained constructive and if you were to go through it all and allocate points for and against, I think the score will come out overwhelmingly in support of Spitfire as a developer we trust and respect. 

I agree whole heartedly. If you don't like or trust the product / developer - don't buy. 

However, in this instance, I'm very much looking forward to Mural and other releases in this series (and I will be buying as soon as they are available) :D 

Graham


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Yeah, Andy's writing is really lovely. Inspiring, even.

As far as evaluating the merits of the library based on this demo: I think the sound of the strings in the hall is really beautiful, and very much what I am looking for in a string orchestra. I could see it working perfectly in a context like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkQbzZgwfl0

Which is, of course, one of my fondest dreams for a string lib. :D


----------



## Graham Keitch

Ian Dorsch @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> Yeah, Andy's writing is really lovely. Inspiring, even.
> 
> As far as evaluating the merits of the library based on this demo: I think the sound of the strings in the hall is really beautiful, and very much what I am looking for in a string orchestra. I could see it working perfectly in a context like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkQbzZgwfl0
> 
> Which is, of course, one of my fondest dreams for a string lib. :D



Love this piece Ian - and I think Sable would make a good job of it. I too hope Mural will take us even closer, especially for the passages when the string orchestra really gets going in the Finzi.

Just listening to the closing bars right now - and about to rewind to the beginning. o/~ 

Graham


----------



## ryans

Great writing in that demo wow... 

Ryan


----------



## Stephen Baysted

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Sounds fab chaps (as usual). Just remember, I'll be needing another case of real ale like the last time I ordered one of your bespoke string libraries. Actually, I'd prefer vino (and indeed Rhone red ideal), but at least the father in law was happy. 

What the ... you mean to say that Mural is a public library?? Damn. :mrgreen:


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*



adriancook @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> blougui @ Sun Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's my case 8) But I'll treat myself with one, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you should. I have one but I've forgotten how to switch it on.
Click to expand...


I of course was talking about treating myself with a useless string lib :mrgreen: 

[/quote]

Are you sure you wouldn't rather have a synthesiser? :| 

How's Val doing? What a gal she is. That nasty old President. :twisted:[/quote]

But I've got a synth allready - Omnisphere ? And a wonderful MacBeth M3X - I've sold my Omega 8 a few years ago. so it'll be strings-for-fun. British crème de la crème at my fingertips ? Who could resist that, sincerely ? Playing long sustained pads :twisted: 
Val, well, you've had me checked on the web to be sure she's allright. I was preoccupied as you can see


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 FULL legato demo mp3!*

Hi everyone,

I've done a quick (ish) look at some of the arts in Mural.

Enjoy!

Paul


----------



## davidgary73

Thanks Paul. Been waiting for this the whole day. 

Watching it now..woohoo.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Just using latest Alpha, OMG OMG OMG OMG!!

Using it on a space thing, and it's the best lib I've ever used for strings and that includes Sonic Implants!


----------



## jamwerks

Awesome sound and awesome features. Can't wait!


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Sounds terrific!

Could you give a more technical description of what the Intensity slides does? I didn't quite understand what it is doing. Does it on-the-fly modify sample offset for the sustains? Or the legato intervals? Or change the interval volume?


----------



## muk

Sounds wonderful! Close and tree mic together has me absolutely excited, it's such a fabulous, not too big sound.
The leader mic is very interesting too. From this walkthrough it seems as if it could work as a solo string library :o


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*



Enyak @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> Sounds terrific!
> 
> Could you give a more technical description of what the Intensity slides does? I didn't quite understand what it is doing. Does it on-the-fly modify sample offset for the sustains? Or the legato intervals? Or change the interval volume?



Hi Enyak,

Intensity is specifically for the intervals at the moment and it gives the option of sonically pulling back (but not a volume change) from the natural interval sound which sometimes can be too intense for every situation. It doesn't affect the start position of the interval which is still controlled by the speed slider.

Hope that helps.

Andy.


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

I suppose when I listen to walkthroughs, mock ups and demos, although 'realness' is one of things one tries to assess, of more interest is the question 'does this library convey the intended emotional message of the music?'

From what we have heard so far, this library may really have that quality about it.

Looking forward to hearing more. If it could convey the ardent beauty of a piece like Sibelius' Andante Festivo I will be delighted 

(Am I the only one who gets reduced to a blubbering mess every time that piece is heard?)


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

@Andy B
So... kinda like... interval dynamics compression? 

That actually sounds like a very useful concept when you specifically want a transition to not draw too much attention to itself.

The video also said that you can use the Intensity in tandem with the velocity further modifying the legato transition. Does that work on the same input or does it control another component? Thanks!


----------



## Bernard Duc

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

>8o >8o >8o 

Enough said


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Kickin' ass. Sounds really nice!

My one quibble would be that I'd prefer to have the legato articulations all in v1 (bow change, fingered, port & runs) at the expense of some of the lesser-used articulartions, like col legno and Bartok pizz. I can't wait to get it but there's a slight fear that once I've got V1 I'll have to pay another £700 just to finish off the legato. I know the other volumes will have loads of other stuff besides, but the legato stuff is what everyone will be after.

I'd be interested to see what happened if you listed all the articulations across the three volumes to see what the most popular ones were. I suspect the legato articulations, spiccato and pizz would be at the top.

But quibbles aside, it all sounds brilliant. Kudos to the Spitfire team for doing such a great job on the recording/scripting. Shorts sound inspiring - big time. And the mic control is brilliant - the section leader mic gives this thing so much flexibility in terms of perceived section size, which is a huge plus for me.

Can't wait for release!


----------



## aaronnt1

Sounding very nice, love those flautandos and celli harmonics! A few questions:

1) How many vibrato settings are there / will there be? (not including non-vib!)

2) On the vid, I heard the 2nd violins play a top D but the keyboard blacks out after top C#, so what's the highest note for the violins? 

3) I feel bad for asking  but the con sords and flautandos are 'real' ones, not simulated right? They do sound real.

Thanks, can' t wait for a more in depth look.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

OK chaps.... we simulate NOTHING, never ever!!! We don't put fake IR reverbs on transitions, or on release triggers (many many many do). The con sord is ABSOLUTELY the real thing. We don't pan the instruments, we place them where they would be on the day.... This is why BML just locks together with the welcome tuning rubs you get with Harmonics, the frisky sul ponts and nervous flautando.

We're actually thinking of have a "no additives" stamp on our wares with an invite for other Devs to use.... an organic standard!

With the previous post re. legatos, they are the most expensive thing for us to do, like 4 times more in production and post prod costs. So a turnkey full 60 piece string orchestra, Air Studios, two PT rigs, tape machine, lots of tape = what we believe to be an essential collection of samples based on what Paul and I have been using with our bespokes for nearly a decade.... and most importantly at an affordable price!


----------



## Stiltzkin

That sounds absolutely perfect guys!

Amazing job I've never been so excited for a library!

My money is ready...


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*



british_bpm @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> With the previous post re. legatos, they are the most expensive thing for us to do, like 4 times more in production and post prod costs. So a turnkey full 60 piece string orchestra, Air Studios, two PT rigs, tape machine, lots of tape = what we believe to be an essential collection of samples based on what Paul and I have been using with our bespokes for nearly a decade.... and most importantly at an affordable price!



100% organic British. Nice!

And the explanation re. legatos makes perfect sense. Just listened again to the video - those flautandos are awesome too. In fact everything is.

Are you releasing this next week?


----------



## 667

Just when I had convinced myself I didn't need any more strings libs damn that vid sold me (celli spiccato so nice!) The balance of the hall is just right-- the bloom for size / number of players is really nice, I think the many years experience SF has recording samples there has indeed paid off.

Good isolation on the leader mic too.

Release and other sliders nice.

I could livetweet this whole vid LOL


----------



## SeanM1960

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Good stuff Christian

Not sure if this is the right question for here, but I am going to ask anyway.

Which mic combos would normally be used in the typical film score? Surely it varies from score to score, and composer to composer, but what combo is the most widely used by the AIR engineers?


----------



## quantum7

I watching the video right now- sounding great so far. Spitfire is hands-down the absolute King of the fat low strings. >8o 

*PAUL*- In the future, though, could you bring the volume up for the instruments, or your voice down just a bit? I just find your voice a bit loud in comparison to the music.....although I must say that you have a great voice.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*



british_bpm @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> We're actually thinking of have a "no additives" stamp on our wares with an invite for other Devs to use.... an organic standard!



What a cool idea! As for the food: It should be written on the packaging, what's inside the packaging!

And the sound of the lib is so awesome! o/~


----------



## JE Martinsen

This sounds absolutely amazing! 

Saving up for the release.. This may have been asked before, but will you offer a voucher to use on Mural Vol 2 for the early birds?

Congratulations guys! o-[][]-o


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Thanks for the feedback so far!

Answering questions in reverse order:

JE -- no not for this release, the costs were frankly terrifying. Producing libraries of Mural's quality is very expensive!! 

Quantum7 -- ok point noted! will turn me down on the next one.

Sean1960 -- interesting question -- I'll come back to you once I've asked Jake. I suspect the answer will be.. mainly Tree+Outriggers, the (very) occasional spot, and amb added to taste -- but the combo of A+O is great as well, slightly wider, and of course you can get creative with the additional mics as well. But -- I'll get feedback from Jake, as he really knows this best!

Aaronnt1 -- in Vol 1 you have a smooth xfade from nonvib to vib, and then Vol 2 will add in molto vib. Violins range is G2 to C#6 where C3 is mid C, I'll post full ranges tomorrow. Obv thats not the case for Harmonics, Col Legno where the art is limited by its nature. And yes -- as Christian said -- fully organic!!

I think thats everything!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Those shorts sound amazing, I love that natural, authentic sound. Other libraries go for the more aggressive/processed spiccatos but the Spitfire stuff just sounds so real.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

I think I'm right in saying you can use a voucher for Mural Vol 1. 

I'll get this when it's released not just because it sounds good. It's the idea of mixing in Sable for whatever reason. Certainly for a kind of divisi.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Hi Paul,

Thanks for the _MURAL 1_ Walkthrough video. 

Sounding Very, Very... Beautiful o/~ o/~ o/~ 

All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## danielcartisano

I'd love to hear this mixed with Sable!

Great work again guys, sounds amazing


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*



adriancook @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> It's the idea of mixing in Sable for whatever reason. Certainly for a kind of divisi.




+1


----------



## esencia

Everything sounds so real an amazing... It a BIGger sable... that is! wow

But.... will it includes also more epic articulations like in Albion III.. more bigger shorts, marcatto, spicatto...?

what are the kind of articulations that will be included in Mural 2?

in your opinion what kind of overlap will have Mural articulations with string Albion series?


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

You guys do realize that you've created the definitive string library here don't you?. I can't imagine anyone not buying these, and from here on out, all the demos and mock-ups around will have London players from Air studios!

Working with string samples just got a whole lot more exciting!


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Molto Vibs in Volume 2? Sold!!!

While it's a no brainer for me in regard to purchasing Volume 1, will the purchasers of volume 2 have to buy volume 1 also a la Sable?

Dave


----------



## Ed

Holy craaaaaapp the consords in the violins especially.


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk

Sounds great guys!


----------



## germancomponist

Ed @ Mon Jan 27 said:


> Holy craaaaaapp the consords in the violins especially.



YES! The best I've heard of a string library!


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

By the way. How big is the library?


----------



## germancomponist

The size in gigabytes tells nothing about the quality.

But yes, you must know whether you might have to buy a new drive.


----------



## jleckie

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Well - now that we know what Mural IS we also know what it is NOT!:

"It is not an epic dirgy sludge of trailer-making strings." :lol:


----------



## Dan Mott

Sounds good so far.

However. Don't forget about those poor and often neglected violas. I'd love to hear them naked too, sometime.


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*



germancomponist @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> The size in gigabytes tells nothing about the quality.



Actually, that's not completely true. If talking about the tone/timbre of the instruments - sure. But there is something to be said for the overall quality (playability, sound, realism, etc) being better - at least potentially - when the lib is larger.



germancomponist @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> But yes, you must know whether you might have to buy a new drive.



I actually just did that today 



jleckie @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Well - now that we know what Mural IS we also know what it is NOT!:
> 
> "It is not an epic dirgy sludge of trailer-making strings." :lol:



Oh, trust me - the strings _ will _be used for just that purpose! :D


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

I don't own Sable, but this may be a catalyst for buying it. I'd really love to hear a passage of a few single Mural violin notes, followed (as part of the same phrase) by Sable playing some stacked chords. I am hopeful that the difference when going from to the next will be minimal, and that Sable will serve as Mural's divisi.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Incredibly beautiful, congrats guys!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Sublime.


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

So I was definitely not planning on another string library - but this sounds just incredible - sold : )




Ryan


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Hi all,

So the main mics is 33.5GB in ncw compressed format, from just under 70GB of WAV content.

On the mixes -- Jake said:

"Generally for the strings it's the
Tree
Outs
Amb
Close or alt close

Every session is a different mix of them, but I choose different Mics in different combos depending on the project and what it's blending with."

But also -- thats what the Jake Jackson stereo mixes are for! :D

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi everyone -- 

We are delighted to announce that you'll be able to get your hands on this beauty..

TOMORROW!

Keep an eye on the website and on this thread and we'll tell the you the exact time we will release -- just doing final download tests today.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

Tomorrow????????????????????????????????

GREAT!!!!


----------



## dhlkid

germancomponist @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> The size in gigabytes tells nothing about the quality.
> 
> But yes, you must know whether you might have to buy a new drive.



I only concern if I need to buy a bigger and faster HD or not, lol!!!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

=o _-) /\~O _-) =o


----------



## kfirpr

Synesthesia @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Hi everyone --
> 
> We are delighted to announce that you'll be able to get your hands on this beauty..
> 
> TOMORROW!
> 
> Keep an eye on the website and on this thread and we'll tell the you the exact time we will release -- just doing final download tests today.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul 
Just a quick question, we can purchase with prior 25% discount code on top on the £339?


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

Hot pot of coffee!! >8o


----------



## Synesthesia

kfirpr @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Synesthesia @ Tue Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone --
> 
> We are delighted to announce that you'll be able to get your hands on this beauty..
> 
> TOMORROW!
> 
> Keep an eye on the website and on this thread and we'll tell the you the exact time we will release -- just doing final download tests today.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul
> Just a quick question, we can purchase with prior 25% discount code on top on the £339?
Click to expand...


Yes indeed.

You will get the opening discount of 15% anyway if you buy during the initial promo period -- PLUS you can use your 25% voucher!


----------



## feck

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

More great sounding stuff guys....my wallet hates you but my ears love you.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Synesthesia @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Hi everyone --
> 
> We are delighted to announce that you'll be able to get your hands on this beauty..
> 
> TOMORROW!
> 
> Keep an eye on the website and on this thread and we'll tell the you the exact time we will release -- just doing final download tests today.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Wow- that was a surprise! I must admit I have been so busy the past few days I haven't had the chance to really listen properly to the walkthrough but nevertheless this is awesome and I am sure I will have to get this! 8)


----------



## aaronnt1

Ohh exciting! Spitfire guys, could you please at some point before the opening discount finishes, let us know a more comprehensive list of what other articulations we are likely to see in volume 2. Since it looks like Volume 2 is pretty much required for a complete string library, I'd like to know now whether to go ahead and invest in volume 1.

Will basses get con sords and will violas get tremolandos for instance?

Is there likely to be a volume 3 too, or will the two volumes see the Mural package completed?

Thanks.


----------



## timtom

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

Hi Paul

In your walkthrough Video you are using an IPad to Control the Volumens of the different
Mic Setups. 

What kind of software are you using for this?

Btw, congratulations on Mural. Truly an amazing library and I guess your servers will burn when the orders start :D 

Best

Thomas


----------



## aaronnt1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*



Synesthesia @ Mon 27 Jan said:


> Violins range is G2 to C#6 where C3 is mid C, I'll post full ranges tomorrow.



There's a definite D6 in the video, listen around the 15m25s mark - not complaining mind :mrgreen:


----------



## british_bpm

aaronnt1 @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Ohh exciting! Spitfire guys, could you please at some point before the opening discount finishes, let us know a more comprehensive list of what other articulations we are likely to see in volume 2. Since it looks like Volume 2 is pretty much required for a complete string library, I'd like to know now whether to go ahead and invest in volume 1.
> 
> Will basses get con sords and will violas get tremolandos for instance?
> 
> Is there likely to be a volume 3 too, or will the two volumes see the Mural package completed?
> 
> Thanks.



We're still putting together our patch lists for volume 2 & 3. I'm certain viola trems will feature in vol 2. Not sure about bass con sord, I would consider that to be more a volume 3 or 4.... very rare request. Our bass principal said that in order to make an audible difference for a section of that size the mute would have to be a foot wide!

Thanks for words of encouragement chaps.... We nearly did this years ago but felt in order to create a new gold standard, that we needed to get some sample hours under our belt... This is our 8th string library, it's not only us but everyone involved who knows what is needed, from the players to our engineer, editors and technicians. Using the Japanese concept of Kaizen we've honed the best signal path your money can buy and the way it is used...

So 'citing!


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Woohoo..out tomorrow. Congrats Paul and Christian. 

May buy this but i do look forward to the full walkthrough before making my decision  



aaronnt1 @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Synesthesia @ Mon 27 Jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violins range is G2 to C#6 where C3 is mid C, I'll post full ranges tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a definite D6 in the video, listen around the 15m25s mark - not complaining mind :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Yup..D6 it is but it was the Violin 2. Violin 1 is not playing the D6 note..hmmm..


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

Yeah, basses rarely play with mutes, even when all the other strings are. So not essential imo. Glad to hear you guys are already talking about doing a Vol. III.

How about organizing an official "what arts do we want in Vol. II & Vol. III, thread?


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

Sorry, how many gigs is it?


----------



## Ryan

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



adriancook @ 28/1/2014 said:


> Sorry, how many gigs is it?



dude.... You know that "Goto page Previous" button? 



> So the main mics is 33.5GB in ncw compressed format, from just under 70GB of WAV content.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



adriancook @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Sorry, how many gigs is it?



On the previous page:



Synesthesia @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> So the main mics is 33.5GB in ncw compressed format, from just under 70GB of WAV content.



Strings sound lovely - I'm all stringed out at the moment, but really does sound good.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



Ryan @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> adriancook @ 28/1/2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, how many gigs is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude.... You know that "Goto page Previous" button?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the main mics is 33.5GB in ncw compressed format, from just under 70GB of WAV content.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow! 33 gbs. That's quite a lot isn't it.

And btw Ryan. Did you just call me dude? :twisted: :D


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

I find the inclusion of "only" one legato type in Vol 1 to be completely sensible considering the budget and price and the explanation about the "missing" Con Sordino CB makes sense too. No qualms there. I understand there is some conomic arts balancing that is guided and has to consider the economics of development costs and being able to package product volumes that are attractive on their own.

The lack of Va tremolo is puzzling though. Maybe my lack of orchestration experience is shining through here, but I see no reason not to employ Va tremolos in your standard cue. It seems like Vol1 is just this single hair removed from being complete in its own right.

That being said, I don't mind talk about possible future volumes 3 and even 4. To me that only makes the library more attractive if I know there will be more (paid) content and scope.
My only wish with those future volumes is to not dive into all too exotic arts but instead strenghten and "fatten up" those arts already represented in the basic arts. That means more choices in these dimensions:
- vibrato (molto vib) and vibrato "developments" (novib -> vib transition)
- dynamics (dynamic transitions ala p -> mf)
- alternate lengths (0.5, 1.5, etc)

Historically transition elements like this are not something Spitfire has employed and I can see several reasons why this would be the case. However I'd really like Mural to be even more extensive in these dimensions in the future.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



adriancook @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Ryan @ Tue Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adriancook @ 28/1/2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, how many gigs is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude.... You know that "Goto page Previous" button?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the main mics is 33.5GB in ncw compressed format, from just under 70GB of WAV content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! 33 gbs. That's quite a lot isn't it.
> 
> And btw Ryan. Did you just call me dude? :twisted: :D
Click to expand...


Sorry for this dummie question :
What are main mics exactly ? I mean, are those 33 gbs the real & complete download or just a part of it ?


----------



## Ryan

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



adriancook @ 28/1/2014 said:


> Ryan @ Tue Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adriancook @ 28/1/2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, how many gigs is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude.... You know that "Goto page Previous" button?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the main mics is 33.5GB in ncw compressed format, from just under 70GB of WAV content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! 33 gbs. That's quite a lot isn't it.
> 
> And btw Ryan. Did you just call me dude? :twisted: :D
Click to expand...


hm.. I recall I did. Something tells me it was wrong :shock:


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

[quote="Ryan @ Tue Jan 28, 2014 3:57 

hm.. I recall I did. Something tells me it was wrong :shock:[/quote]

And you, a member of the NSKT!!!!

I may look and act like the Big Lebowski, but I am not he! 8)


----------



## Ryan

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



adriancook @ 28/1/2014 said:


> [quote="Ryan @ Tue Jan 28, 2014 3:57
> 
> hm.. I recall I did. Something tells me it was wrong :shock:



And you, a member of the NSKT!!!!

I may look and act like the Big Lebowski, but I am not he! 8)[/quote]

I'm really *sorry*. But, do you mean this team?



Hehe


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

Does that look like the Norwegian School of Keyboard Training to you? :roll:


----------



## Ryan

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



adriancook @ 28/1/2014 said:


> Does that look like the Norwegian School of Keyboard Training to you? :roll:



Yeah, it is. It's how WE warm up


----------



## Polarity

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Wow! amazing sound...
love the Con Sordinos and Flautandos articulations too.

a couple of questions:



Synesthesia @ Mon 27 Jan said:


> -- in Vol 1 you have a smooth xfade from nonvib to vib, and then Vol 2 will add in molto vib.
> Paul



will this "molto vibrato" included in the same articulation patch with the actual vibrato of of Vol 1?
well, I mean all on the same controller fader...

same question for the other legatos articulations: will be integrated together with the fingered legato and all other articulations in a unique patch once VOL 2 will be done?
(for people that have VOL 1 already of course)
or will they stay on different articulation patch?

is the Ostinatum Machine (like in Albion and BML Horns) present in Mural VOL 1?

thanks in advance.


----------



## dhlkid

british_bpm @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> aaronnt1 @ Tue Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh exciting! Spitfire guys, could you please at some point before the opening discount finishes, let us know a more comprehensive list of what other articulations we are likely to see in volume 2. Since it looks like Volume 2 is pretty much required for a complete string library, I'd like to know now whether to go ahead and invest in volume 1.
> 
> Will basses get con sords and will violas get tremolandos for instance?
> 
> Is there likely to be a volume 3 too, or will the two volumes see the Mural package completed?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still putting together our patch lists for volume 2 & 3. I'm certain viola trems will feature in vol 2. Not sure about bass con sord, I would consider that to be more a volume 3 or 4.... very rare request. Our bass principal said that in order to make an audible difference for a section of that size the mute would have to be a foot wide!
> 
> Thanks for words of encouragement chaps.... We nearly did this years ago but felt in order to create a new gold standard, that we needed to get some sample hours under our belt... This is our 8th string library, it's not only us but everyone involved who knows what is needed, from the players to our engineer, editors and technicians. Using the Japanese concept of Kaizen we've honed the best signal path your money can buy and the way it is used...
> 
> So 'citing!
Click to expand...


So there will be Volume 3 & 4?

Interesting!!!


----------



## EwigWanderer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

I hope that the other volumes are independent, so you can use them without the others. 
We'll I understand legatos may be similar thing as in Sable, but other articulations would work.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*

Molto Vibs in Volume 2? Sold!!!

While it's a no brainer for me in regard to purchasing Volume 1, will the purchasers of volume 2 have to buy volume 1 also a la Sable?


----------



## mscottweber

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

This may have been addressed already, but will the later volumes include some sort of divisi sections a la LASS? Or is that what Sable is for...

I'll be honest, I'm still hurting from holiday purchases so I wont be buying anything any time soon, but I'll be looking to buy into my first major string library in the semi-near future. People rave about the playability of LASS, and the divisi feature looks ideal, but I'm REALLY liking the articulation list that Mural has so far (oh yeah, it sounds pretty good too  ). If I knew that volume 2 or 3 included divisi sections then there would be no contest!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

Any idea on when it'll be available tomorrow? My hand is nervously posed over my wallet, like a musical cowboy, ready to draw (funds).


----------



## quantum7

Tomorrow??? Hmmm.....a new living room couch set that the wife really wants before our annual Super Bowl party, or some shiny-new Spitfire Stings. Decisions, decisions..... :?


----------



## Resoded

quantum7 @ 28th January 2014 said:


> Tomorrow??? Hmmm.....a new living room couch set that the wife really wants before our annual Super Bowl party, or some shiny-new Spitfire Stings. Decisions, decisions..... :?



Couch, what kind of sample library is that? And by living room, do you mean sample library room? I couldn't find the Super Bowl in my Spitfire Kitchenware patches folder.


----------



## Adrian Myers

Resoded @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> I couldn't find the Super Bowl in my Spitfire Kitchenware patches folder.



See, that's quality.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson

That sounds fantastic! I own LASS and find alot of my time is just getting it sounding right out of the box before i even start to write anything! I can't justify the price as i'm still less than a year with LASS, but that does sound sublime. Be good to hear a more action orientated demo with lots of fast runs etc etc.


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

nothing against a wife in strings on a couch...


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



Saxer @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> nothing against a wife in strings on a couch...



:lol:


----------



## quantum7

C'mon guys, quit putting erotic thoughts in my head.....  I'm _still_ paying the hospital for my son's birth over a year ago. >8o


----------



## blougui

Resoded @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> quantum7 @ 28th January 2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow??? Hmmm.....a new living room couch set that the wife really wants before our annual Super Bowl party, or some shiny-new Spitfire Stings. Decisions, decisions..... :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couch, what kind of sample library is that? And by living room, do you mean sample library room? I couldn't find the Super Bowl in my Spitfire Kitchenware patches folder.
Click to expand...


:D


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

So why don't bass players play mutes often? 

I mean let's just say that all the other sections are playing con sord in a live situation. Is it really unusual for the basses to play mutes aswell? 

Any bass players here?


----------



## JohannesR

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



Dan Mott @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> So why don't bass players play mutes often?



Because the difference is so subtle, that you most likely wouldn't notice if they did.


----------



## Daryl

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*



Dan Mott @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> So why don't bass players play mutes often?
> 
> I mean let's just say that all the other sections are playing con sord in a live situation. Is it really unusual for the basses to play mutes aswell?
> 
> Any bass players here?


A mute on a double bass is a strange thing. It makes the instrument seem louder, rather than softer.

D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - First Look youtube walkthrough! RELEASES 29 JAN!!!*

Yes if anything you lose warmth and bottom, which is the key characteristic of the instrument.

I'm doing a posthumous collaboration with Jerry Goldsmith at the moment and everything is muted, we tried everything orchestrated normale but I ended up asking everyone to switch to mutes the standard instruction was "tutti sord, basses senza sord but back a dynamic so play fs as mfs, ps as pps".


----------



## Pontus Rufelt

Any chance there'll be another video soon showcasing more of the legato? I'd really like to hear what the legato sounds like with the speed knob turned down too, I find myself turning it down a lot on albion.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - Symphonic Strings - RELEASING LATER TODAY!!*

Hi everyone -- final tests nearly done -- counting down now!

Here is another Andy B demo -- still using only the legato fingered articulation: enjoy!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_FatalConnection_AB.mp3[/mp3]

Cheers!

Paul


link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_FatalConnection_AB.mp3


----------



## Pontus Rufelt

Very nice! I like that demo a lot! Does this demo have any reverb added, or is it straight outta the box?


----------



## feck

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - Symphonic Strings - RELEASING LATER TODAY!!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Hi everyone -- final tests nearly done -- counting down now!
> 
> Here is another Andy B demo -- still using only the legato fingered articulation: enjoy!
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_FatalConnection_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> link for non flash users:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_FatalConnection_AB.mp3


Damn you, Paul! Stop making stuff I have to buy! That sounds simply excellent. Really nice piece Andy.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - Symphonic Strings - RELEASING LATER TODAY!!*

Mr Blaney has done Mural very very proud with this naked, one articulation only demo of our Mural Volume 1 V1.0 release legato articulations. All played in live, a top notch composition as well... Thanks Andy.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_FatalConnection_AB.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_FatalConnection_AB.mp3


----------



## davidgary73

Awesome and fantastic demo  

Btw, other than slow legato demos, is there a possibility to do a fast pace legato demo with Mural or do we have to wait for Vol 2, 3 or 4 in order we can do fast lines?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASING TODAY - New Legato DEMO!!*

We're working on a number of different demos, this leg int does go fast, depends how fast you need to go. Sable 3 will give you an indication of where we're going with the super fast run-makers etc etc.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL - Symphonic Strings - RELEASING LATER TODAY!!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Hi everyone -- final tests nearly done -- counting down now!
> 
> Here is another Andy B demo -- still using only the legato fingered articulation: enjoy!
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> link for non flash users:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Mural_FatalConnection_AB.mp3



Very convincing, - with added room noise in the end, like we're in it together. Beautiful and moving piece on top of that.


----------



## davidgary73

british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> We're working on a number of different demos, this leg int does go fast, depends how fast you need to go. Sable 3 will give you an indication of where we're going with the super fast run-makers etc etc.



Cool..Looking forward to hear more fast legato demos. 

It would be awesome if Mural Vol 1 can do all those fast passages strings from E.T - End Credit track. This would be an instant buy


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASING TODAY - New Legato DEMO!!*

Don't you guys ever write happy music?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASING TODAY - New Legato DEMO!!*



Stephen Rees @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Don't you guys ever write happy music?



Melancholics to a man! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryan

ohh, I want this library a lot, but I bought a house yesterday. Need to save up some money. 

Sounds great guys. Congrats. 

Ryan


----------



## constaneum

I have to agree on the happy music part. Most of the demos showcased are rather slower paced music which shows great legato transition lines. I'm really curious on how applicable is the legato of faster passages. Currently, it only makes this library seems to be able to do slow legato passages. More variation of different stuffs to showcase how remarkable this baby is. Let's just call it "diversity". Really looking forward to faster legato portion which most string libraries are unable to achieve dearly.


----------



## Synesthesia

Apart from Sable vol 3... and Mural will be able to do this as well,....

We have a specific way of performing, recording and programming a specific fast/trill/runmaker legato -- you can hear it in action here in Andy B's demo:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3[/mp3]

This is in Sable Vol 3, and we have also captured the same articulation with the Mural band -- it is not in Volume 1 though, I will update later this week with what is planned for the following volumes of Mural.

Thanks!

Paul

edit:: by the way -- all of that is played in. There are no trill recordings or run recordings. Its all played via midi.



link for non flash user:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3


----------



## davidgary73

Hi Paul, 

Sable 3 fast legato is really cool and to conclude that fast legato articulation will not be in Mural Vol 1 and we need to purchase the next Mural volumes in order to be able to use fast legato articulations?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi David,

That is correct. However the Vol 1 legato is very agile indeed -- I will shortly post up a youtube example of me playing fast! 

Paul


----------



## davidgary73

Thanks Paul. My concern is Mural Vol 1 not able to pull fast legato passage like the example i gave with E.T - End Credit track given all the Mural demos were pretty Melancholic. 

I played Mural demo for my friends to hear and they were not taken by it much but the quality of sound, they loved it. 

Looking forward to your youtube walkthrough. 

Thanks 
David


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASING TODAY - New Legato DEMO!!*

Looking forward to that new youtube video! And also seconding the call for more dulcet major key themed demos.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

AND WE'RE LIVE - RELEASED WITH A PROMO 15% Off PRICE!


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASING TODAY - New Legato DEMO!!*



Enyak @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Looking forward to that new youtube video! And also seconding the call for more dulcet major key themed demos.



The first full demo _was_ in a major key, it was just wearing a different hat which is why you didn't recognise it. :D 

Andy.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Nice writing Andy! (Fatal Connection)

Mr A


----------



## TGV

Ooh, that is so tempting. But one simple question. It says "MAIN MICROPHONES INITIAL RELEASE ONLY". What are the main mics? And how big will the final release be (give or take a few GB either way)?


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Main mics are, Close, Tree, Ambient, Outrigger, and Leader mic... 

All in all the library should be around 100GB (v rough as impossible to predict how the compression works) but released in stages.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Ouch! Stung with VAT - I didn't realise the prices were minus VAT. Perhaps that could be written in big letters somewhere here or on the site to avoid nasty shocks...

Still getting it though. Looking forward to admiring my Mural


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Main mics are, Close, Tree, Ambient, Outrigger, and Leader mic...
> 
> All in all the library should be around 100GB (v rough as impossible to predict how the compression works) but released in stages.



Hi Paul,
You mean 100 gig for volume 1 ? :shock:


----------



## blougui

Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Apart from Sable vol 3... and Mural will be able to do this as well,....
> 
> We have a specific way of performing, recording and programming a specific fast/trill/runmaker legato -- you can hear it in action here in Andy B's demo:
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> edit:: by the way -- all of that is played in. There are no trill recordings or run recordings. Its all played via midi.
> 
> 
> 
> link for non flash user:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3



Ah ah ah ! You're one of a kind Mr B !!! One of a kind...

Listening to that, if I'ld happen to have complete Sable I would feel like sitting in Schumi's Ferrari. 

In the paddock. 

Motor off.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Here's a link to the manual:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0.pdf

...and a printer friendly version...

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0_PF.pdf

I post this in the vein hope that someone, maybe just one person will read it... I think my eternal damnation for never having read a manual in my life is to spend the rest of my life writing them for Spitfire!

There is a very handy table that Stanley has done with all the different velocity ranges for polyphonic legato.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

@Andy B

Hah, was walking right into that. I figured too, which is why I actually wanted to write "Mehr liebliche Themen!", which I translated with "dulcet".


----------



## Guy Rowland

Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Apart from Sable vol 3... and Mural will be able to do this as well,....
> 
> We have a specific way of performing, recording and programming a specific fast/trill/runmaker legato -- you can hear it in action here in Andy B's demo:
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> This is in Sable Vol 3, and we have also captured the same articulation with the Mural band -- it is not in Volume 1 though, I will update later this week with what is planned for the following volumes of Mural.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> edit:: by the way -- all of that is played in. There are no trill recordings or run recordings. Its all played via midi.
> 
> 
> 
> link for non flash user:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3



Wow, ain't that something? Out of curiosity Paul, is this using the all-new integrated Sable patches or the original ones? Would be great at some stage to have a little accompanying video walkthrough, either way.


----------



## TGV

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Main mics are, Close, Tree, Ambient, Outrigger, and Leader mic...
> 
> All in all the library should be around 100GB (v rough as impossible to predict how the compression works) but released in stages.


Ok, I understood "main mics initial release only" to mean that other mics were going to be added later, but 5 mic positions seems more than enough, from what I've heard in the demo. So I infer it means that the Jackson mixes will be added later?


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Here's a link to the manual:
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0.pdf
> 
> ...and a printer friendly version...
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0_PF.pdf
> 
> I post this in the vein hope that someone, maybe just one person will read it... I think my eternal damnation for never having read a manual in my life is to spend the rest of my life writing them for Spitfire!
> 
> There is a very handy table that Stanley has done with all the different velocity ranges for polyphonic legato.



Hahaha...No worries..reading it right now. 

May need to correct this part "ADVANCED STUFF - *PLOYPHONIC* LEGATO"

Still waiting for the walkthrough youtube video


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

JJ Mixes ( x 3) and additional mics, mid ranges, super distant etc etc.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Here's a link to the manual:
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0.pdf
> 
> ...and a printer friendly version...
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0_PF.pdf
> 
> I post this in the vein hope that someone, maybe just one person will read it... I think my eternal damnation for never having read a manual in my life is to spend the rest of my life writing them for Spitfire!
> 
> There is a very handy table that Stanley has done with all the different velocity ranges for polyphonic legato.



Ha! I just came on here to specifically post about the manual! I moaned about the HZ manual being in all caps and very hard to read comfortably, so I felt duty-bound to point out the Mural manual is lovely. Much more readable and very nicely presented. 

Two small glitches:
p6 - _Each articulation loaded into *it’s *own soli- tary instrument_ (should be its - personal pronouns don't have possessive apostrophes, apart from 'one's')
pg 16 - _ROUTING MIC MIXES - To route each mic *ixer* channel_

Looks fab! Back to oscillating between a sound design gig and staring at the download bar.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Here's a link to the manual:
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0.pdf
> 
> ...and a printer friendly version...
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0_PF.pdf
> 
> I post this in the vein hope that someone, maybe just one person will read it... I think my eternal damnation for never having read a manual in my life is to spend the rest of my life writing them for Spitfire!
> 
> There is a very handy table that Stanley has done with all the different velocity ranges for polyphonic legato.



Dear Paul, I really want to read it thouroughly and am willing to make a confident plunge but I'm not sure about what is it about : :wink: 



> To encourage people who have never written
> *for brass *to dive in with confidence.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Wonderful work!


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

As I'm quite new in the game here, what do you mean by "artificial" harmonics ? What's artificial about them ? thanx !


----------



## mk282

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_harmonic


----------



## The Darris

Guy Rowland @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Wow, ain't that something? Out of curiosity Paul, is this using the all-new integrated Sable patches or the original ones? Would be great at some stage to have a little accompanying video walkthrough, either way.



This isn't the same cue but you can see it in action here and I assume this is an early beta version of the new scripting so it should be roughly badass by now.

http://youtu.be/1FzUiwsgQgw


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Harmonics can be played two ways, there is nothing artifical about the samples it just denotes that you can expect chromatic harmonics with a reasonable amount of consistency.

If you're familiar with the guitar you'll know at certain points on the fret board you can play harmonics by placing your finger on the string gently but not pressing it down. At the octave mark they're the easiest to produce and then you subdivide the neck to get the harmonic series... The more you subdivide the more difficult they get to produce and they don't ring out as long.

The same applies to the string choir. So you can specify true harmonics but this restricts your chromatic range and they're inconsistent in tone....

Artificial harmonics are produced by depressing the string onto the fingerboard and then with another finger gently resting a perfect fourth (I think urggh) above you can create a chromatic very similar sounding harmonic that sounds 2 octaves above the depressed finger, hence the restricted range of these artics.

These are a relatively difficult sound to produce, but the players in the UK (because of the volume of film work they do, and this is a popular sound these days) excel. Whilst you'll need to always write something fairly slow (repositioning is difficult and it takes a while to resonate and sing) I have often got players to play glissandi passages using this technique....


----------



## aaronnt1

Artificial harmonics are a way of playing harmonics on a string instrument without using the 'node' points on the string which would be used in normal harmonics. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_harmonic


----------



## blougui

mk282 @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_harmonic



Thanx, I thought it could have to do with the recording process, shame on me.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Harmonics can be played two ways, there is nothing artifical about the samples it just denotes that you can expect chromatic harmonics with a reasonable amount of consistency.
> 
> If you're familiar with the guitar you'll know at certain points on the fret board you can play harmonics by placing your finger on the string gently but not pressing it down. At the octave mark they're the easiest to produce and then you subdivide the neck to get the harmonic series... The more you subdivide the more difficult they get to produce and they don't ring out as long.
> 
> The same applies to the string choir. So you can specify true harmonics but this restricts your chromatic range and they're inconsistent in tone....
> 
> Artificial harmonics are produced by depressing the string onto the fingerboard and then with another finger gently resting a perfect fourth (I think urggh) above you can create a chromatic very similar sounding harmonic that sounds 2 octaves above the depressed finger, hence the restricted range of these artics.
> 
> These are a relatively difficult sound to produce, but the players in the UK (because of the volume of film work they do, and this is a popular sound these days) excel. Whilst you'll need to always write something fairly slow (repositioning is difficult and it takes a while to resonate and sing) I have often got players to play glissandi passages using this technique....



Wow ! Thank you for this detailed explanation.

Thanx aaront1 as well


- Erik


----------



## stargazer

Guy Rowland @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Wow, ain't that something? Out of curiosity Paul, is this using the all-new integrated Sable patches or the original ones? Would be great at some stage to have a little accompanying video walkthrough, either way.


Have I missed something?
Are there any new patches combining vol 1/2 with vol 3?
I'd love to have access to the different legatos in the same Kontakt instrument, and to be able to crossfade to the molto vibrato.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

hey stargazer send us a service ticket and we'll look into this for you...


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Hi all,

Due to popular request!! a quicky youtube:



Enjoy!

Paul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooeoJLzPgTI


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Thanks!
Amazing how you keep releasing those fabulous libraries, and manage to find the time to communicate with your userbase.


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

This works pretty well. 
I think absence of fast legato patches and runs is the main reason that prevents older library users from making classical music or more detailed music. Also, there has to be more dynamic specified patches for all pianissimo pianissimo, pianissimo, piano, mezzo piano, mezzo forte, forte, fortissimo and fortissimo fortissimo. All these should be recorded in detail with each accent. 
For instance, in LASS, you just can't put that amount of dynamic details since accent and attitude in playing are missing. When string has to cry with fortissimo playing with bowing accent, there is no patch which has that sound. Simply imagine playing the bridge part of 'Deborah's Theme' by Ennio Morricone with any older library's sustain patch that is missing all these dynamics detail and bowing accents. You'll be end up making something totally flat.


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

These strings sound like Downton Abbey. Has that style.

Love that show.


----------



## FriFlo

blougui @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> mk282 @ Wed Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_harmonic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx, I thought it could have to do with the recording process, shame on me.
Click to expand...


Don't worry! It's all organic harmonics with SF! No additives ...


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

79%... Apparently today is a fast day for internetting :D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Dan Mott @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> These strings sound like Downton Abbey. Has that style.
> 
> Love that show.



Recorded at the same studio, albeit they record in Studio 1... Same mics and pre's though...


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Dan Mott @ Wed Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These strings sound like Downton Abbey. Has that style.
> 
> Love that show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recorded at the same studio, albeit they record in Studio 1... Same mics and pre's though...
Click to expand...



That's really cool.

Do you know how big the sections are that they record for the show?


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

That reminds me, is there some cool internet database that has information on which scores were recorded where?

So often in a movie I think "This HAS to had been recorded at AIR." and sure enough sometimes I catch "Lyndhurst Hall" out of the corner of my eyes in the credits.

Since when have filmscores been recorded at AIR? 90s? 80s?


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Has it been released yet? Is it today or tomorrow?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

I've got a weird issue on 99% installed - the last file (others v1) keeps going from 0 downloaded to 0.9mb (all downloaded) and the installed bar from 0% to 99%. Should I just open that zip manually and assume it's all ok?


----------



## Anthony N.Putson

How long will the discount be avialable for? I get a new broadband package this coming Monday as my current will die a horrible death while trying to download now!

Cheers
Anth.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi

Anthony N.Putson @ Wed 29 Jan said:


> How long will the discount be avialable for? I get a new broadband package this coming Monday as my current will die a horrible death while trying to download now!
> 
> Cheers
> Anth.



Two weeks, I believe.


----------



## Maximvs

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Congratulation Spitfire team, Mural sounds really good!!

I would like to know why you haven't included the following articulations and if there are plans to add them in the near future:

Violin 2

Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Tremolando
Longs Sul Ponticello 
Bartok Pizz
Col Legno 

Viola

Longs Tremolando
Bartok Pizz
Col Legno 

(I am wondering why sample library developers very often neglect the Viola section... the Tremolando articulation for example is a very basic and important one and not including it doesn't make much sense!!)

I am also puzzled why no half/whole trills are included in this first release... Maybe is a marketing strategy but to me trills are basic articulations that should be included.

Best,

Max


----------



## davidgary73

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Due to popular request!! a quicky youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooeoJLzPgTI




Thank you so much Paul for the fast playing video. This is what i needed to hear and good transpose trick. 

Can't wait to watch the full walkthrough. 

Thank you

@Anthony N.Putson

Two weeks from today till Feb 12 @ http://www.spitfireaudio.com/public-calendar

Cheers


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Massimo @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Congratulation Spitfire team, Mural sounds really good!!
> 
> I would like to know why you haven't included the following articulations and if there are plans to add them in the near future:
> 
> Violin 2
> 
> Longs Harmonics
> Longs Flautando
> Longs Tremolando
> Longs Sul Ponticello
> Bartok Pizz
> Col Legno
> 
> Viola
> 
> 
> 
> Longs Tremolando
> Bartok Pizz
> Col Legno
> 
> (I am wondering why sample library developers very often neglect the Viola section... the Tremolando articulation for example is a very basic and important one and not including it doesn't make much sense!!)
> 
> I am also puzzled why no half/whole trills are included in this first release... Maybe is a marketing strategy but to me trills are basic articulations that should be included.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Max



Hi there, it's a costs strategy, not a marketing one. Trying to produce a full 60 piece string band recorded at Air Studios, and really all at Air Studios, 100% organic, no fudging with IRs or anything... with a good out-of-the-box, or everything you'd need to get by in one package and at a good price was a real challenge, hence these difficult choices based on how we've used samples in our day jobs over the years.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Enyak @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> That reminds me, is there some cool internet database that has information on which scores were recorded where?
> 
> So often in a movie I think "This HAS to had been recorded at AIR." and sure enough sometimes I catch "Lyndhurst Hall" out of the corner of my eyes in the credits.
> 
> Since when have filmscores been recorded at AIR? 90s? 80s?



Ok, I deleted my previous attempt at adressing your question, as I thought Lyndhurst hall was turned into AIR back in 1992, after a Montserrat AIR turned to crumble in the Carrabean due to disastrous storm, but all of sudden was afraid to sound ridiculously wrong. 
I've done my research and it proved I'm right - otherwise I haven't understand something.

http://www.airstudios.com/about-us/history/

1st AIR was built in 1969 but I don't know where


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Oxford Street in the west end of London, it shifted to Lyndhurst hall in the early 90s I believe.

Best.

C.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Oxford Street in the west end of London, it shifted to Lyndhurst hall in the early 90s I believe.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Thanx ! I'll have to give it a look - at least as a passer-by, just from the outside - in april, as we'll spend 4 days in London, 4th time in 2 years. My favorite city, I guess.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

I manually unzipped the rar file, and everything seems ok, so my problem earlier with the installation doesn't seem to be much of an issue.

I haven't even loaded anything other than the legato patches yet. I'm loving it so far! 
Excuse the volume bumpiness and general roughness, but I did a very quick thing to show all sections playing together with the legato patches:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F131993959&secret_url=false[/flash] 


Bravo Spitfire - this thing kicks some serious arse  o/~


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*



Click Sky Fade @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Molto Vibs in Volume 2? Sold!!!
> 
> While it's a no brainer for me in regard to purchasing Volume 1, will the purchasers of volume 2 have to buy volume 1 also a la Sable 3?



Same Question, third time lucky maybe?

Basically are other volumes likely to be standalone (a la Sable 2) or will each volume need the preceding Volume?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Jonathan Howe

Sounds awesome wilx, thanks for uploading!


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



wilx @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> I manually unzipped the rar file, and everything seems ok, so my problem earlier with the installation doesn't seem to be much of an issue.
> 
> I haven't even loaded anything other than the legato patches yet. I'm loving it so far!
> Excuse the volume bumpiness and general roughness, but I did a very quick thing to show all sections playing together with the legato patches:
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F131993959&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> 
> Bravo Spitfire - this thing kicks some serious arse  o/~



thanx for sharing !

- Erik


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Downloading. I bought this pretty much in the blind, only listened to part of the walkthrough through a bad headset on my laptop - but I am sure that there'll be at least something from the library that I can use 8) And the price is so reasonable that I just had to pull the trigger  Looking forward to playing with this.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: BML - MURAL SYMPHONIC STRINGS Volume#1 First Look youtube walkthrough!*



Click Sky Fade @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Tue Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molto Vibs in Volume 2? Sold!!!
> 
> While it's a no brainer for me in regard to purchasing Volume 1, will the purchasers of volume 2 have to buy volume 1 also a la Sable 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Question, third time lucky maybe?
> 
> Basically are other volumes likely to be standalone (a la Sable 2) or will each volume need the preceding Volume?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


It will be standalone, but like Sable will have certain articulations that will work best with the preceding volume... Sable 3 could be argued as a good first buy for someone who has say Albion Loegria for example? But you only really get full value out of it by having 1&2.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



wilx @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> 79%... Apparently today is a fast day for internetting :D



Right, I'm moving to Brighton!! I've been dl'ing since first thing today and I'm still only on 6%!! Mind you, the Internet is rubbish here at the moment - must be the damp up here on Dartmoor or probably leaves on the line somewhere!

Your quick demo is sounding good - a good warm tone. I'm going to have good fun with this 'ere Mural thingy (in about 6 wks time at this rate!)

:D


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Another question for the Spitfire chaps:

SAME-NOTE Legato - will it be available in Mural? (This also goes for Sable - I think it was initially talked about but I never figured out if it's built-in.)

I REALLY wouldn't mind having a straightforward and realistic sounding way to re-bow a sustaining note. Easy way to introduce some more movement into your melodic line.  If you think about it, it's not that exotic of an articulation.

EDIT: Answering my own question about Sable. According to the Sable thread (http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... ded93237e1) the "Repeated note legato" is part of Volume 3. So I reckon it's still coming in the 3b update. And I imagine it's also in one of the upcoming Mural vols for feature parity. Cool beans!


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Hi. Paul or Christian

Do u have the patch list for Volume 2, 3 & 4?


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

I just got an error when trying to download. It said Product not yet available please see the Vendor.

EDIT: Nevermind. User error :roll: the product description was pasted in with the code.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Hi all,

Here is the comprehensive all arts walkthrough.

Enjoy!

Paul


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Not to be that guy but there has been a lot of reposted/doubled questions in this thread. Please take the time to go through the pages and read what Andy, Paul, and Christian have responded too. This include volume articulations, pricing, size, etc. You will save this thread some length in the long run.

SF Team, this library sounds amazing. Congrats on this!!


----------



## BenG

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Great sound guys!


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Con Sords I take are the real deal? In future volumes will there Con Sords Spiccatos?

The Con Sords and Flautandos are amazing. You could right something like Vertigo with those alone.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



adriancook @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Con Sords I take are the real deal? In future volumes will there Con Sords Spiccatos?
> 
> The Con Sords and Flautandos are amazing. You could right something like Vertigo with those alone.



As the Spitfire guys keep saying, there's no fakery with reverb or eq for anything. Con sords are real. No con sord legato (yet) but the longs sound great.


----------



## star.keys

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Great sound Spitfire team... This is all about "depth"!!

I hate you guys for a dent in my wallet, although I had decided that I wouldn't buy another library having spent money on Berlin Strings :lol: Mural is a total no brainer. I wish you guys sort out the VAT thing (Maybe a subsidiary or reseller in the US?), very painful for European wallets

Quick question - would there be a new future discount voucher provided along with the purchase of Mural, having used previous voucher to buy Mural?


----------



## Daryl

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



star.keys @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> I wish you guys sort out the VAT thing (Maybe a subsidiary or reseller in the US?), very painful for European wallets


What's the issue? Are you buying in Europe? If you are VAT registered, can't you claim it back?

D


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

When I bought Sable from Germany last time I could add my VAT ID in the shopping process and VAT was deducted.


----------



## Daryl

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Sid Francis @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> When I bought Sable from Germany last time I could add my VAT ID in the shopping process and VAT was deducted.


Yes, that's the normal state of affairs in the EU single market countries.

D


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



star.keys @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Great sound Spitfire team... This is all about "depth"!!
> 
> I hate you guys for a dent in my wallet, although I had decided that I wouldn't buy another library having spent money on Berlin Strings :lol: Mural is a total no brainer. I wish you guys sort out the VAT thing (Maybe a subsidiary or reseller in the US?), very painful for European wallets
> 
> Quick question - would there be a new future discount voucher provided along with the purchase of Mural, having used previous voucher to buy Mural?



Spitfire has a policy of paying tax in the country in which we produce our wares, and employ our wonderful staff. So we pay higher tax rates in the UK and feel proud to do so. We feel proud to be adding something back into the pot from a country and part of the world that afforded us these opportunities.

Sorry to high horse this, but I hate the way that some ecommerce companies operate in this respect, emptying our high streets whilst not giving anything back.... no fair.

As the previous poster suggested, if you're VAT registered you can either claim back, get in touch with us direct, or indeed get verified on the site... 'tis the best we can offer.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

How do you see Mural working with Sable? If at all?

Because Sable doesn't have the other "half" or divis of the sections you cannot use Sable to create a full orchestra - at least not yet. And you wouldn't use, for example, the celli from Mural and the violins from Sable because then it would be an unbalanced orcehstra. So is using Sable and Mural a more independent experience in terms of composing and actually using the products?

That is all to say if you are going for something that is "realistic". Obviously you can go the route of "whatever sounds good" but I'm approaching this question from a more realistic angle.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



ryanstrong @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> How do you see Mural working with Sable? If at all?
> 
> And you wouldn't use, for example, the celli from Mural and the violins from Sable because then it would be an unbalanced orcehstra



I think you absolutely would. The violins in your example are simply playing a divisi chord. Done.

The only (significant) problem is that now the stereo image is not right, as every V1 divisi voice is coming from the exact same spatial place. But you have that problem when doing any chord with the same patch. So applying panning or a spatial insert effect will fix that to some degree.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

I think there is a very clear connection between the two. Sable is much smaller so there is no divisi, because if there was you'd end up with two players and one player for most of the sections (4,3,3,3,3).

Sable therefore works as an excellent divisi of Mural. Moreover, us film composers will often do several different sized bands for any given film, so you can adjust the aperture accordingly... With Spitfire, different band, same room, store your mic positions, everything locks together... Oh and all players cherry picked so no duplicate players or instruments between libs! So big old Mural sized band for the epic, lush, widescreen moments. Back to a sable band for the more intimate moments.

But also Sable is great at providing detail for Mural whether that be on top of, or for divisi sections. But for detail there's also the Leader mics in Mural..

So a wealth of opportunities... I'm just pleased we went for the sizes we did, Mural and Sable couldn't sound more different, so their application is clear.


----------



## aaronnt1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Synesthesia @ Wed 29 Jan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is the comprehensive all arts walkthrough.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul




My word those bass sul ponts sound deliciously spooky! This has got to be the best strings library I've heard. And it's great to see such a large range on the celli. The flautandos alone are making my wallet nervous. And it's great you gave us bass harmonics too! I suppose I personally would have liked slightly more range on the basses, perhaps 3 or 4 more notes and maybe 2 or 3 more for the violins, but it's certainly not a deal breaker. I would only ever use them 1 or 2% of the time anyway. The entire library will be mine one day! Well done Spitfire for some amazing work.


----------



## star.keys

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> star.keys @ Wed Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great sound Spitfire team... This is all about "depth"!!
> 
> I hate you guys for a dent in my wallet, although I had decided that I wouldn't buy another library having spent money on Berlin Strings :lol: Mural is a total no brainer. I wish you guys sort out the VAT thing (Maybe a subsidiary or reseller in the US?), very painful for European wallets
> 
> Quick question - would there be a new future discount voucher provided along with the purchase of Mural, having used previous voucher to buy Mural?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire has a policy of paying tax in the country in which we produce our wares, and employ our wonderful staff. So we pay higher tax rates in the UK and feel proud to do so. We feel proud to be adding something back into the pot from a country and part of the world that afforded us these opportunities.
> 
> Sorry to high horse this, but I hate the way that some ecommerce companies operate in this respect, emptying our high streets whilst not giving anything back.... no fair.
> 
> As the previous poster suggested, if you're VAT registered you can either claim back, get in touch with us direct, or indeed get verified on the site... 'tis the best we can offer.
Click to expand...


Good philosophy... I thought non-VAT users are adding something back to the country by not claiming it back, funny  

Jokes apart, would you please answer my second query in relation to the discount voucher?


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



star.keys @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> star.keys @ Wed Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great sound Spitfire team... This is all about "depth"!!
> 
> I hate you guys for a dent in my wallet, although I had decided that I wouldn't buy another library having spent money on Berlin Strings :lol: Mural is a total no brainer. I wish you guys sort out the VAT thing (Maybe a subsidiary or reseller in the US?), very painful for European wallets
> 
> Quick question - would there be a new future discount voucher provided along with the purchase of Mural, having used previous voucher to buy Mural?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire has a policy of paying tax in the country in which we produce our wares, and employ our wonderful staff. So we pay higher tax rates in the UK and feel proud to do so. We feel proud to be adding something back into the pot from a country and part of the world that afforded us these opportunities.
> 
> Sorry to high horse this, but I hate the way that some ecommerce companies operate in this respect, emptying our high streets whilst not giving anything back.... no fair.
> 
> As the previous poster suggested, if you're VAT registered you can either claim back, get in touch with us direct, or indeed get verified on the site... 'tis the best we can offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good philosophy... I thought non-VAT users are adding something back to the country by not claiming it back, funny
> 
> Jokes apart, would you please answer my second query in relation to the discount voucher?
Click to expand...


Hi there,

I answered this earlier in the thread, back a few pages.. the cost of recording this series of volumes is literally eye watering. We have had to be very careful how we budget and plan all this out, recording a library of this size and quality, in one of (if not the) best studios in the world, with these incredible players.. It ain't cheap!

So no discount voucher on this one.

Also we are very reluctant to pre sell things not yet created. hence no bundle preorder deal this time!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## star.keys

Thanks Paul.. makes sense


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Uhm, one question arises 5 seconds into me playing... why are there 1 second+ long RT's on all the longs? This sounds very unnatural, is it a bug? It adds a total sluggishness to any kind of connected playing you do and you need to end your line way before you actually want it to end. And regarding RT's, there should be a volume control on those. Like on parts of Sable, there are tons of notes where the RT's are too loud to sound natural.

Apart from that, the tone seems very impressive! Very open, airy sound! I love those outrigger mics.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Simon Ravn @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Uhm, one question arises 5 seconds into me playing... why are there 1 second+ long RT's on all the longs? This sounds very unnatural, is it a bug? It adds a total sluggishness to any kind of connected playing you do and you need to end your line way before you actually want it to end. And regarding RT's, there should be a volume control on those. Like on parts of Sable, there are tons of notes where the RT's are too loud to sound natural.



Hi Simon!

RTFM! :D

click on the spanner and pull the 'release' slider down to the bottom.

cheers!

Paul


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> So big old Mural sized band for the epic, lush, widescreen moments. Back to a sable band for the more intimate moments.



GREAT perspective. Thanks Christian.


----------



## Simon Ravn

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Wed Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, one question arises 5 seconds into me playing... why are there 1 second+ long RT's on all the longs? This sounds very unnatural, is it a bug? It adds a total sluggishness to any kind of connected playing you do and you need to end your line way before you actually want it to end. And regarding RT's, there should be a volume control on those. Like on parts of Sable, there are tons of notes where the RT's are too loud to sound natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Simon!
> 
> RTFM! :D
> 
> click on the spanner and pull the 'release' slider down to the bottom.
> 
> cheers!
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


Oh - no no I don't RTFM immediately 8) Lemme try that... Oh, that works! Thanks Dont understand why they would be all the way up by default though, but at least it can be tweaked easily - nice! And now I will continue playing around before (eventually) RTFM! 

Oh... these have got to be the best voila sordinos ever.


----------



## Synesthesia

haha! Keep a copy next to the loo!


----------



## Simon Ravn

Wow, so many things to like here. Bass ponticellos and flautandos are just awesome. Col legnos too. And I love that open sound, very airy.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi

Simon Ravn @ Wed 29 Jan said:


> Wow, so many things to like here. Bass ponticellos and flautandos are just awesome. Col legnos too. And I love that open sound, very airy.



Very AIRy, one might say.


----------



## stargazer

Beautiful violas!


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Incredible how good this sounds. Really love having the option between Mural and Sable depending on the situation.


----------



## quantum7

I just spent the last 2 hours watching/listening to the Mural walk-through, and the walk-through videos on YouTube for Cinestrings, Berlin Strings, LASS, CS2, Adagio, and EW Hollywood Strings. All of these are very fine libraries, but for what I personally look for in a string sound, which is lush and big sound, Mural is now my new favorite. 

Congratulations Spitfire on your new "baby"


----------



## Shibata

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Paul, if I'm not mistaken, all your recorded libraries was through Neve 88R. Just planned to mixing sessions with Mural on Neve 88RS, so how they match between each other?

And yes, my congratulations - all your works are wonderful 8) 
Hope, Mural doesn't become apogee in this way)


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Honestly, I want you guys to make 127 layers of samples for each keys with full dynamic details. 
127 layers for all articulations.... 
pp - p -mp - mf - f - ff 
I can pay 2 grands if you guys make it


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Shibata @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Paul, if I'm not mistaken, all your recorded libraries was through Neve 88R. Just planned to mixing sessions with Mural on Neve 88RS, so how they match between each other?



I do not work with nor for SF, but I can chime in here.

There is no such thing as "matching consoles". You can mix through the console of your choice, regardless of which console was used to do the recording. Many times, mixes are done on the same console as the recording; many times mixes are done on other consoles. Many mixes have been recorded on a Neve console and mixed on an SSL console. The opposite is also true. There is no advantage to mixing on a certain console based on the console used for recording; you would choose the console (studio) you want to use for reasons other than the console used for recording. That said, there is a lot more that goes into how your mix is going to wind up than just the console. Consoles do have a sound to them, and do factor in, but the engineering aspect is actually more important.

Best of luck with your mix.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Does anyone know if there is portamento in the legato patch for Mural vol 1?


----------



## DDK

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Just tried it out today
I am extremely happy!
The words that come to mind are Lush and beautiful 
Spitfire would it be possible to have a separate control on the main page to tighten up the shorts?
Also a bit more control over attack of the legato

Two thumbs!! looking forward to seeing what is planed for volume 2


----------



## tmm

I need to stop listening to that demo, or I'm going to end up buying this.


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Well done SF. Your Flauts are to die for. Still only using just the main mics too 8) Much more to check out so back to playing..

Having just recently purchased Berlin Strings and owning HS I was a little scared of buyers remorse...thats a negative. I am a sucker for your sound!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



eclipse @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Spitfire would it be possible to have a separate control on the main page to tighten up the shorts?
> Also a bit more control over attack of the legato



Yup, that short idea would be good. I was playing around with the spiccatos yesterday. They sound brilliant, but some of them have (fast) double notes with a quiet first one which makes playing supertight passages difficult. 
I suppose it's a natural part of having a large string section play, but a wee slider to give us the option to tighten those shorts up would be brill.


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



wilx @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> eclipse @ Wed Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire would it be possible to have a separate control on the main page to tighten up the shorts?
> Also a bit more control over attack of the legato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that short idea would be good. I was playing around with the spiccatos yesterday. They sound brilliant, but some of them have (fast) double notes with a quiet first one which makes playing supertight passages difficult.
> I suppose it's a natural part of having a large string section play, but a wee slider to give us the option to tighten those shorts up would be brill.
Click to expand...


These patches take up more memory, so they are split off into the 'other brushes' folder - where you will find the TM shorts patch that you can use to shorten or lengthen the short articulations.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



wilx @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> eclipse @ Wed Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sound brilliant, but some of them have (fast) double notes with a quiet first one which makes playing supertight passages difficult.
Click to expand...


I think you could use the "Cog"-patches to suppress those specific double-note RRs. Also that new Tightness control could be used to cut into the sample start so that the early Spics are bypassed. But offsetting sample starts is yucky for the natural sound.


----------



## kfirpr

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Paul
I know it's kinda off topic but how can I shorten the shorts on Iceni? I'm finding them relatively long.


----------



## Synesthesia

kfirpr -- 

check over on the celli test thread!!

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## kfirpr

Synesthesia @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> kfirpr --
> 
> check over on the celli test thread!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul


Thank you! I never knew about the TM patches..what a miss


----------



## Synesthesia

kfirpr @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Synesthesia @ Thu Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kfirpr --
> 
> check over on the celli test thread!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I never knew about the TM patches..what a miss
Click to expand...


They are incredibly useful for making more interesting short parts -- in fact this kind of demonstrates our ethos: we don't want you to have to 'curate' your music by selecting from a hundred different patches and playing in a series of 'mini performances' -- we want everything to be as quick and dirty as possible, while sounding incredible.

We want you to be able to just play! After all, music should be fun!

:D

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

I've always loved the TM patches in the Albion series! But to be honest I've always been really disappointed that they were on separate patches. Why not have it as a switch in the main patches? Or better yet, in the COG patches, or both preferably! As it stands I can't see any way to use TM shorts but also get the benefits of the COG or be able to live switch to longs etc. I think merging these would go a long way to the "just be able to play" philosophy, which I agree with 100%.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> I've always loved the TM patches in the Albion series! But to be honest I've always been really disappointed that they were on separate patches. Why not have it as a switch in the main patches? Or better yet, in the COG patches, or both preferably! As it stands I can't see any way to use TM shorts but also get the benefits of the COG or be able to live switch to longs etc. I think merging these would go a long way to the "just be able to play" philosophy, which I agree with 100%.



As Paul stated in a previous post on this page, those patches take up a lot of memory when you have the TM feature included. That is why they are seperated out, it is more about giving us tweak-ability and customization versus having everything in one at once, less strain on system resources etc. Having TM enabled for multiple articulations in one patch would be strenuous.


----------



## star.keys

Any more user demos please?


----------



## pkm

I made a quick TouchOSC iPad template for the main patches in case anybody is interested.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4x6d3sj7g6mmj ... 1.touchosc


----------



## Richard Bowling

PKM- thanks for that! I transferred it to my Dropbox. Now I just need mural


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



The Darris @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved the TM patches in the Albion series! But to be honest I've always been really disappointed that they were on separate patches. Why not have it as a switch in the main patches? Or better yet, in the COG patches, or both preferably! As it stands I can't see any way to use TM shorts but also get the benefits of the COG or be able to live switch to longs etc. I think merging these would go a long way to the "just be able to play" philosophy, which I agree with 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Paul stated in a previous post on this page, those patches take up a lot of memory when you have the TM feature included. That is why they are seperated out, it is more about giving us tweak-ability and customization versus having everything in one at once, less strain on system resources etc. Having TM enabled for multiple articulations in one patch would be strenuous.
Click to expand...


Yeah that's cool but unfortunately there is no possible way to use the COG at the same time as the TM patches. So if you want to get rid of an RR or do any of the other cool mods, you can't with the TM patches, which is a shame. So I just wish there was a COG/TM patch.


----------



## antoniopandrade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> The Darris @ Thu Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved the TM patches in the Albion series! But to be honest I've always been really disappointed that they were on separate patches. Why not have it as a switch in the main patches? Or better yet, in the COG patches, or both preferably! As it stands I can't see any way to use TM shorts but also get the benefits of the COG or be able to live switch to longs etc. I think merging these would go a long way to the "just be able to play" philosophy, which I agree with 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Paul stated in a previous post on this page, those patches take up a lot of memory when you have the TM feature included. That is why they are seperated out, it is more about giving us tweak-ability and customization versus having everything in one at once, less strain on system resources etc. Having TM enabled for multiple articulations in one patch would be strenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that's cool but unfortunately there is no possible way to use the COG at the same time as the TM patches. So if you want to get rid of an RR or do any of the other cool mods, you can't with the TM patches, which is a shame. So I just wish there was a COG/TM patch.
Click to expand...


Check out Blake Robinson's blog on how to edit Spitfire instruments. You can go under the hood and tweak to your heart's desire. Warning: Remember not to save over your original patches!

http://syntheticorchestra.com/blog/?6


----------



## DDK

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

I understand if the time machine thing takes up too much power
but I would still love to have a sharper tighter specs on the main page
as a key switch. It would be nice not to have to have a separate patch
just for tighting up the shorts. 

Please consider this for future updates
thanks
Dave


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Did this real quick

https://soundcloud.com/destaana/mural-play

Needs more programming.

I like the sound of Mural.

There are some things I do not like though.


----------



## TGV

First string library that's convinced me from the first moment I heard it. The only thing I fear is the slew of mic positions. I'll need a much bigger SSD to use them optimally. Anyway, I pulled the proverbial trigger and am downloading. Now I need time to put it to good use...


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Dan Mott @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> Did this real quick
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/destaana/mural-play
> 
> Needs more programming.
> 
> I like the sound of Mural.
> 
> There are some things I do not like though.



what is it you do not like ? Things that could be improved via updates or something in the sound ?


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



blougui @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> Dan Mott @ Fri Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this real quick
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/destaana/mural-play
> 
> Needs more programming.
> 
> I like the sound of Mural.
> 
> There are some things I do not like though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it you do not like ? Things that could be improved via updates or something in the sound ?
Click to expand...



I'm fussy so

I don't like how there are some sloppy short RRs here and there. (Happens with every lib)

Some non vibrato notes are quite tuney.

Legato needs work. It's tough to play faster lines without it sounded weird.

I like the tone, but I personally like the tone of a certain lib I have better.



Good things that I notice are....


Smooth crossfading. - Spitfire have done a good job with this. No odd bumps or surprises.

Short notes - Aside from some sloppy ones here and there. These are smooth and sound much better than most libs I have heard.

Flautando. Oh my goodness these are great. I used it in that short demo I wrote.

Mics - Love the mics. They each have a different sound and it's extremely flexible.

Detail - These do not sound smudgy and I believe they would work well in most mixes with little EQ.


----------



## Ed

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Dan Mott @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> Did this real quick
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/destaana/mural-play
> 
> Needs more programming.
> 
> I like the sound of Mural.
> 
> There are some things I do not like though.



This sounds really nice Dan!


----------



## DDK

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

I should be more clear I am not looking for TM patches on the main menu if that takes up too much CPU
I am looking for a edited shorts that have more attack that would have its own keyswitch
U would still have the old one but this would be another option
Right now I need to use LASS to get those tight specs but would love to have it in mural

Thanks hope u will do this for future updates
David


----------



## SoundTravels

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Just a quick question regarding the legato. (I've been following this thread closely, but I hope I haven't missed this info and am repeating a question like a bonehead... :oops: ). 

I know that in vol. 1 there is only one "type" of legato, and that the other types will come in future volumes, but in that one fingered legato, is there only one dynamic layer recorded? Judging from the discussion on the price of recording legato, I think I understood that there is only one layer that's being volume modulated to match the other layers of sus notes. If there was a p, pp, or any other "soft" legato layer recorded this would be an almost instant buy for me. Just one layer, and I'm still on the fence. Maybe in future volumes? 

Love SF and the sound of AIR, and have been working a lot to get my Sable rig sounding like I want it to, but having a soft leg layer (in Sable, and Mural) would be a game changer for me. 

Thanks for all of your hard work SF!!!


----------



## Ed

Only 1 layer of legato? awwwwww. Still probably going to buy it (whats there just seems to sound too good) but that is a shame.

edit: ah I see this was a question and not a statement. Im sure there's more than 1 layer.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

They record 3-dynamic velocity layers which I believe includes the legato transitions.


----------



## SoundTravels

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Hey Ed, just want to clarify. I'm asking if there *is* only one layer. I don't have the answer, because I haven't bought Mural yet. I do have all of the other SF libs and they typically have only one dynamic layer of "legato transition" samples. p, mf, and f etc in the sus and short samples, so when put together the legato patch is a combination of different dynamics.

Don't want to lead anyone astray, just asking for my own research!

Thanks!

ST.


----------



## SoundTravels

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Hey Darris!

If you have Mural, could you check for me? In Sable, the leg samples (port, fingered, detache) are only one dynamic layer each. I'm guessing Mural is the same, but I would love it if it had a p, or pp layer.

Thanks!

ST


----------



## korgscrew

Slightly off topic here..

Any news on 

Sable Redux (?) (Speed control on the legatos)
Volume 3b?

Cheers Guys!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

I don't own it and there is nothing in the manual about it. I am speaking from what I recall. I might be wrong or misunderstood Paul but whenever people discuss wanting more layers he always explains that more than three is overkill in sampling at Air. I always assumed in patches that utilize one legato transition type, they recorded 3 layers to match the dynamics they recorded.


----------



## SoundTravels

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



The Darris @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> I always assumed in patches that utilize one legato transition type, they recorded 3 layers to match the dynamics they recorded.



It may be too "tweaky" for most people, but I'm obsessive with getting inside the guts of VIs. If you open the wrench and look at the legato samples you can see that they're only is one layer (Sable, etc.) per type of legato. There are, like you said, three dynamic layers of sustained notes (p, mp, f I think) and these are crossfaded with the legato samples. To my ear, the way stings sound when playing a legato interval at pp and when they play a legato interval at mf, or f, is very different, and leads to some of the difficulty in getting the pp legato to sound convincing (to my ear). I know that this fact doesn't escape the fine ears at SF, and in a perfect world they'd have the time and $ to record legato transitions to perfectly match the sus dynamics, but they have a budget, and don't want to lose money! 

However, if there is any chance that this could be included in a future volume, (if it's not already in there - maybe someone who has Mural can confirm) I'd LOVE to buy that volume.

Thanks!

ST


----------



## Vik

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



SoundTravels @ 31.1.2014 said:


> If you have Mural, could you check for me? In Sable, the leg samples (port, fingered, detache) are only one dynamic layer each. I'm guessing Mural is the same, but I would love it if it had a p, or pp layer.


Mural seems like a great lib whether the portamento/legato patch (etc) have only one dynamic layer, but I'm also curious about this. It would be great if someone from SF could comment about what's in the current versions and when/if including multiple dynamic layers for port/fingered/detache is planned. 

The other thing I'm curious about (which someone is related to the question above) is how capable Mural is in terms of bing able to deliver the kind of sound which many other libs tend to focus on in their demos... I'm thinking about the soft/warm/lush adagio-ish sound (which actually seems to be the only thing some other libs can deliver properly). I'm convinced that the SF guys can deliver such patches as well, and totally convinced that they'll prefer to do it without the exaggerated too-wet/swell/synth-pad feel to such some of their rivals' patches are known for.  

I'd be very happy if Mural also would be great for the kind of string arrangements one doesn't automatically associated with SF's own demos, so I hope some SF'ers or users can chime in on this. Even better - if at least one demo (from SF or a user) would pop up illustrating these capabilities.

ETA: A couple of examples of recordings with the kind of string sound I'm referring to.... two recordings of the same piece, actually. (OT: Note how great the string sounds when the other stop playing.  )
https://itunes.apple.com/album/piano-co ... =313222706
https://itunes.apple.com/album/piano-co ... =268519258

Here's an example from one of this forum's members, with an in my opinion great string sound in the same category of low key music, but made with a mix of three or four libraries just for the strings: http://www.williambass5.com/William_Maxwell-_Music/All%20Through%20the%20Night.wav (http://www.williambass5.com/William_Max ... 0Night.wav)


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Dan Mott @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> blougui @ Fri Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Mott @ Fri Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this real quick
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/destaana/mural-play
> 
> Needs more programming.
> 
> I like the sound of Mural.
> 
> There are some things I do not like though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it you do not like ? Things that could be improved via updates or something in the sound ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fussy so
> 
> I don't like how there are some sloppy short RRs here and there. (Happens with every lib)
> 
> Some non vibrato notes are quite tuney.
> 
> Legato needs work. It's tough to play faster lines without it sounded weird.
> 
> I like the tone, but I personally like the tone of a certain lib I have better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good things that I notice are....
> 
> 
> Smooth crossfading. - Spitfire have done a good job with this. No odd bumps or surprises.
> 
> Short notes - Aside from some sloppy ones here and there. These are smooth and sound much better than most libs I have heard.
> 
> Flautando. Oh my goodness these are great. I used it in that short demo I wrote.
> 
> Mics - Love the mics. They each have a different sound and it's extremely flexible.
> 
> Detail - These do not sound smudgy and I believe they would work well in most mixes with little EQ.
Click to expand...


thanx for your feedback  

- Erik


----------



## Stiltzkin

https://soundcloud.com/paul-stapley/rac ... york_mural

Quick goldenthal mockup with Mural, Sable as divisi and Spitfire Orchestral Grand (only a limiter added, no other effects)

(It's just the strings and piano lines, the rest of the orchestra is taken out of this mockup because I was just testing it out quickly  and sorry I didn't spend more time the programming haha)


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Ed @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> Dan Mott @ Fri Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did this real quick
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/destaana/mural-play
> 
> Needs more programming.
> 
> I like the sound of Mural.
> 
> There are some things I do not like though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds really nice Dan!
Click to expand...


Thanks, Ed


----------



## peksi

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

more demos would be appreciated too. any will do, just to hear more of the library in action.


----------



## pkm

Here's a quick mockup of a cue from Argo. All strings are Mural.

https://soundcloud.com/paulkoch/argo-th ... -alexandre


----------



## Bernard Duc

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Beautiful pkm! I love the tone of this library


----------



## feck

pkm @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> Here's a quick mockup of a cue from Argo. All strings are Mural.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/paulkoch/argo-th ... -alexandre


Man, that sounds great!


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen

Indeed, sounds really great!


----------



## blougui

pkm @ Sat Feb 01 said:


> Here's a quick mockup of a cue from Argo. All strings are Mural.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/paulkoch/argo-th ... -alexandre



It's my least favorite of the album - almost always skipping it - but man, you did it justice ! Awsome work and convincing sound. Thanx for sharing.
(btw : dig your S.Holmes mock-up, one of my favorite HZ track ever).

Is Good Ol'Freda the assistant from the Fab4 ?

- Erik


----------



## Anthony N.Putson

My new internet is getting hooked up on Monday so that will be my point of purchase. I have LASS but i think i can use both together, with Murai doing the donkey work while trying to meld the 1st chairs from LASS for example, into the mix.


----------



## pkm

Wow, thanks everybody!



blougui @ Sat Feb 01 said:


> pkm @ Sat Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quick mockup of a cue from Argo. All strings are Mural.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/paulkoch/argo-th ... -alexandre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my least favorite of the album - almost always skipping it - but man, you did it justice ! Awsome work and convincing sound. Thanx for sharing.
> (btw : dig your S.Holmes mock-up, one of my favorite HZ track ever).
> 
> Is Good Ol'Freda the assistant from the Fab4 ?
> 
> - Erik
Click to expand...


Thanks!

Yeah, Freda Kelly was Brian Epstein's secretary and the head of the Beatles Fan Club. She worked with the Beatles from when they were still playing in the Cavern with Pete Best, until after they broke up. She's a really fascinating woman. I don't know where you live, but the documentary is on Netflix in the US now.


----------



## blougui

pkm @ Sat Feb 01 said:


> Wow, thanks everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> blougui @ Sat Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pkm @ Sat Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quick mockup of a cue from Argo. All strings are Mural.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/paulkoch/argo-th ... -alexandre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my least favorite of the album - almost always skipping it - but man, you did it justice ! Awsome work and convincing sound. Thanx for sharing.
> (btw : dig your S.Holmes mock-up, one of my favorite HZ track ever).
> 
> Is Good Ol'Freda the assistant from the Fab4 ?
> 
> - Erik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Freda Kelly was Brian Epstein's secretary and the head of the Beatles Fan Club. She worked with the Beatles from when they were still playing in the Cavern with Pete Best, until after they broke up. She's a really fascinating woman. I don't know where you live, but the documentary is on Netflix in the US now.
Click to expand...


I've read a story about her, recently - can't remember where, was it a french newspaper, NYTimes ? Probably because of the documentary. As I'm in France, Netflix is out of reach :( What a life she had. And what an humble person. How much music did you compose for this project - as I understand you're related to it, right ?


----------



## pkm

Yeah, they licensed a lot of songs from the era, including an unprecedented 4 Beatles songs, and I did the score. About 20 minutes.


----------



## mac4d

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



> RRP 399
> OPENING OFFER --- 15% discount for first 2 weeks --- £339


What is the date and time (and time zone) when the 15% discount offer ends?


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Here's a quick first try with Mural - all strings are Mural. Very much liking the lush string sound!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F132599201&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/europa-awaits


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Chris Harris good track and sound.


----------



## lucky909091

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

=o What a nice track. Super. o-[][]-o


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Thanks guys!


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Yes Tyderian, I'ld be more than sastisfied if I was to compose "quickies" lik yours.


----------



## OB.one

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Chris really nice track o-[][]-o 

I really enjoyed listening to it : very fluid and full of air and space !

The brass have also a good sound by the way

Keep up the good work o=< 

Best Regards from Paris

Olivier


----------



## blougui

pkm @ Sat Feb 01 said:


> Yeah, they licensed a lot of songs from the era, including an unprecedented 4 Beatles songs, and I did the score. About 20 minutes.


Congratz to you then !
Would like to see/hear that. May be a DVD someday...

- Erik


----------



## Pedro Camacho

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Test with Mural:
#1 - String resonance test
#2 - Violins 1 realtime playing to the extreme (runs, slower and faster passages)
#3 - Cellos - Bach 
#4 - Basses - very fast legato test.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/132696603%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-G4MVJ&secret_url=true[/flash]

If soundcloud doesn't work use this:
http://www.musicbypedro.com/0000_upload/PMC_Mural.mp3


----------



## germancomponist

Pedro, did u use an eq at the basses?


----------



## Pedro Camacho

In the final String Bus I did insert one EQ to cut the really low frequencies then inserted some subtle subharmonics.
There is a VERY short and slight reverb all the rest comes from the library itself.
Why?


----------



## SoundTravels

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Hey could anyone w/ Mural confirm or deny the earlier question that the legato transition samples are only one dynamic layer? I'd love to know as I move towards purchasing.

Thanks!

ST


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi ST.

As mentioned earlier in the thread -- we've tried and tested a lot of things. We made a 7 dynamic layer Trombone.

With instruments that don't have a massive change in Timbre across the dynamics, we found that when you program sensitively, there is a negligible advantage in using multiple recorded dynamic layers in the transition part. However, it does do one thing - it vastly increases the number of voices you are using.

So, for a negligible advantage, you can more than double the resources playing each note change takes. 

We are realists about this, and we want to make instruments that sound sensational, and don't bring you system to its knees.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Justin Miller

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

pkm -- in your demo I noticed that the violins don't really sound as expressive as they do in the real cue. Do you have the vibrato intensity setting up all the way? The whole tone of the cue does sound very close though.


----------



## pkm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



Justin Miller @ Sun Feb 02 said:


> pkm -- in your demo I noticed that the violins don't really sound as expressive as they do in the real cue. Do you have the vibrato intensity setting up all the way? The whole tone of the cue does sound very close though.



That's something I struggled with actually. Vibrato is being ridden a bit, but in the more expressive parts from the original, it's all the way up. I even experimented with external vibrato (nothing sounded human enough, but it got kinda close).


----------



## SoundTravels

Synesthesia @ Sun Feb 02 said:


> Hi ST.
> 
> As mentioned earlier in the thread -- we've tried and tested a lot of things. We made a 7 dynamic layer Trombone.
> 
> With instruments that don't have a massive change in Timbre across the dynamics, we found that when you program sensitively, there is a negligible advantage in using multiple recorded dynamic layers in the transition part. However, it does do one thing - it vastly increases the number of voices you are using.
> 
> So, for a negligible advantage, you can more than double the resources playing each note change takes.
> 
> We are realists about this, and we want to make instruments that sound sensational, and don't bring you system to its knees.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul




Thanks Paul! I thought that was the case, and like I said, if budget and resources were no object I'm sure you'd record a million dynamic layers :D 

I know it's always a trade-off between content and bloat, just was wondering if pp legato transition made it into this one. Mostly just missing the way you hear the bow in the transition when playing pp which gets a bit lost with the eq modulation, and thought a set of dedicated transition samples might be the fix. But it sounds like the results didn't merit the bloat!

Love the sound of SF in general, just trying to figure when to add in Mural. Keep up the amazing work.

Best,

ST


----------



## Justin Miller

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

I see pkm. So that's with the vibrato at full? It seems like all the libraries except Adagio can't get the really emotional sound, and it almost always just seems like its a lack of having the players play with enough vibrato.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

A molto vibrato patch will be in one of the later volumes. This is ultimately help with expressive lines and sustains.


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Speaking of vibrato. Funny thing is, the celli have more vibrato than all the other sections.


----------



## pkm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*



The Darris @ Sun Feb 02 said:


> A molto vibrato patch will be in one of the later volumes. This is ultimately help with expressive lines and sustains.



Looking forward to that. This stupid Mural Vol 1 is making me really want to buy the whole Sable range too.


----------



## TSU

I am too feel the lack of vibrato in Mural and Sable.
Can't wait for molto vib implemented into the legato and sustains patches.
I think it will dramatically change the overall feel and expression possibilities for both libraries.
Maybe I undestand why the normal vibrato is not very expressive - there is must be place for more heavy vibrato in the future.
So after next releases we will have middle and expressive vibrato and not the "normal" and "super heavy molto vib" not so often usable.
I judge based on the already released molto vib for the violins and celli for Sable.
This molto vib is very usable and not too heavy.
I would call it expressive more than classic molto vib.
If all this makes any sense...
Though, this is how I see the vibrato question of Mural and Sable.
Looks like I must to improve my english...


----------



## Simon Ravn

Mural does certainly lack vibrato (and Sable too, but I don't think that'll change). While I am happy that "molto vib" will come in Mural 2, I think it's a bit of a sneaky business model that you essentially force people to buy into part 2 of the library to actually get an articulation (legato) from part 1 working properly (yes, I feel that you won't be able to really unleash Mural's legato in many instances, without the "molto vib" layer added).

As I said - personally, I don't mind, because I think the price is fair, but I would have preferred to have a fully developed legato patch now in volume 1, and paid a little more for it.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

In my case I still don't miss the lack of vibrato. What I feel is an ultra realistic library in the most difficult and complex thing: transitions!
Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## renegade

Simon Ravn @ Mon 03 Feb said:


> Mural does certainly lack vibrato (*and Sable too*, but I don't think that'll change).



+1


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Symphonic Strings RELEASED WITH 15% Off Promo Deal!*

Hi all,

I'll talk vibrato later today, in the meantime, Christian has done a contextual demo with Mural:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Nita_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3[/mp3]

All strings are Mural (even the runs which are the tremolando v1s), everything else a mixture of legacy Spitfire and BML. Only live element is piano which is the same one we sampled for "Felt Piano". 

The object of the demo is to provide an idea of Mural in a contextual setting as a workhorse type tool, and how BML is going to fit together by the end of the year.

Enjoy!

Paul


link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Nita_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3


----------



## stargazer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - New contextual demo by Christian. 15% off promo continues!*

Beautiful contextual demo, thanks!

/Hakan


----------



## Richard Bowling

Paul-
Very nice demo. 
What mics/settings are used for Mural in the contextual demo?

I am very interested with the mic choices. Especially the option of incorporating the close and leader mics.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - New contextual demo by Christian. 15% off promo continues!*

Hi there,

I used mainly Tree, for the Cellos and Basses I also dialled in a bit of Close for focus.

Thanks for your comments.

Christian.

=================================================

Here's all three demos to show off some different areas of the library.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Nita_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Nita_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3

All Mural Strings, plus areas of BML that are really locking together, some legacy Spitfire too. Piano live, same one we sampled for "Felt Piano".

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Get_Shorter_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Get_Shorter_CONTEXTUAL_DEMO_CH.mp3

All Mural shorts and col leg (the bass and cello ones are awesome!). With sul pont and harmonics in the middle. Inder Goldfinger percussion and HZ01, urm a little bit messed around with. All trees and Close for Mural.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Serpentine_CONEXTUAL_ESOTERIC_CH.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/Serpentine_CONEXTUAL_ESOTERIC_CH.mp3

All Mural strings, rest Spitfire save the live piano which is the same one we sampled for the Felt Piano. Artics featured here: Flautando, Harmonics, Trems, Sul Pont, and con sord cellos with double basses and an Iceni "underbass" synth for extra "how can I leave this behind":. All with release turned up so the transitions sound nice...


----------



## TSU

*Simon Ravn*, no offence but I don't think that the strategy Spitfire have choosed is a "sneaky business model". I see it as the "production in progress" library approach. And I am greatful for that I can pay a part of the full price and use a part of the full library before it is finished. And it is more easy to buy a big library by parts. Volume 1 is just a part of the library for me, not the finished one. I just see it from the different angle.

And honestly I can't see any sense in buying only one volume of any library (excluding the budget reasons fo course) and not planning to get other volumes.

*Pedro Camacho*, I did not wanted to say that vibrato we have now is a problem.  Mural sounds amazing and it is very playable and usable in most situations. I just wanted to say that when we will have more expressive and strong vibrato option it will open a whole new dimension of Mural and Sable. And I can't wait for that. Sable and Mural is the only strings libraries I use.
And yes, at legato speed 0 all transitions of all Spitfire libraries sounds incredibly natural and realistic.

By the way, if we take the raw legato recording (sample) from Sable (for example) and compare it to performed legato with zero speed - there is no difference at all for my ears. Crossfades are imperceptible to me and there is no anything except the real transition recording and the crossfades to sustains between notes.

Also using speed and intensity sliders alongside with the vibrato control gives very organic and natural results.

Unfortunatly I can't listen to new demos right now... :(


----------



## Richard Bowling

Thanks Christian-- Nice Demos


----------



## TSU

Great demos Christian! Especially Serpentine. Very beautiful.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*

Fantastic writing, and of course great sounding samples!!


----------



## airflamesred

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*

Fine work, as usual , Christian.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*

Downloading right now.
As I'm reading some wonderful Christopher Priest about a pilot during WWII (author of The Prestige), I feel like being part of an airborn community or something.
~o)


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*

beautiful music!


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*

Thanks chaps, I think I may go back to the first one when we release volume 2, will be interesting to chart those little extras that a bowed legato can bring to the table or a bit of espressivo. 

I found the new release slider to be very useful, but it's something to keep an eye out for, so easy to leave up and then it's smudgeville. Key with the dynamics and our libs is not to concentrate too hard on where you end up, make sure where you start is investigated, we concentrate very hard on our p's. So if you want to feel p to f make sure you don't start mf. We're very tempted to hype up the sound of our libs but reality and beauty is our key so we try not to get into bad habits encouraging people to demo stuff that only ranges from f to sfz. This is especially true of our horns which have all sorts of beautiful sonic characteristics in the quiet zone. I am constantly hearing VI music on TV that is an orchestra just leathering it. Strings playing full bowed splang splang, french horns bells up full tilt bleeding lips by bar 24!

It's an ethos we share with Mr Z who I believe thinks the magic stuff is at the quiet end and making stuff that should be quiet loud is where something really special happens with sampling. Jerry Goldsmith is the same, so much of his stuff Wagnerian in scale but played with mutes on. He let's the dots he's written move you, not the sheer scale of what's at the end of his baton.


----------



## Richard Bowling

We'll said -


----------



## esencia

Hi,

Another new user here. The quality is amazing! absolutely real! I need to spend more time with it soon...
Only one idea.. I think that Mural should have its own kontakt library module much faster and better imho than use file browser. 
Why don´t to create a library module as other spitfire libraries?


----------



## germancomponist

Nice demos, Christian!


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Jordan Gagne @ Sat Dec 21 said:


> The world needs better trumpets samples! Hope that one is one of the first releases



The trumpets on top of the Albion patches are currently my favorite commercial trumpets by far, if SF can match that tone away from the rest of the brass I will purchase it.


----------



## british_bpm

esencia @ Tue Feb 04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another new user here. The quality is amazing! absolutely real! I need to spend more time with it soon...
> Only one idea.. I think that Mural should have its own kontakt library module much faster and better imho than use file browser.
> Why don´t to create a library module as other spitfire libraries?



Hi there, these modular libs don't work as "player" libraries. It restricts the way we can distribute them, populate instruments between volumes. It would add another 6 weeks of lead time per product and a cost to the price. We reckon the benefits of pretty lib tabs are outweighed by the freedoms offered by the hassle of the file menu.

A correctly organised folder structure for all your VI's makes the file pane preferable as you'll be able to access all VIs both lib and non-lib. The lib pane is very much restricted in this matter and therefore isn't the best browser.

BUT BY FAR, the easiest way to populate your Kontakt instruments is to use the Finder (if you're Mac) simply drag and drop direct onto Kontakt. You can then use colour coding, aliases, pretty icons etc etc!

Best.

C.


----------



## blougui

british_bpm @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> esencia @ Tue Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Another new user here. The quality is amazing! absolutely real! I need to spend more time with it soon...
> Only one idea.. I think that Mural should have its own kontakt library module much faster and better imho than use file browser.
> Why don´t to create a library module as other spitfire libraries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, these modular libs don't work as "player" libraries. It restricts the way we can distribute them, populate instruments between volumes. It would add another 6 weeks of lead time per product and a cost to the price. We reckon the benefits of pretty lib tabs are outweighed by the freedoms offered by the hassle of the file menu.
> 
> A correctly organised folder structure for all your VI's makes the file pane preferable as you'll be able to access all VIs both lib and non-lib. The lib pane is very much restricted in this matter and therefore isn't the best browser.
> 
> BUT BY FAR, the easiest way to populate your Kontakt instruments is to use the Finder (if you're Mac) simply drag and drop direct onto Kontakt. You can then use colour coding, aliases, pretty icons etc etc!
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.
Click to expand...


I'm not a long time Kontakt user but it's something that I don't understand : the need for a "player" librarie. I mean, except for the prettiness of it. I don't find it easier to browe at all (it's also written in tiny letters like everything NI and you cannot see the entire folder structure at once, unless I've missed something).


----------



## Synesthesia

Hey Blougui,

Its really mainly because the end user doesnt have to have bought a full copy of Kontakt. The player engine is a free download.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## The Darris

blougui @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> I'm not a long time Kontakt user but it's something that I don't understand : the need for a "player" librarie. I mean, except for the prettiness of it. I don't find it easier to browe at all (it's also written in tiny letters like everything NI and you cannot see the entire folder structure at once, unless I've missed something).



blougui, something you can utilize to make things easier is the Quick Load feature. This works by "right clicking" in the instrument patch area. A little interface pops up at the bottom. From here, navigate in your files/folders sections and click and drag your most used libraries over to the Quick Load page. Now, all you have to do is right click in the main area and that pops up. No need to switch between library/files page off to the left side. I hope this helps you out. I just learned about it recently and it has really increased my workflow.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Anthony N.Putson

As above said, Quick Load is really as described, tohugh sometimes i forget about the masses iof librarys i have hidden away because they are not visible!


----------



## blougui

Synesthesia @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> Hey Blougui,
> 
> Its really mainly because the end user doesnt have to have bought a full copy of Kontakt. The player engine is a free download.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Yes of course !!!
Looks like I just made a fool of myself :oops: 
(Enjoying "my" Mural right now, btw. Such a lovely detailed tone ; trying to "figure" the musicians while pressing the keys, in the environnement of the hall. Next step will be getting rid of this contemplative behaviour and go writing)

- Erik 



> blougui, something you can utilize to make things easier is the Quick Load feature. This works by "right clicking" in the instrument patch area. A little interface pops up at the bottom. From here, navigate in your files/folders sections and click and drag your most used libraries over to the Quick Load page. Now, all you have to do is right click in the main area and that pops up. No need to switch between library/files page off to the left side. I hope this helps you out. I just learned about it recently and it has really increased my workflow.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris, strangely enough it's a feature I've tried yesterday for the 1st time. Thanx for the tip anyway. I must have a deep look into the manual. RTFM, as Paul would say.


----------



## SoundTravels

british_bpm @ Tue Feb 04 said:


> BUT BY FAR, the easiest way to populate your Kontakt instruments is to use the Finder (if you're Mac) simply drag and drop direct onto Kontakt. You can then use colour coding, aliases, pretty icons etc etc!
> 
> C.



Whoa! I never thought of that. That sounds like an amazing way to organize/load/keep track of kontankt inst.

THANKS!

ST


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*

A new demo of Mural -- 

Showing a Baroque style example!

Journeying Inside Bach's Head - Jacques Mathias

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3[/mp3]

Enjoy!

Paul

(link for non flash users)

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*



Synesthesia @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> A new demo of Mural --
> 
> Showing a Baroque style example!
> 
> Journeying Inside Bach's Head - Jacques Mathias
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul
> 
> (link for non flash users)
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3



Ha ha, superb!


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

sounds great! what articulations are used for that track?


----------



## lucky909091

Where can I get the MIDIs and the sheet music for this piece?


----------



## lucky909091

Excuse me for spamming around but I did not really understand whether the price is for both Vol 1 and 2 or just for Vol 1 ?
Could someone please clarify this?


----------



## Anthony N.Putson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*



Synesthesia @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> A new demo of Mural --
> 
> Showing a Baroque style example!
> 
> Journeying Inside Bach's Head - Jacques Mathias
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul
> 
> (link for non flash users)
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3



That is just stunning! No other words needed.....


----------



## TSU

lucky909091 @ 2.6.2014 said:


> Excuse me for spamming around but I did not really understand whether the price is for both Vol 1 and 2 or just for Vol 1 ?
> Could someone please clarify this?



The price is for Volume 1 only.

Paul, this composition sounds fabulous!
(And this is using only the basic articulations...)


----------



## germancomponist

TSU @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Paul, this composition sounds fabulous!
> (And this is using only the basic articulations...)



Don't forget to thank Jacques Mathias! He is a young and very talented composer!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*



Synesthesia @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> A new demo of Mural --
> 
> Showing a Baroque style example!
> 
> Journeying Inside Bach's Head - Jacques Mathias
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul
> 
> (link for non flash users)
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3



:shock: I'm missing the thumping percussion, epic choir, electronica, extra reverb and other effects that are usually employed to demo string libraries!

Wait a minute, may be Mural doesn't need it! :D 

The tone and quality of this library is superb - and so is Jacques's demo. BRAVO! So glad I waited for Mural even if it did take nearly four days to download (due to poor Internet connectivity - nothing to do with the download process itself)

Graham o/~


----------



## Jonathan Howe

Beautiful Demo! I think this finally sold me.


----------



## Dan Mott

Had a lot of fun with this

For Downton Fans

https://soundcloud.com/destaana/downton-mural


----------



## british_bpm

Dan Mott @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Had a lot of fun with this
> 
> For Downton Fans
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/destaana/downton-mural



Brilliant!!! Works sooo well!

C.


----------



## TSU

That's really brilliant!
Very realistic and beautiful.
Love Downton.

*germancomponist*, of course 
I just was stunned by the sound when I listened first time.
The composition itself is impressive as well.


----------



## Synesthesia

Dan Mott @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Had a lot of fun with this
> 
> For Downton Fans
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/destaana/downton-mural



haha!!

Excellent stuff Dan!


----------



## Frankly-h

loooooved the baroque demo!


----------



## germancomponist

Frankly-h @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> loooooved the baroque demo!



Yes! To my ears this demo is outstanding! It sounds so close to the real orchestra. I do not remember to have heard such a good demo of another new strings lib.


----------



## JacquesMathias

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

Thanks guys. Answering: apart from some long notes (endings/one A note on 2nd violins/4 notes on cellos), it's all done with the Spiccato articulation. No Eq, no Reverb. I am using all the mics, though.
JM


----------



## maestro2be

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

Nice work Jacques and thanks so much for sharing with us how you achieved that sound. It sounds like Mural is a real competitor.

Maestro2be


----------



## Saxer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*



JacquesMathias @ 6.2.2014 said:


> Thanks guys. Answering: apart from some long notes (endings/one A note on 2nd violins/4 notes on cellos), it's all done with the Spiccato articulation. No Eq, no Reverb. I am using all the mics, though.
> JM


thanks! great work!


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - 3 NEW Contextual DEMOS by Christian, 15% off promo continues!*

o/~ NICE!!!!



Synesthesia @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> A new demo of Mural --
> 
> Showing a Baroque style example!
> 
> Journeying Inside Bach's Head - Jacques Mathias
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul
> 
> (link for non flash users)
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/JourneyingInsideBachsHead_JM.mp3


----------



## benmrx

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

This new demo by Jacques has me convinced. GREAT work!!

Has it been stated when exactly the intro price ends? What time zone, etc.?


----------



## Richard Bowling

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*



benmrx @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> This new demo by Jacques has me convinced. GREAT work!!
> 
> Has it been stated when exactly the intro price ends? What time zone, etc.?



There is a calendar on the spitfire website-- I *believe* it ends next Wednesday.


----------



## Rob

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

Great job Jacques! I like both the composition and the performance, these strings sound very natural and open...


----------



## Dan Mott

Cheers Christian, TSU and Paul.

I got some notes wrong at the end, but other than that it does work pretty good. I do wish I could have gone further with vibrato :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

Hehe, fun track Jacques!
It's always great to hear someone whose craft you enjoy do an entirely different thing and yet demonstrate the innate talent...

=o


----------



## kawaivpc1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

Awesome demo..
It flawlessly cover classical music.


----------



## eric aron

germancomponist @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> Frankly-h @ Thu Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> loooooved the baroque demo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! To my ears this demo is outstanding! It sounds so close to the real orchestra. I do not remember to have heard such a good demo of another new strings lib.
Click to expand...



yes, very musical and natural , so happy to hear it, and this is why i ask repeatedly for these kind demos, because they show the true potential.


----------



## blougui

Dan Mott @ Fri Feb 07 said:


> Cheers Christian, TSU and Paul.
> 
> I got some notes wrong at the end, but other than that it does work pretty good. I do wish I could have gone further with vibrato :D



Same here about vibrato being too subtle to my taste - at the exception of the lovely-lively celli


----------



## british_bpm

blougui @ Fri Feb 07 said:


> Dan Mott @ Fri Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Christian, TSU and Paul.
> 
> I got some notes wrong at the end, but other than that it does work pretty good. I do wish I could have gone further with vibrato :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here about vibrato being too subtle to my taste - at the exception of the lovely-lively celli
Click to expand...


As we've mentioned before there will be espressivo patches in Volume 2.


----------



## JacquesMathias

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

Thanks again guys, I appreciate the nice comments. 

@ Patrick de Caumette @ Rob @ Gunther

hehe…thanks guys. It was really fun working on this one.
Actually, when I started I was not confident it would work, so I wrote 4 or 6 bars on paper, got some coffee and started programming. After playing the cellos line (I am the worst keyboard player in the Universe, so it takes time), I couldn't believe it sounded good. The microphones options are simply amazing to have, and it's pretty easy to get an extraordinary sound. I didn't even touch the mics by Equalizing. The close and leader mics can be used to add detail and obviously "proximity" to the sound, so the simple balance between them will shape the tone, and honestly, the recording is so smooth/warm that I felt like I shouldn't touch it by using Eq, instead balancing all the microphones seemed a better option to both keep the naturalness/beauty of the original recording and shape it to my taste and needs. 
JM


----------



## lucky909091

Jaques, your interpretation is really outstanding.

I bought this Mural-thing because of some oher aspects, but mainly because of your demo (and because of the dicount price until tomorrow)..

Now I am downloading Mural and I would like to have your MIDi-files for this song.

Could you please send them for all the people here in VI-forum?


----------



## Richard Bowling

I believe the PROMO for Mural end on Feb 12th


----------



## maestro2be

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

That looks correct to me also.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/public-calendar

Maestro2be


----------



## DDK

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

Spitfire 
Any sord legato planed for future volumes?


----------



## Anthony N.Putson

Finally grabbed and now downloading. My colleague already grabbed so double the fun! Whats the ETA on vol 2?


----------



## maclaine

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

After waiting for the dust to settle a bit on the barrage of string libraries that have been released in the last couple of months, I just pulled the trigger on these. At work, I have Hollywood Strings Diamond, and while I do love the sound, I just can't abide by how much of a resource hog it is.

I'm putting together a personal system to be able to work at home, and trying to build my own sample library collection. Despite the plusses of HS (and there definitely are) I want something that is more simply laid out, stable (thank you, Kontakt), and puts less strain on my system. The demos I've heard so far of Mural, as well as the demos of all of Spitfire's other incredible products, sold me (in spite of the woeful $ -> £ exchange rate :cry. I can't wait to dive into Mural!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*

Hi guys,

The discount period will end at 8am on Thursday 13th Brit time, or midnight end of Wednesday 12th LA time!

We are delighted to present a demo from our good friend Rohan Stevenson of Mural Vol 1.

*The Captain Evades Capture - Rohan Stevenson*

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/The_Captain_Evades_Capture_RS.mp3[/mp3]


link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/The_Captain_Evades_Capture_RS.mp3


----------



## jleckie

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*



maclaine @ Sat Feb 08 said:


> (in spite of the woeful $ -> £ exchange rate :cry. I can't wait to dive into Mural!



Ouch. No kidding eh. This very much bounced me out of buying anything priced in pounds. Yikes. If it gets any worse it will be 2:1 soon.


----------



## feck

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*



jleckie @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> maclaine @ Sat Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (in spite of the woeful $ -> £ exchange rate :cry. I can't wait to dive into Mural!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. No kidding eh. This very much bounced me out of buying anything priced in pounds. Yikes. If it gets any worse it will be 2:1 soon.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's pretty brutal.


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*



Synesthesia @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> We are delighted to present a demo from our good friend Rohan Stevenson of Mural Vol 1.
> 
> *The Captain Evades Capture - Rohan Stevenson*
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/The_Captain_Evades_Capture_RS.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> link for non flash users:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/The_Captain_Evades_Capture_RS.mp3



Well done!

And again, I am so very impressed by the sound of this lib!


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW Baroque DEMO by Jacques Mathias, 15% off promo continues!*



germancomponist @ Mon Feb 10 said:


> Synesthesia @ Mon Feb 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are delighted to present a demo from our good friend Rohan Stevenson of Mural Vol 1.
> 
> *The Captain Evades Capture - Rohan Stevenson*
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/The_Captain_Evades_Capture_RS.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> link for non flash users:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/The_Captain_Evades_Capture_RS.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done!
> 
> And again, I am so very impressed by the sound of this lib!
Click to expand...


Well done !
And again, I'm so impressed by the chops of these maestros !


----------



## ETMuz

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, 15% off promo ending soon!*

If I'm trying to make a strings preset with Mural - lets say Longs for Bass, Cello, and Violas, and Legato for Violin 1 - how do I choose where basses stop and Cello begin and so on? Is this possible? I'm new to Kontakt.


----------



## feck

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, 15% off promo ending soon!*

I couldn't resist - bought these before the intro special ends. I just finished doing an epic orchestral piece and had to go through a bunch of string sets I own (CineStrings, Berlin, etc.) and found bugs/issues with all of them BUT Spitfire, which worked perfectly. The experience these guys have really makes a difference when it comes to consistency and programming/scripting expertise. Downloading now...


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi all,

Last day to get the promo price today!! Price goes to full RRP at midnight tonight LA Time (wednesday) which is 8am UK time Thursday morning.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## marclawsonmusic

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*

The demos really do sound amazing. Great work on those and great work on this library! 

I did have a couple of questions...

1) The demos clearly show some shorter articulations (but longer than spiccato, I think). Were these achieved with the "legato" patches? I ask because I don't see any "short" articulations in the patch list...

2) Any comment on running this library on Windows 8.1? The specs ask for Windows 7, but I have a newer machine (plus you can't get Windows 7 anymore!)

My best,
Marc


----------



## Richard Bowling

Taken from Spifire website:

Volume #1 Essential Articulations.
As working award-winning composers the collective that is Spitfire Audio know and understand what it takes to make world-class film, TV and games music. Mural #1 is a carefully curated selection of essential articulations from the entire Mural band to give you everything you would need to compose great music for a symphonic string section.
Recorded deeply with up to 8 round robins and numerous dynamic layers and controls including vibrato and intelligent legato switching. Each section in BML Mural Volume 1 features some or all of the following articulations.
V1 (16 players), V2 (14 players), Va (12 players), VC (10 players),CB (8 players).
Longs nonvib
Longs vib
Legato Fingered
Longs Con Sordino nonvib
Longs Con Sordino vib
Longs Harmonics
Longs Flautando
Longs Tremolando
Longs Sul Ponticello
Spiccato
Pizz
Bartok Pizz
Col Legno


----------



## marclawsonmusic

Richard Bowling @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Taken from Spifire website:
> 
> Volume #1 Essential Articulations.
> As working award-winning composers the collective that is Spitfire Audio know and understand what it takes to make world-class film, TV and games music. Mural #1 is a carefully curated selection of essential articulations from the entire Mural band to give you everything you would need to compose great music for a symphonic string section.
> Recorded deeply with up to 8 round robins and numerous dynamic layers and controls including vibrato and intelligent legato switching. Each section in BML Mural Volume 1 features some or all of the following articulations.
> V1 (16 players), V2 (14 players), Va (12 players), VC (10 players),CB (8 players).
> Longs nonvib
> Longs vib
> Legato Fingered
> Longs Con Sordino nonvib
> Longs Con Sordino vib
> Longs Harmonics
> Longs Flautando
> Longs Tremolando
> Longs Sul Ponticello
> Spiccato
> Pizz
> Bartok Pizz
> Col Legno



Yes. Like I said, there are shorts in the demos (particularly the Bach piece), but no shorts on this patch list (other than spicc, pizz, etc). Just curious how that sound was achieved without short articulations.


----------



## davidgary73

marclawsonmusic @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Yes. Like I said, there are shorts in the demos (particularly the Bach piece), but no shorts on this patch list (other than spicc, pizz, etc). Just curious how that sound was achieved without short articulations.



Actually the answer was given 30 post above on this very page by Jacques who made the Bach demo and here is the post:



JacquesMathias @ Fri Feb 07 said:


> Thanks guys. Answering: apart from some long notes (endings/one A note on 2nd violins/4 notes on cellos), it's all done with the Spiccato articulation. No Eq, no Reverb. I am using all the mics, though.
> JM


----------



## marclawsonmusic

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*

Hi David, yes I did read that post but thought I might have missed something.


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*

The spic shorts in Mural sound very short to me! There's a physical limit to the 'shortness' of a note achievable with a sustaining string instrument. I don't know how much shorter one can expect them to be - or the purpose of trying to make them any shorter unless the aim is to turn the string orchestra into an extension of the percussion or keyboard department! :D


----------



## prodigalson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*



> The spic shorts in Mural sound very short to me! There's a physical limit to the 'shortness' of a note achievable with a sustaining string instrument. I don't know how much shorter one can expect them to be - or the purpose of trying to make them any shorter unless the aim is to turn the string orchestra into an extension of the percussion or keyboard department! Very Happy



I think marclawsonmusic was referring to the handful of notes you hear that appear to be LONGER than spiccato. Like the Marcatos you hear at the ends of phrases but aren't themselves a separate included articulation in Vol. 1. I don't think he was asking for an articulation shorter than spicc! :shock: 

fantastic demo! o-[][]-o


----------



## JacquesMathias

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*



prodigalson @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> The spic shorts in Mural sound very short to me! There's a physical limit to the 'shortness' of a note achievable with a sustaining string instrument. I don't know how much shorter one can expect them to be - or the purpose of trying to make them any shorter unless the aim is to turn the string orchestra into an extension of the percussion or keyboard department! Very Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think marclawsonmusic was referring to the handful of notes you hear that appear to be LONGER than spiccato. Like the Marcatos you hear at the ends of phrases but aren't themselves a separate included articulation in Vol. 1. I don't think he was asking for an articulation shorter than spicc! :shock:
> 
> fantastic demo! o-[][]-o
Click to expand...


Hi! The ends of phrases are played with Long Notes or Legato art. - can't remember which one I've used anymore - with CC1, trying to simulate a "Marcato". 

I am pretty busy right now, but I will get the MIDI files for you guys, as soon as I have a break.
JM


----------



## Ed

Anyone else get a little click on the basses longs? Pressing hard doesnt cause it, so presumably sample start issue?


----------



## gpax

Ed @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Anyone else get a little click on the basses longs? Pressing hard doesnt cause it, so presumably sample start issue?


Should we perhaps now start a different Mural thread specific to reporting any issues or discrepancies?


----------



## marclawsonmusic

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*



prodigalson @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> The spic shorts in Mural sound very short to me! There's a physical limit to the 'shortness' of a note achievable with a sustaining string instrument. I don't know how much shorter one can expect them to be - or the purpose of trying to make them any shorter unless the aim is to turn the string orchestra into an extension of the percussion or keyboard department! Very Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think marclawsonmusic was referring to the handful of notes you hear that appear to be LONGER than spiccato.* Like the Marcatos you hear at the ends of phrases but aren't themselves a separate included articulation in Vol. 1. I don't think he was asking for an articulation shorter than spicc! :shock:
> 
> fantastic demo! o-[][]-o
Click to expand...


Yes. This. 

And, thank you, Jacques for your feedback. I look forward to seeing that MIDI file whenever you get a moment. Your demo pretty much sold me on the library.

Best,
Marc


----------



## esencia

gpax @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Ed @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else get a little click on the basses longs? Pressing hard doesnt cause it, so presumably sample start issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Should we perhaps now start a different Mural thread specific to reporting any issues or discrepancies?
Click to expand...


I'm also feeling some clicks ...some times.. I don´t know when it happens.. but there are a few...
I think that it´s a programming issue that should be solved with the Mural updates...


----------



## The Darris

gpax @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Ed @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else get a little click on the basses longs? Pressing hard doesnt cause it, so presumably sample start issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Should we perhaps now start a different Mural thread specific to reporting any issues or discrepancies?
Click to expand...


You should never start a thread to report issues. This is so pointless and only causes problems between user and developer. 

Please, please, please, always send a support ticket to the developers when you find an issues, no matter how big or small. That is the fastest, easiest way to get shit fixed.


----------



## quantum7

I've been listening to Paul's walk-through in an attempt to assess if I really *need* Mural now before the discount expires today. I don't know why I keep cracking up when I hear Paul saying he needs one hand free to touch his Lemur.


----------



## gpax

The Darris @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> gpax @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else get a little click on the basses longs? Pressing hard doesnt cause it, so presumably sample start issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Should we perhaps now start a different Mural thread specific to reporting any issues or discrepancies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should never start a thread to report issues. This is so pointless and only causes problems between user and developer.
> 
> Please, please, please, always send a support ticket to the developers when you find an issues, no matter how big or small. That is the fastest, easiest way to get shit fixed.
Click to expand...

Perhaps I am misunderstanding something. As the self proclaimed King of submitting tickets first and foremost, and with utmost detail and care (just ask any developer I've contacted, lol), I totally agree that is always the best route to take. My intention here, was to simply keep the focus on the release itself, hence suggesting that discussions about various issues be bounced elsewhere. Obviously, as you indicated, this is perhaps not wise either. It does leave me questioning, however, what is the appropriate venue for comparing notes. I've often saved myself sending a support ticket by reading of similar findings by others, as well as workarounds. 

I do hope this forum gets over that volatile relationship that seems to get fostered with respect to straight-forward inquiries. 

Best, 

Greg


----------



## Richard Bowling

quantum7 @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> I've been listening to Paul's walk-through in an attempt to assess if I really *need* Mural now before the discount expires today. I don't know why I keep cracking up when I hear Paul saying he needs one hand free to touch his Lemur.



I thought it was just me...


----------



## The Darris

gpax @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Perhaps I am misunderstanding something. As the self proclaimed King of submitting tickets first and foremost, and with utmost detail and care (just ask any developer I've contacted, lol), I totally agree that is always the best route to take. My intention here, was to simply keep the focus on the release itself, hence suggesting that discussions about various issues be bounced elsewhere. Obviously, as you indicated, this is perhaps not wise either. It does leave me questioning, however, what is the appropriate venue for comparing notes. I've often saved myself sending a support ticket by reading of similar findings by others, as well as workarounds.
> 
> I do hope this forum gets over that volatile relationship that seems to get fostered with respect to straight-forward inquiries.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



You are correct, there is a difference between having a thread that approaches an issue with: "Hey, this is broke and I have sent a support request. This is what the devs had said.." versus "Hey, this is broke, anyone else have this problem?" My point is that a lot of people do the latter and it doesn't solve any problems. It usually ends with the developers asking them to send in a request which is time consuming for them to have to police it. I am not a developer but yet it annoys me that a lot of individuals don't use the least path of resistance when it comes to issues they have. Also, most issues would be resolved if people read the developer's FAQ and manual. 

Regardless of your post trying to get this thread back on track, you inadvertently gave light that having a dedicated thread to issues was a good idea when it wasn't. I wasn't attacking you directly on this but making sure others get the message that hitting up tech support should be priority and go from there. I understand your intentions were good but maybe not the best approach to changing the course of this thread.


----------



## tmm

quantum7 @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> I've been listening to Paul's walk-through in an attempt to assess if I really *need* Mural now before the discount expires today. I don't know why I keep cracking up when I hear Paul saying he needs one hand free to touch his Lemur.



LOL I'm doing the same thing (listening to the demos to make a last minute purchase decision), but now I can't concentrate on the actual demo o-[][]-o


----------



## gpax

I knew I could not stand the anxiety of watching the clock today and pondering this. 

So...I bought it two days ago. But today was my first test drive, and Mural is exquisite (hint: see Blake Robinson's blog in addition to Paul's walkthrough and the manual). There is versatility there, btw, and the tools to unleash this are inherent, even on faster passages as I was very pleased to discover. 

G


----------



## Richard Bowling

I took the plunge and bought Mural... Mainly so that I would *stop* touching my Lemur.


----------



## jleckie

gpax @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> I knew I could not stand the anxiety of watching the clock today and pondering this.
> 
> So...I bought it two days ago.



If you are having to pay dollars to pounds then you saved yourself a lot of money. Looks like the dollar fell ANOTHER tenth today!


----------



## prodigalson

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*



> Regardless of your post trying to get this thread back on track, you inadvertently gave light that having a dedicated thread to issues was a good idea when it wasn't. I wasn't attacking you directly on this but making sure others get the message that hitting up tech support should be priority and go from there. I understand your intentions were good but maybe not the best approach to changing the course of this thread.



Seeing as you appear to be the final arbiter on what is or is not "a good idea" to post in this forum, I have a question. What if there were a situation where a function in a new library is not working as expected but didn't necessarily indicate that something was technically wrong? For example, in Mural, I've been trying to set certain articulations to trigger via note velocity. I've set the respective velocity ranges for each trigger and edited the notes to those velocities. I've made sure I deselcted "legato intervals only" for the non legato arts. And yet those arts still won't trigger. Now, this could be a problem with the programming or it could be that I'm an idiot and I'm missing a step. I've been reluctant to submit a ticket because I'm sensitive to the fact that developers are busy enough with actual technical issues without needing to teach customers how to use their library via tech support. I considered starting a thread to see if anyone had had the same problem (or if someone could give advice on what I was doing wrong). Maybe, if say, 4 or 5 different people had run into the same problem then the issue wouldn't be me, in which case I would be confident I wouldn't be wasting Spitfire's time by submitting a support ticket. 

HOWEVER, you've just informed us all that it is definitely never a good idea to post a thread like that, so what do I do now? 

*I totally agree that when experiencing obvious technical issues with a library, it is far more appropriate to submit a ticket than take to this forum expecting a developer to respond directly*...however, there must be a middle ground in which users can reach out to pick other peoples brains about their experience of their new library.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*



prodigalson @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Seeing as you appear to be the final arbiter on what is or is not "a good idea" to post in this forum, I have a question. What if there were a situation where a function in a new library is not working as expected but didn't necessarily indicate that something was technically wrong? For example, in Mural, I've been trying to set certain articulations to trigger via note velocity. I've set the respective velocity ranges for each trigger and edited the notes to those velocities. I've made sure I deselcted "legato intervals only" for the non legato arts. And yet those arts still won't trigger. Now, this could be a problem with the programming or it could be that I'm an idiot and I'm missing a step. I've been reluctant to submit a ticket because I'm sensitive to the fact that developers are busy enough with actual technical issues without needing to teach customers how to use their library via tech support. I considered starting a thread to see if anyone had had the same problem (or if someone could give advice on what I was doing wrong). Maybe, if say, 4 or 5 different people had run into the same problem then the issue wouldn't be me, in which case I would be confident I wouldn't be wasting Spitfire's time by submitting a support ticket.
> 
> HOWEVER, you've just informed us all that it is definitely never a good idea to post a thread like that, so what do I do now?
> 
> *I totally agree that when experiencing obvious technical issues with a library, it is far more appropriate to submit a ticket than take to this forum expecting a developer to respond directly*...however, there must be a middle ground in which users can reach out to pick other peoples brains about their experience of their new library.



Well, I never claimed to be an 'arbiter' of anything but if my post rubbed you the wrong way, apologies. The simple answer to your issue is use some common sense and logic. Starting a thread about functionality is fine, starting a thread to simply get mad about a technical issue is completely different, especially if you haven't contacted support about it. That was why I chimed in but I also misunderstood gpax's response to whoever was complaining about the pops and clicks. Gpax and I cleared that up via PMs. We both agree that too many people on here are not following the logical protocol when it comes to getting help with technical issues. 

Now, to actually provide some help to you. Have you tried activating the articulations you want to use to a group? (ie; Staccatos and Spiccatos have set to Group 1 and adjust the velocity ranges as desired.) When you do this, you can still keyswitch between all other articulation types in the patch such as legato. However, when you keyswitch to either Staccato or Spiccato, you will have the velocity map settings activated as you are now set within Group 1. I have been playing with these settings in Sable so Mural's scripting might be slightly different but essentially the same. Give that a shot and see if it gets you any closer to the results you want.


----------



## gpax

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*



The Darris @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Gpax and I cleared that up via PMs. We both agree that too many people on here are not following the logical protocol when it comes to getting help with technical issues.


While it's true that your were kind and thoughtful in responding to my PM, I would ask that you allow me the courtesy of choosing how to articulate my own views on this topic. Thanks!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*



gpax @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> While it's true that your were kind and thoughtful in responding to my PM, I would ask that you allow me the courtesy of choosing how to articulate my own views on this topic. Thanks!



:oops: :oops: :oops: :oops: :oops:


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson, LAST DAY OF 15% off promo!*



Graham Keitch @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> The spic shorts in Mural sound very short to me! There's a physical limit to the 'shortness' of a note achievable with a sustaining string instrument. I don't know how much shorter one can expect them to be - or the purpose of trying to make them any shorter unless the aim is to turn the string orchestra into an extension of the percussion or keyboard department! :D



Hahah. That's a very good point Graham. That's exactly what a lot of users are looking for actually. Reality and samples…... :lol:


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

:D 

I think in this case I had misunderstood the requirements of the individual that had initially raised the topic - but only a few minutes earlier I had been reading yet another post by someone basing their purchase decision purely (so it seemed to me) on the ability of a string library to do shorts! Yes, they are important but I don't get the obsession with it!

Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*



Graham Keitch @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> :D
> 
> I think in this case I had misunderstood the requirements of the individual that had initially raised the topic - but only a few minutes earlier I had been reading yet another post by someone basing their purchase decision purely (so it seemed to me) on the ability of a string library to do shorts! Yes, they are important but I don't get the obsession with it!
> 
> Cheers o-[][]-o



That might be me. We all have different writing styles. A good set of short articulations on their own will make a library pay for itself at least ten times over for me, so I stand by my comment. It isn't an obsession, its simply a business matter.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Absolutely gents. Nothing wrong with good short articulations, especially the required market of music today. It's the way trends go.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Hope the first two week sale was a big success. Looking forward to the Vol. II & III !!


----------



## Ed

The Darris @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> You should never start a thread to report issues. This is so pointless and only causes problems between user and developer.
> 
> Please, please, please, always send a support ticket to the developers when you find an issues, no matter how big or small. That is the fastest, easiest way to get [email protected]#t fixed.



I agree I just asked here because its nice to know its not just myself. 

I love this library, and with every SF lib I love the extra control in the programming. The "releases" issue I was whinging about with Sable now has so much control with the default sustains I turn *down* the release slider on the panel :DD Also makes me glad I have Sable for the detail. 

The only issue I have encountered is the Basses Longs, I get clicks at the start of every note, except when hitting the key hard, presumably triggering a different sample start.


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Just did a Basses test Ed and I am not getting that here.


----------



## jeffc

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Sorry to go off topic, but anybody who has Mural know if there are default Keyswitches built in or you have to program them from scratch. I can't figure it out. 

Besides that Mural sounds great....


J


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*



jeffc @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but anybody who has Mural know if there are default Keyswitches built in or you have to program them from scratch. I can't figure it out.
> 
> Besides that Mural sounds great....
> 
> 
> J



I am still downloading Mural but (and it is probably in the Manual) if it is anything like Sable, the keyswitches are not in the normal piano range. For the Vln-Vla, they are default around C -1(minus 1). You can use the piano icon in the bottom left of the instrument GUI to slide the keyswitches more left or right. I usually default my to C0 start. Anyway, to see where they are by default, adjust Kontakt's piano octave up or down to find them.


----------



## marclawsonmusic

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*



The Darris @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> jeffc @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to go off topic, but anybody who has Mural know if there are default Keyswitches built in or you have to program them from scratch. I can't figure it out.
> 
> Besides that Mural sounds great....
> 
> 
> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still downloading Mural but (and it is probably in the Manual) if it is anything like Sable, the keyswitches are not in the normal piano range. For the Vln-Vla, they are default around C -1(minus 1). You can use the piano icon in the bottom left of the instrument GUI to slide the keyswitches more left or right. I usually default my to C0 start. Anyway, to see where they are by default, adjust Kontakt's piano octave up or down to find them.
Click to expand...


I don't think this is in the manual. I wound up programming my own keyswitches using the instructions from page 18 of the manual.

So, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## gpax

Richard Bowling @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> I took the plunge and bought Mural... Mainly so that I would *stop* touching my Lemur.


I couldn't find the "Touch My Lemur" patch. Maybe it will be in volume 2?


----------



## Stephen Rees

gpax @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Richard Bowling @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and bought Mural... Mainly so that I would *stop* touching my Lemur.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the "Touch My Lemur" patch. Maybe it will be in volume 2?
Click to expand...


This is a tremendously valuable thread for new catchphrases. 'Touch my Lemur' naturally, but I'd also like to think that Sean's (quantum7) conundrum regarding his couch purchase (see about 2,000 posts ago in this epic threadathon) might lead to 'Bought the couch' entering popular usage. For example....

Person A - 'So, did you get that new sample library you wanted?'
Person B *shakes head gloomily* 'No. I bought the couch'.


----------



## Resoded

gpax @ 13th February 2014 said:


> Richard Bowling @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and bought Mural... Mainly so that I would *stop* touching my Lemur.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the "Touch My Lemur" patch. Maybe it will be in volume 2?
Click to expand...


Oh please please please, make a touch my lemur patch for volume 2. Something ridiculous and completely unusable.


----------



## feck

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

These just sound fantastic. Between the mic configurations there is so much possibility for tonal shaping. And that room.....awesome job guys!


----------



## quantum7

Stephen Rees @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> This is a tremendously valuable thread for new catchphrases. 'Touch my Lemur' naturally, but I'd also like to think that Sean's (quantum7) conundrum regarding his couch purchase (see about 2,000 posts ago in this epic threadathon) might lead to 'Bought the couch' entering popular usage. For example....
> 
> Person A - 'So, did you get that new sample library you wanted?'
> Person B *shakes head gloomily* 'No. I bought the couch'.



Ya....the wife convinced me that the couch was more important, so I passed on Mural for now, but hope to pick it up in the coming months. I imagine, though, that touching one's Lemur while on a comfy new couch would be much more comfortable than in the studio.....so all is not lost.


----------



## re-peat

quantum7 @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> (...) so all is not lost.


No, all is lust.

_


----------



## quantum7

re-peat @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> quantum7 @ Thu Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...) so all is not lost.
> 
> 
> 
> No, all is lust.
> 
> _
Click to expand...


:mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist

quantum7 @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> Ya....the wife convinced me that the couch was more important, so I passed on Mural for now, but hope to pick it up in the coming months. I imagine, though, that touching one's Lemur while on a comfy new couch would be much more comfortable than in the studio.....so all is not lost.



Here it is not my wife, but taxes....... . :-(

I hope that the war with my tax office will end soon. After this, I will buy HZ Percussion and Mural! o/~


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Spent an hour or two this morning reworking an earlier project. I was able to replace my existing string tracks (created with another library which I rate very highly) with Mural longs. I'm well chuffed with the improved transparency and detail of Mural which was achieved with minimal re-tweaking. Great work guys - and thanks! 

o-[][]-o 

Graham


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*



Graham Keitch @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> Spent an hour or two this morning reworking an earlier project. I was able to replace my existing string tracks (created with another library which I rate very highly) with Mural longs. I'm well chuffed with the improved transparency and detail of Mural which was achieved with minimal re-tweaking. Great work guys - and thanks!
> 
> o-[][]-o
> 
> Graham



I wouldn't mind hearing that Graham.

I find Mural is good for sketching out too. Just say, choosing a patch and playing around. The sound can give out it's own little bit of inspiration I find. I sketched out a part using both hands on the Violas Con Sord patch, no mod wheel or anything and you can hear, (if you want :lol: ) me searching stuttering around for the next chord in an improvisation.

You get these fantastic demos, but this is just a demo made bare and not fantastic. But still extremely useful at least to me, because it shows the other side of fantastic. :D 

https://soundcloud.com/adrian-cook-79/viola-releases


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Those viola con sords are sounding great Adrian! It's helpful to hear some raw out of the box sounds, especially when the sound is good enough to inspire further work.

I will upload the work I've been doing this morning. I just want to experiment with a few other arts to bring things alive a bit more. Likewise, it would be good to hear your sketch further developed too!

G

Edit: 'ere 'tis Adrian: 

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=6549948&q=hi&newref=1 (http://www.soundclick.com/player/single ... i&amp;newref=1)

Pretty rough mix - and an early work that I'm reluctant to improve as it has actually been performed live. But I thought it was worth updating the mock-up with Mural. Straight out of Finale.


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen

Indeed, the con sordinos sound amazing, Adrian! Can't wait to hear other demo's!


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Graham that's a great sound. Very old England as they say. Good work. The Mural sound definitely works for that style. Very nice and relaxed.

Sounds like you've been wandering around Summerleaze Beach!  

Matthijs thanks and I was just showing how easy it is to get a good sound out of the box, while at the same time, obviously struggling to find that next chord. :mrgreen: 

A sort of light relief as it were against a backdrop of all these fantastic demos. I will, however, when I get the chance, develop that into a proper piece, using the full Mural deck of cards. Obviously I will use legato, but when you're just paying both hands for fun, you can't do that.


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

I would like to share this with you all. While not solely Mural it does heavily depend on Spitfires various products.

https://soundcloud.com/click-sky-fade/lament

as does this:

https://soundcloud.com/click-sky-fade/shutdown

All the best

Dave


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Good stuff Dave. Very full sound.


----------



## feck

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Hey Paul, what software are you using on your iPad to control the mics/sliders for Spitfire products? TouchOSC?


----------



## Click Sky Fade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*



adriancook @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> Good stuff Dave. Very full sound.



Many thanks Adrian


----------



## Richard Bowling

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*



feck @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> Hey Paul, what software are you using on your iPad to control the mics/sliders for Spitfire products? TouchOSC?



On the Video (Walkthrough) Paul mentioned a Lemur. The Lemur interface is available for iPad


----------



## quantum7

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*



Richard Bowling @ Fri Feb 14 said:


> On the Video (Walkthrough) Paul mentioned a Lemur. The Lemur interface is available for iPad



$50 for Lemur and only $5 for TouchOSC. What does Lemur do that costs $45 more???


----------



## feck

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Which Lemur template out of curiosity - ArtsUNmuted? Or something else?


----------



## mac4d

So I finally got it installed. Sounds nice.

Is there anyway to get a faster attack on the longs?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Hey, shameless plug but for those that are still on the fence about getting this, I am doing a live stream tomorrow morning at 10 am PST. I will be providing an overview as well as composing something on the fly to show how Mural and Sable sound together. Come hang out if you are interested. 

Live Stream: http://www.justin.tv/thedarris07


----------



## TeamLeader

pkm @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> I made a quick TouchOSC iPad template for the main patches in case anybody is interested.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4x6d3sj7g6mmj ... 1.touchosc



WOw. Thank you sir! Do you have any other TouchOSC files? Perhaps sable, albion etc. It would be such a help to those of us older non 'codey' types. Thanks again!


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

Hi guys,
Does anyone know when Mural's other mics will be released or if they've already been ? It's my first SF lib so I don't know how it works : notified via email, overhere, or ones has to check on SF site ?
Thanx !

- Erik


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Erik,

We have a lot of updates in the works and they will start coming out w/c 17th -- we are prepping v1.1 of Mural so that you get the updated patches alongside the extra samples.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## blougui

Synesthesia @ Fri Mar 07 said:


> Hi Erik,
> 
> We have a lot of updates in the works and they will start coming out w/c 17th -- we are prepping v1.1 of Mural so that you get the updated patches alongside the extra samples.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Thanx for the lightning fast feedback, Paul.

- Erik


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - NEW DEMO by Rohan Stevenson*

There is news:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news

Much love.

Christian.


----------



## BenG

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*

Watching now...
Sounds great so far guys!


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*

Here is the walkthrough -- releasing on Thursday!!

More info coming tomorrow, also about tomorrow's update for Mural Vol 1.


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*

7:30 (approx.) you talk about needing to have Vol. 1 in order to properly use the Leg. Per. Palette. I assume this means that the dir. structure will actually matter here?

So, I have Mural as seen below... is Vol. 2 going to go inside of that Vol. 1 folder? If not, how do the Palette patch(es) know where to find the Vol. 1 files it needs?


----------



## noxtenebrae17

Looking awesome guys. Those .5 and 1.0 shorts are phenomenal. Congrats on the release!

Any time frame for the other BML updates? (Horns, flutes, low brass)


----------



## Synesthesia

HI Jeff -- I will release a tutorial tomorrow!

Noxton -- thank you! All will be coming in the fullness of time! We are going thru as fast as (in)humanly possible.

Thanks!!

Paul


----------



## RiffWraith

Synesthesia @ Tue May 06 said:


> HI Jeff -- I will release a tutorial tomorrow!



Cool - thanks!

Hey - I am not sure if you are planning a Vol. 3 (you don't have to say either way)... but if you are, please seriously consider runs:

1 oct, 2 oct, up and down, maj., min., dim.

Cheers.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt

Looks great! A few questions though, I might have missed something. But if I understand it correctly, is the molto vib long now also incorporated with the legatos?

It would also be great to see a video where all the three legato types, vol1 and 2, are combined


----------



## aaronnt1

Sounding really great!


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*

Awesome! Sounds lovely.

Since you guys now have your own download system, any way we could choose which one to download? Personally I'd go straight for the stereo mixes. 

The ostinato legato (as in Sable IV) would be cool for an eventual Mural III. Also: sul tasto trem, harm trem, and minor 3rd through perfect 4th trills. Also consider adding the first two natural harmonics (the lowest two strings, "cut" in half) for each section. I really miss these in Sable.

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## Jonathan Howe

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*



jamwerks @ Tue May 06 said:


> The ostinato legato (as in Sable IV) would be cool for an eventual Mural III.



There is an ostinato legato in Sable IV?


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*

The 0.5 and 1 shorts took me by surprise but turned out to be very interesting. Sul tasto sounds amazing. And the tense longs seem to be just as wonderful as the ones in Sable.

But one thing I really miss is legato sordino!


----------



## antoniopandrade

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*

Good stuff! Will the bowed legatos be smoother in the lower ranges of the dynamic / expression controllers? I feel the fingered legatos of vol1 can be a bit bumpy around that range.


----------



## Richard Bowling

will there be measured Tremelos for V2, VA as well in future updates or volume? it appears that there is Meas Trem for V1, Celli and CB at this time.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*



TodayIWill @ Tue May 06 said:


> jamwerks @ Tue May 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ostinato legato (as in Sable IV) would be cool for an eventual Mural III.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an ostinato legato in Sable IV?
Click to expand...


SF will be releasing a repitition legato style (ostinato) for Sable Vol. 4 in an update later this year. They are still working on it.


----------



## feck

Paul, you guys seriously need to stop coming out with new products. I am beginning to form a Spitfire purchasing addiction!


----------



## JBZeon

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*

Paul, Christian,I was waiting for a library like this to expand my palette, awesome.... Mural will be my first lib from spitfire (and maybe Sable), great work!.


----------



## Enyak

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*

I am really glad to see Spitfire expand the arts not just in terms of playstyle, but for different lengths of the same arts. Specifically the 0,5 and 1 sec detaches. There is no substitute for the real thing. Having notes end naturally as a single shot sample? I love that.

If you guys want to go ahead and expand this to 1,5 and 2,0 sec arts, I am still onboard.

I'd MUCH rather have these kind of variation arts then the more esoteric arts like sul ponticello tremolo. MUCH, MUCH rather. I know there is probably a strong demand from people mocking up interpretations of classical works, but I never use these arts. However I always wish for my basic arts to be more expressive and adaptable (UPDATE) in terms of 1) vibrato control 2) length 3) dynamics. So every alternative addition is much appreciated.

Just saying.


----------



## Synesthesia

Released!!

Enjoy! A ton of sweat equity in this one!

:D


----------



## Richard Bowling

will there be measured Tremolos for V2, VA as well in future updates or volume? it appears that there is Meas Trem for V1, Celli and CB at this time.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

Have I missed something or have Spitfire abandoned PayPal?


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

I hope there will be some demo using Mural 2 articulation


----------



## aaronnt1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - VOLUME 2 - We Have News...*



Enyak @ Thu 08 May said:


> I'd MUCH rather have these kind of variation arts then the more esoteric arts like sul ponticello tremolo. MUCH, MUCH rather. I know there is probably a strong demand from people mocking up interpretations of classical works, but I never use these arts. However I always wish for my basic arts to be more expressive and adaptable (UPDATE) in terms of 1) vibrato control 2) length 3) dynamics. So every alternative addition is much appreciated.
> 
> Just saying.



I'm glad for all of them  but for me, if I had to choose, arts like sul pont terms are far more important than 0.5 and 1 sec shorts just because you get far more flexibility and options and those arts are used far more than you think. So I welcome all the extended arts that Spitfire is committed to recording, they are all essential for someone like me who likes to have all options available to him and will definitely be using them all. 

P.S those sul tastos sound gorgeous.


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

Sounds gorgeous. Wondering if these new shorts have release samples? Didn't Sable have those?


----------



## EwigWanderer

Synesthesia @ 8th May 2014 said:


> Released!!
> 
> Enjoy! A ton of sweat equity in this one!
> 
> :D



Great! =o 

Will there be Mural vol 3? And maybe a few more short articulations in it?
I have to make a decision on will I start collecting Mural or get that another one from that another country...which is great too, but can't have them all :(


----------



## pelagicoats

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

they said it somewhere before that Mural will have 4 volumes at least...


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*



pelagicoats @ Fri May 09 said:


> they said it somewhere before that Mural will have 4 volumes at least...



4 volumes of Mural?????

I am wondering what other articulations will that be.


----------



## aaronnt1

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*



dhlkid @ Thu 08 May said:


> pelagicoats @ Fri May 09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they said it somewhere before that Mural will have 4 volumes at least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 volumes of Mural?????
> 
> I am wondering what other articulations will that be.
Click to expand...


I'd imagine it will cover pretty much the same articulations as Sable when complete.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Fast legato for mural will be a dream come true <3


----------



## Synesthesia

Stiltzkin @ Thu May 08 said:


> Fast legato for mural will be a dream come true <3



I can tell you that your dream is a reality! 

I can't give a timeline on the next volume at this stage though, decent fast legato (using real specially recorded transitions) is a looong old programming job.

Tis recorded though!


----------



## The Darris

Synesthesia @ Thu May 08 said:


> I can tell you that your dream is a reality!
> 
> I can't give a timeline on the next volume at this stage though, decent fast legato (using real specially recorded transitions) is a looong old programming job.
> 
> Tis recorded though!


----------



## Stiltzkin

Synesthesia @ Thu May 08 said:


> Stiltzkin @ Thu May 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fast legato for mural will be a dream come true <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you that your dream is a reality!
> 
> I can't give a timeline on the next volume at this stage though, decent fast legato (using real specially recorded transitions) is a looong old programming job.
> 
> Tis recorded though!
Click to expand...


----------



## EwigWanderer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*


----------



## Pontus Rufelt

Any chance of a video demo of the patch that combines the legatos of Vol1 and 2? Also, do the .5 and 1 sec shorts have the new release trigger functionality?


----------



## Simon Ravn

Sounds great guys - congrats!

Does this expansion include:

1) New molto vib combined with the old legatos, so you get molto vib either in the highest vel. layer, or the highest vib setting?

2) New portamento patch combined with the original legato patch - e.g. activated by velocity?

This is kind of important to me. A separated portamento patch or a separated multi vib patch just isn't very interesting, IMHO....


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

Hi Simon,

Not sure if you've watched the videos all through, but the combination patches are here:






Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Simon Ravn

Hi Paul.

I watched the launch, overiew video (admittedly, I skimmed it through though), and didn't find any info about it. I didn't realize there were more videos, but thanks - I am very happy that there are combination patches

So, to be 100% specific, is there such a patch that I am asking for? I don't want to keyswitch to another patch to get portamento, or molto vib - it would make sense if those new articulations were part of a standard (updated) legato patch, reacting to velocity for portamento or regular legato, and vibrato setting or modwheel for molto vib, I think


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

Simon - all of the different legato types are combined in a single patch. By default they react to note velocity, but this is fully customisable.

You'll find all the details in Blake Robinson's blog here, under Articulation Switcher: http://blake.so/blog/?10

Vibrato is simply controlled via a CC slider.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Mikhel thanks, but that blog is a general description of how things work, as far as I can see. I can't find the video Paul mentioned, that should detail what new combination patches have been created, combining Mural 2 material with Mural 1 - so I still am a little unsure if what I want to do is possible with the arrival of Mural 2.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

Simon, 

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think there was a video introducing the combination patches for Mural, but the patch layout and added functionality is identical to Sable (just with fewer articulations).
Spitfire have created master patches with empty slots in them that get filled as additional volumes are added, sounds like a good idea for painless updates...

I've got Mural open at the moment so here's a rundown of the 3 combination patches for Vln 1:

Core Pallette patch: longs (regular, CS, harmonics, flautando, sul pont, sul pont distorted, sul tasto), shorts (spicc, 0.5s, 1.0s, pizz, bartok, col legno).

Decorative Pallette patch: long CS sul pont, trem, meas. trem 150bpm & 180bpm, trills, FX

Legato Performance Pallette patch: legato (fingered, bowed, portamento)

You can see the combined patches and functionality in action in the Sable update video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbtvFMn9rwg&list=UUJ7QbJQgJSSdd_v-VxdO6Gg


Hope this helps,
Mihkel


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

I should add, you can have all the patches open simultaneously and keyswitch between all of the available articulations via clever "Shared keyswitches" functionality, also introduced in the Sable functionality video.


----------



## livefreela

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

seems to be so erik - i'm in the same boat, i've purchased all of my SF stuff via Paypal in the past (the majority of the catalog) as I'm a bit weird with my finances and insist on keeping all of my studio buys on one credit card, which is an amex and that was the only way to make those purchases work in the past. i've been trying to buy Mural 2 since launch and reached out to SF's zendesk for help but they said they're working on it and asked me to use another card in the meantime which isn't really an option for me at the moment so I've yet to be able to upgrade. (I'll be kind of obstinate on this one and kindly hold off on the buy in the meantime in lieu of purchasing the lib on my personal visa and invoicing an expense report to myself - ergo antagonizing my already ornery accountant). that said, SF's a class act and always has been - i'm hopeful they'll get this figured out soon - please accept my money :D


----------



## Synesthesia

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*

Here's a new demo from the rather talented Andy B featuring Mural -- specifically the velocity controlled leg patches.

*WALTZ OF THE FAERIE QUEENE - ANDY B*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/WaltzOfTheFaerieQueene_AB.mp3[/mp3]

Enjoy!!

Paul

link for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/WaltzOfTheFaerieQueene_AB.mp3


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

I've heard some tracks from Andy through the years, but that's maybe the best of them, if that's at all possible.

What a phenomenal sound to get from samples. Incredible writing. 

Full run down would be nice?


----------



## Manuel

wow, thats not only really, really beautiful strings, it's an absolutely amazing composition!

best, Manuel


----------



## jamwerks

Incredible demo! Excellent writing. Very Ravel-ish. Andy is one talented chap!

Strings sound great of course. Are those WW's from the upcoming BML series, or other?

And the mix sounds professionally done. Except for a few seconds here or there, could be mistaken for a live recording. Congrats


----------



## peksi

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

chocolate sound.. Paul where do you come up with those! :D


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Wow amazing demo, really beautiful. Love this style, it's rarely done especially for library demos. Bravo Andy.

I'm sure this was maybe discussed in a video but velocity legatos? What exactly are those compared to the regular legatos?


----------



## Stiltzkin

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



ryanstrong @ Sat May 10 said:


> Wow amazing demo, really beautiful. Love this style, it's rarely done especially for library demos. Bravo Andy.
> 
> I'm sure this was maybe discussed in a video but velocity legatos? What exactly are those compared to the regular legatos?



Combination performance legato (just like sable, low velocity = port, mid = fingered high = bowed)


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



ryanstrong @ Sat May 10 said:


> Wow amazing demo, really beautiful. Love this style, it's rarely done especially for library demos. Bravo Andy.
> 
> I'm sure this was maybe discussed in a video but velocity legatos? What exactly are those compared to the regular legatos?



Are you referring to this...


Portamento when velocity is between 0 and 19,
Fingered when velocity is between 20 and 83,
Bowed when velocity is between 84 and 127,
Fast when notes are spaced between 90 and 200ms apart,
Runs when notes are spaced less than 90ms apart.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



Stiltzkin @ Sat May 10 said:


> ryanstrong @ Sat May 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow amazing demo, really beautiful. Love this style, it's rarely done especially for library demos. Bravo Andy.
> 
> I'm sure this was maybe discussed in a video but velocity legatos? What exactly are those compared to the regular legatos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combination performance legato (just like sable, low velocity = port, mid = fingered high = bowed)
Click to expand...


Answered my own question same time you did! Thank you. I've loved this feature since my first sample library with LASS and am VERY happy to see other developers utilizing it. Now with extra layer of speed as well legatos are getting more and more powerful.


----------



## Guy Rowland

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*



Synesthesia @ Sat May 10 said:


> Here's a new demo from the rather talented Andy B featuring Mural -- specifically the velocity controlled leg patches.
> 
> *WALTZ OF THE FAERIE QUEENE - ANDY B*
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/WaltzOfTheFaerieQueene_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Paul
> 
> link for non flash users:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/WaltzOfTheFaerieQueene_AB.mp3



This is a rhetorical question, it's not meant to start THAT debate again but - seriously, how many people hearing that would believe it was real?

Amazing composition and programming.


----------



## aaronnt1

Sounds amazing! Really nice composition too.


----------



## JacquesMathias

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*



Synesthesia @ Sat May 10 said:


> Here's a new demo from the rather talented Andy B featuring Mural -- specifically the velocity controlled leg patches.
> 
> *WALTZ OF THE FAERIE QUEENE - ANDY B*
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/WaltzOfTheFaerieQueene_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Paul
> 
> link for non flash users:
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/mural/WaltzOfTheFaerieQueene_AB.mp3



Hi Paul,

It's been a while  
Great demo, love the writing!

Congrats on the new release, awesome strings.

Jacques


----------



## AC986

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED!*



Guy Rowland @ Sat May 10 said:


> This is a rhetorical question, it's not meant to start THAT debate again but - seriously, how many people hearing that would believe it was real?
> 
> Amazing composition and programming.



It does sound real from one of the best at that in the business. If not _the_ best.

I don't try and compete with that. :lol:


----------



## synergy543

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Wow, wow, oh wow! 

Exquisite execution and orchestration.


----------



## marclawsonmusic

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Just want to join the chorus and say "bravo" and what a lovely demo.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Bravo, Andy!
Your demo is a tasteful mix of Ravel and Angela Morley, and I love it! 8) 

So far, I've tried real hard to ignore the release of this library (money is short and times are hard, you know... :cry: ), but this is exactly the kind of sound I'm looking for in my current projects. I'm using EW HS+HOW, 8Dio Adagio+Claire & VSL woodwinds most of the time and I'm quite happy with the results, but for some of my projects, these Mural strings could be a huge time-saver, especially in the mixing stage. I love the balance and the dynamics of this demo.

I assume the woodwinds, harp, brass in this demo are all Spitfire samples as well, right?

One more thing, was there any post-processing in this demo? I was wondering how much of this is Mural out-of-the-box and how much is just Andy's magic. :wink: 

- Jerome


----------



## EwigWanderer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Great demo Andy! 

Video runthrough would be nice to watch. How you use different mics and their levels etc.

(is the woodwinds from Spitfire bespoke or BWW perhaps?)


----------



## rJames

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Anyone else having problems with Basses combo patches loading after buying and downloading vol 2?
Just wondering if it is an error on my end.


----------



## Simon Ravn

blakerobinson @ Sat May 10 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Sat May 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mikhel thanks, but that blog is a general description of how things work, as far as I can see. I can't find the video Paul mentioned, that should detail what new combination patches have been created, combining Mural 2 material with Mural 1 - so I still am a little unsure if what I want to do is possible with the arrival of Mural 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Mural includes the latest version of the articulation switcher and the Legato Performance Palette (vol 1+2) patch is configured, by default, to switch interval type on velocity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velocity 1 - 19 is Portamento, 20 - 95 is Fingered and 96 - 127 is Bowed
> 
> The ranges and rules can be complete customised, as covered in the blog Mihkel linked to (you could change it to switch via a CC if you wanted to). These interval types are also mapped to traditional keyswitches towards the bottom of the keyboard. Holding down a keyswitch while playing an interval will override the velocity/configured behaviour.
Click to expand...


Hi Blake, that is awesome, thanks! I haven't seen this art. switcher yet, but it looks very flexible and cool. It seems everything I want is possible -- and probably a lot more


----------



## Simon Ravn

And lovely demo Andy!


----------



## Simon Ravn

BTW on another note I am having serious problems with the new downloader. It is "interrupted" and resuming all the time and it takes a lot of time to get anything down for me. Is this how Mural 2 and all future SF libraries are distributed? If so, I really hope the downloader will be improved.


----------



## Manuel

Simon, I had this problem until I updated to the latest version of the new downloader. Since its in beta stage there are a lot of new versions... 

hope this helps, Manuel


----------



## Simon Ravn

Manuel, thanks! I was one version behind it seems - new version seems better!


----------



## rJames

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



rJames @ Sun May 11 said:


> Anyone else having problems with Basses combo patches loading after buying and downloading vol 2?
> Just wondering if it is an error on my end.



Brain freeze. They had "loaded," so few articulations that I forgot that I needed to load them only if I wanted to use them.

Solved.


----------



## Joe_D

Manuel @ Sun May 11 said:


> ....I had this problem until I updated to the latest version of the new downloader....



EDIT: the answer to my question below is: it installed after more than an hour! I'm leaving the first part of this post up in case it reassures anyone else doing the install. 

My question was: after Mural Vol. 2 downloads, when it gets to the last step of the installation (when the downloader says "Installing... Step two of two: Extracting file 5 of 6 - samplesmuralvol2_mm.zip"), how long did that step take?

I'm at that step, and the progress bar is still at zero after about an hour. Do any of you have a sense if the installer is frozen, or if this step really should take that long or longer? I do understand that the file is huge (32 GB+), so it is plausible that it would take some time. 

Answer was: it installed after more than an hour. 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Thanks everyone for the comments and sorry I've not had the chance to reply earlier.

In answer to questions about external processing, there was no processing apart from some slight EQ cuts at 9kHz and 400Hz. So no compression, limiting, reverb etc., that's the sound of Mural as it comes.

Instruments used – all samples are Spitfire. I started with a BML template and then added any instruments that haven't been edited/released yet – things like oboe, clarinet, cor anglais – from the bespoke. It shouldn't be too long before we have a complete BML orchestra though.

Hope that helps.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## EwigWanderer

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



Andy B @ 12th May 2014 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments and sorry I've not had the chance to reply earlier.
> 
> In answer to questions about external processing, there was no processing apart from some slight EQ cuts at 9kHz and 400Hz. So no compression, limiting, reverb etc., that's the sound of Mural as it comes.
> 
> Instruments used – all samples are Spitfire. I started with a BML template and then added any instruments that haven't been edited/released yet – things like oboe, clarinet, cor anglais – from the bespoke. It shouldn't be too long before we have a complete BML orchestra though.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.



Thanks Andy


----------



## Imzadi

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



Andy B @ Mon May 12 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments and sorry I've not had the chance to reply earlier.
> 
> In answer to questions about external processing, there was no processing apart from some slight EQ cuts at 9kHz and 400Hz. So no compression, limiting, reverb etc., that's the sound of Mural as it comes.
> 
> Instruments used – all samples are Spitfire. I started with a BML template and then added any instruments that haven't been edited/released yet – things like oboe, clarinet, cor anglais – from the bespoke. It shouldn't be too long before we have a complete BML orchestra though.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.


Amazing piece of music. Would love to see the MIDI file! Lots to learn from there (as far as programmin and composing)


----------



## ETMuz

Sorry If I missed something, but is the Mural BML library supposed to replace the existing Vol. 1 folder or go inside it? I didn't see anything(including the video that showed this).


----------



## TGV

Hi. I updated, and now I'm missing Spiccato from the three available main palettes: it's not in core, nor in deco (or legato). Is that a bug?


----------



## alextone

The demo's excellent. Unlike so many demos, it's not muddy or OTT, and we get the chance to hear the instruments clearly, imho.
Lovely orchestration as well.

Alex.


----------



## Damon

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Beautiful song and amazing programming Andy! I love how you get such nice soft parts in your music. It really adds to the realism  I would love to know how you sequenced this. Do you use a metronome as you record or not since the song seems like it changes tempos so much.


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

I placed the order 24 hrs ago, got the order confirmation but havent received any download instruction.

Why?


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Usually those come automatically in just a few seconds


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



jamwerks @ Sun May 25 said:


> Usually those come automatically in just a few seconds



Haha, it has been many many few seconds later already. I ordered it 24hrs ago!!!

This is my first order after they switched to new system. Dont know if this is the issue.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



> Why?



support ticket ?


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



Damon @ Thu May 22 said:


> Beautiful song and amazing programming Andy! I love how you get such nice soft parts in your music. It really adds to the realism  I would love to know how you sequenced this. Do you use a metronome as you record or not since the song seems like it changes tempos so much.



Thanks Damon and sorry I missed this.

Yes, I do use a metronome as I write/play things in. The piece features quite a few tempo changes as you point out but it all remains in three throughout.

Andy.


----------



## Damon

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Fantastic Andy. I've been trying to compose textural music like this (been listening to Debussys 'La Mer' and Stravinskys 'Firebird Suite' a lot lol) but I have no clue how to go about it since I think so much in terms of chordal writing. Maybe one day lol


----------



## Andy B

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



Damon @ Sat May 24 said:


> Fantastic Andy. I've been trying to compose textural music like this (been listening to Debussys 'La Mer' and Stravinskys 'Firebird Suite' a lot lol) but I have no clue how to go about it since I think so much in terms of chordal writing. Maybe one day lol



Listening to those guys isn't going to do any harm ~o) . If you feel stuck in terms of thinking in block chords, why don't you try limiting yourself to using only monophonic patches and playing each voice in at a time? It should free things up a bit.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## dhlkid

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



blougui @ Sun May 25 said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support ticket ?
Click to expand...


I did, but no reply :wink: 

Anyway, I got the download instruction when I was watching Real Madrid vs Atletico :lol:


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



dhlkid @ Sun May 25 said:


> blougui @ Sun May 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support ticket ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, but no reply :wink:
> 
> Anyway, I got the download instruction when I was watching Real Madrid vs Atletico :lol:
Click to expand...


:wink:


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Stupid question probably : is there a voucher for futur purchases with this one or does it go like Mural 1 ? (expansive sessions, tight intro price so no voucher ?)

thanx

- Erik


----------



## emu

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

No, there is no voucher for future purchases. The voucher time seems to be over as none of the latest SF releases included vouchers anymore.


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Hi there,

The reason we've done this on Mural (where with Sable we did offer vouchers) is because we've tried to keep the price point down to Sable levels. However the band is exactly 4 times the size of the Sable band so we've had to make savings elsewhere.

Please remember a large portion of everything we sell is given back to the players in the shape of very handsome voluntary royalties that we pay out. So the more we discount the more the musicians whose talents we're all enjoying lose out...

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Richard Bowling

Will there be measured tremolo for Violas ? As with V1, CEllo and CB


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*

Situation sorted out.


----------



## blougui

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



british_bpm @ Fri May 30 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The reason we've done this on Mural (where with Sable we did offer vouchers) is because we've tried to keep the price point down to Sable levels. However the band is exactly 4 times the size of the Sable band so we've had to make savings elsewhere.
> 
> Please remember a large portion of everything we sell is given back to the players in the shape of very handsome voluntary royalties that we pay out. So the more we discount the more the musicians whose talents we're all enjoying lose out...
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



Thank you Christian, I understand.
- Erik


----------



## Anthony N.Putson

Sadly i'm out of Mural 2 for the time being, so i will pick up later down the line, but at full price.


----------



## benmrx

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - Volume 2 - RELEASED! - New Andy B MP3 Demo!*



Mr. Anxiety @ Fri May 30 said:


> I was not aware that SPitfire does not accept PayPal now.



Wait........ is this true? If so, will the option to use Paypal come back or is it gone forever? PayPal is basically my only way to purchase libraries!!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - LAST CHANCE to buy Volumes 1 and 2 at a discount-- ends tomorrow!*

The trumpets have arrived safely and taken their place on stage. Just waiting for the rest of the string orchestra (Mural 2) and the fun can begin! 

2GB and 55 mins left (and probably another half a dozen interrupts and re-starts!!) and we should be ready to go!

The download has been very painful - but it will have been worth it. The trumpets are warming up and sounding great. Can't wait to get those molto vib strings out of the box and warmed up too! o/~

o-[][]-o thanks Paul, Christian et al


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - LAST CHANCE to buy Volumes 1 and 2 at a discount-- ends tomorrow!*

Hi ,

I don't see *PayPal* payment option in the Store's Payment section, (It used to be available in the past). So, is PayPal not supported at this time ? 

I'm buying both *Mural 1 & 2 *, but see no PayPal option when checking out. 

Any feedback on this before the end of the sale would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - LAST CHANCE to buy Volumes 1 and 2 at a discount-- ends tomorrow!*

We don't support PayPal anymore please contact us on Monday via support to discuss any options we may have for you.

Best.

C.


----------



## muziksculp

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - LAST CHANCE to buy Volumes 1 and 2 at a discount-- ends tomorrow!*



british_bpm @ Sat May 31 said:


> We don't support PayPal anymore please contact us on Monday via support to discuss any options we may have for you.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Hi british_bpm,

I will try contacting you Monday via support. 

I had no issues in the past buying via Pay Pal. Trying to buy via my Credit Card directly is not going through for some reason. I will also contact my the Credit Card company to see if they can help get this sorted out. 

Q. Why do you no longer support Pay Pal ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Muziksculp,

It was the main source of fraud unfortunately.

99 times out of 100 a card not going through means that a non UK bank is flagging the transaction due to it being a foreign company (us!) and a simple call to the card issuer saying you are trying to buy from a UK company will resolve it.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## muziksculp

Synesthesia @ Sun Jun 01 said:


> Hi Muziksculp,
> 
> It was the main source of fraud unfortunately.
> 
> 99 times out of 100 a card not going through means that a non UK bank is flagging the transaction due to it being a foreign company (us!) and a simple call to the card issuer saying you are trying to buy from a UK company will resolve it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul,

No Problem. I will contact my Credit Card company, and inform them that I'm using my CC to buy from a UK company, that should solve the issue. 

Since June 1st is the last day for the discounted pricing. I hope I can purchase them before the end of tomorrow. 

I look forward to enjoy using Mural 1 & 2. They sound wonderful, and I'm sure the future volumes of Mural will be great as well. As usual top-notch sounding, and great support from all of you at Spitfire. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Simon Ravn

I just downloaded and installed Mural 2. Just a warning.... I chose to install it in the "Spitfire BLM Mural Library" folder. It DELETED all of volume 1 lying there, when unpacking volume 2! Is that how it is supposed to be? I know OS X is so stupid that you can't merge folders, but I thought your own software took care of this and unpacked (and merged) into the existing folders.

Now I am gonna restore Mural 1 from a backup - but those are the original V1.0 RAR files... There was recently released an update to 1, how do I get that one back then? I can't choose to re-download in the library manager...

EDIT: Do I even need to update Vol 1, if I have the new Vol 2 patches? They seem to cover everything and include the fixes for Vol 1....?

EDIT2: I must say I am pretty "woved" with this combination of Vol 1+2. The auto-bow choice legato patches are seriously nice. And the overall tone of it all is just gorgeous. The new shorts are very well done too. I think I am going to use this library a lot in the future


----------



## jamwerks

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - LAST CHANCE to buy Volumes 1 and 2 at a discount-- ends tomorrow!*

@Synthesia, intrigued by your comment about PayPal & fraud. I'm using it often these days. Care to give more details?


----------



## peksi

Oh no missed the sale. Any chance to still do it?


----------



## JE Martinsen

*Re: SPITFIRE :: MURAL - LAST CHANCE to buy Volumes 1 and 2 at a discount-- ends tomorrow!*



jamwerks @ Sun Jun 01 said:


> @Synthesia, intrigued by your comment about PayPal & fraud. I'm using it often these days. Care to give more details?



+1

I've never used my credit card when purchasing sample libraries online, first and foremost because I feel it is safer to use PayPal as a customer. But I may be wrong..? From a business viewpoint there may be some good reasons to exclude the PayPal option because of security/fraud reasons perhaps, but I'm curious about what they are.


----------



## playz123

I'm sure none of us want to turn this into another thread about Pay Pal  but I for one am overjoyed that at least one major company has dumped PayPal. I will never go near them again (for reasons explained previously) and shed no tears that Spitfire no longer offers them as alternative. If your bank, with which your credit card is associated, has a password protected setup for major international transactions, then you should be as safe using your card as you were with PayPal....probably safer. Anyway...back to Mural??


----------



## stargazer

After almost two days the download of Mural 2 was completed, and then it failed to install.
I don't remember the Library Manager error message.
Then, when I pushed the little download button to the right in the "available list" it started all over again, so it seems I have to wait another couple of days.
Anybody else seen this?
(I directed the Mural main Mics 1.1 and Mural 2 to another drive, not to mess with the working installation of Mural 1 Legacy, if that's got something to do with it)


----------



## british_bpm

Hi there,

Please raise a support ticket with us as advised on the original download email to get the best advice re. this.

Best.

C.


----------



## stargazer

Submitted a support ticket and received an answer the same day.
As usual, top-notch products and support!
:D


----------



## Tatu

Hmm.. did they remove those "All in one" -patches via 1.1? My Vol. 1 is missing them (or I'm just too blind/tired to see them).

I mean the patches which have legato, core and decorative, all in one.
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/ui_ostinatum1.png (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress3 ... natum1.png)


----------



## Enyak

Q for the Spitfire folks:
Same-note / repeated-note legato! It's in Sable now and much appreciated. Is it coming for Mural as well?


----------



## ryanstrong

Enyak said:


> Q for the Spitfire folks:
> Same-note / repeated-note legato! It's in Sable now and much appreciated. Is it coming for Mural as well?


Where is this in Sable?


----------

